# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 15



## aweeze

New home all!

CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET  

birthbaby - IVF - stimms 19/9 - hoping for EC 30 or 31/9/07
karen - ICSI - EC 23/9/07 
woo - ICSI - started DR 20/9/07
Saggy - ICSI - started DR 21/9/07
ready4family - FET  - testing 1/10/07
leanne marie - IVF  - testing 3/10/07 ?
**Hannah** - IVF?  - testing 3/10/07 ?
sallyo - IVF  - tesing 5/10/07 ?
QueenVic - ICSI - start DR 4/10/07


IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally  

ClaireB
Shelley
GAC
Martine - hoping to start Clomid Oct 07
Maarias
keri
stressedem
jojomama
pingpong - IVF? DR Sept 07
Cleo1
Yoda - FET Winter 07
Hun 
becca - IVF Oct/Nov 07
Lotties mom
Kate12 
Clare25
Scoop
~SUGAR~
Mable
Mae1
TracyNBaz
Samia
Edna - FET Oct/Nov 07
Ashy - on clomid
sarahc
LiziBee - waiting to start DIVF
Karen 
Gail M
•clare•
Charlie1
-debs-
PaulaB

PREGNANT  

Amanda - ICSI - due October 2007
CJ - ES/ICSI - due 31/10/07
Mish3434 - due 27/11/07
kittyt - twins - due Dec 07
owennicki - twins - due Jan 08
Minkey - IUI - due 7/4/08
Skiwizard - FET - twins - due 22/4/08
Lisa H - due 24/5/08

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 
Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 
Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 
BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 
Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 
Dopey dinah - baby girl 22/11/06 - welcome to the world Bria 
Helenab - baby girl and baby boy 1/2/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle  and Oliver 
encore - baby girl and baby boy ?/3/07 - welcome to the world Abbey  and Daniel 
Wicklow - baby boy 2/5/07 - welcome to the world Thomas Charlie 
Suzy - baby boy 18/5/07 - welcome to the world Sean 
Julz - 2 baby boys 12/6/07 - welcome to the world Jake  and Finlay 
Imogen - baby girl 20/7/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle 
Lynne1 - baby girl 11/8/07 - welcome to the world Isabel Mia 

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

With the exception of the Pregnant and Babies section, I have tried to tidy up the list for easier reading and have therefore removed those that haven't posted in the last 4 months. If I have removed anyone who wishes to be added back in, please let me know!

Lou
XX


----------



## leanne marie

Morning everyone, edna i am really sorry that you have had to abandon this cycle, fingers crossed for next time 

I am starting to get nervous about starting my treatment on saturday ( i said earlier it was friday but i was getting my date wrong )  i really hope this is it coz i dont know how much longer i can go on for if this cycle doesnt work 
sorry guys but just having a down day today!!!!!!!

hope everyone else is ok.
leannexx


----------



## Minkey

Leanne, try to be positive hun     now repeat after me - this WILL be the cycle that works for you.

Oh wow how scary to see my name on the list with a due date!  I am due the day after my Mum's birthday!  I had a c-section last time though & expect will have the same this time so it will probably be a March baby    Sickness is pretty bad now - so we have told my Mum & she has been coming over in the mornings yesterday & today to help with Agatha.  It gets better at about 11am and at the moment after a large bowl of pasta I feel OK.  Can't complain though - it's a good sign my hormones are strong.  Looking forward to the scan next week.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just a quckie - on my lunchbreak - good luck for your scan next week Minkey  

Leanne marie - good luck for your tx  

Sorry not been posting, still mad busy at work - roll on Sept, when I can go back to my 3 days  

More bloods today at the hossie - so ET should hopefully be soon  , anyway,

take care and good luck to everyone cycling at the moment  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## PaulaB

hi Lou, I started down reg on 1 august. I am on my 6th divf. I have a scan on 21st and hope to be stimming from that date. I have a DD who is 4years and 4months old and is my whole world. Thanks for adding me to the list.Paula


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Thank you all for letting me rant and moan about my fears and upsets.  It actually makes me feel better and I don't feel as nutty (ha ha) as you seem to understand how these hormones and infertility emotions affect everything.  Don't know what I'd do without you girls.

Trish...I agree that I can't be all tense and upset inside for our Sept cycle...so thanks for listening!  I love seeing your ticker!  Do you have a scan date?

Edna, I think you're right in that much time hasn't passed since our BFN so I still have all these strong emotions and upsets.  With my MIL, it's not that I'm angry with her, but I fear that she doesn't feel the same about me and that I've ruined things.  We've always been so close and she's been such support through all of this.  Am I'm worried that she'll be scared to give me the support as I'm very sensitive and was hurt when she attempted to give me support.  We're all very different and deal wtih things differently...but I think she recognizes that and knows that I'm not a bad mom.  I'm so sorry you need to abandon your FET cycle as expected.  Sounds like a rest is well needed...but I can imagine how upset and disappointed you are.  The wait is just so hard...especially when we want something so badly and it's so important.  That would be good if you could try in a couple months.  It's all scary how there are so many unknowns in this business, isn't it?  Maybe it's good though that they have no obvious reason for the issues so they have no reason to think it won't work when you try again.  I bet all you need is to give your body a rest.  And don't apologize for being glum...as you have all said to me, please say whatever you're feeling. We're all here for each other.  Hugs.  

Ashy, you're right in that any infertility treatment (or even regular concieving), being relaxed definitely helps.  Sorry that you're not close with your MIL or own mom.  Great news that you can start provera next AF.  Am hopign your cycle isn't too long.  It's hard when they're so unpredictable.  I was on provera for 7 days before our last fet to bring on a period and then I was all set to go.  How exciting you're going to Ireland (maybe it's not so far for you?  I'm in Canada so seems like an exotic trip from here).  Wishing you all the best and may clomid help extend your family.

Sam, hope you're doign ok.  Enjoy your holidays.  Great news you sold your house.  Have you found a new one yet?

leanne, sorry you're feeling so down.  This rollercoaster really does a number on our emotions and the waiting is so hard.  Wishing you all the best for Saturday.

Minkey, what a special due date and however you deliver, it will always be very close.  Sorry you're getting the brunt of mornign sickness.  Must be hard dealing with while having to take care of Agatha.  Am glad your mom can help out.  Hope it doesn't last long so you can enjoy the pregnancy.

Gail, wishing you all the best with your ET.

Paula, am glad you're back on the rollercoaster and trying again.  May it be 6th time lucky for you.

Well, I've been posting for awhile.  Guess I should actually start some work now.


----------



## karen

Hi Girls can I join you?

My dd is 4 years 3 months and is constantly begging me for a little sister called Rosie! I'm at the ARGC so am now in the middle of my monitoring cycle and hoping to start treatment very soon as I've a month off work to settle DD into school when she goes in Sep - (which Im dreading)

Karen
x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Ready - Your MIL didnt really give you any support (as far as I understood things) she just told you to pretty much get over it and move on. That's not support, that's her opinion which is not the same. I would suggest you and DH look forward positively to the next cycle and say very little to MIL (let DH talk to her about it if necessary) but you just carry on bring positive, being a fabulous Mum to Evan and look forward to September. The less people involved the easier it is, and when she sees that you've stepped back from her a little re the fertility, she may well come to you and give you her support, but in the meantime, be polite to her, but dont talk to each other about it until you are sure you are both on the same page, and DH too. If he is with you 100% on this fertility then he's the support you need right now, not other people that cant appreciate the nightmare rollercoaster of fertility. 

Edna - I am so sorry your cycle has been abandoned. You must be so irrate.  Luckily October/November isnt too far away, so you can enjoy the time you have between now and then knowing that something wonderful may be happening very soon. I know we all say its a nightmare having fertility treatment but it is exciting as well as being upsetting and disappointing. Have you any plans between now and next FET? Really hope that next time is your time. 

Minkey - How amazing is that, seeing our names with due dates next to them.  WOW!  FANTASTIC!  I have morning sickness now.  Im sure it wasnt this early on with Joshua. Anyway, its not too bad at the moment. I really hope all goes well for you scan next week. Have you any idea how many you might see on the scan? I have a strong sense that I have just the one baby - and its a little boy. 

Sam - Have a wonderful holiday. Moving house as well.  I definitely couldnt cope with the stress of that and fertility. Have you somewhere else. I do love looking at new houses.

Gail - How exciting. You ET very soon. Wooo Hooo!    with your bloods today. 

PaulaB - Welcome back. 6th time lucky I say.    

Karen - welcome to the thread.  Good luck with starting your cycle soon and I hope everything goes well for you and DD for when she starts school. 

Leanne - Try and stay relaxed and as positive as you can for Saturday. All the best. It's soooo exciting. 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone out. I must have a little rest now while Joshua is asleep. I have been at toddler group with him this morning and need to put my feet up for an hour. My 8-week scan is 11th September.  I cant quite believe my new ticker is there, Ready.   I never expected it to happen and this was to be our last attempt ever. 

Bye for now.

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

I"m stuck at work and not getting anywhere so thought I'd sneak in a post.

Trish, I think you've misunderstood.  My MIL has been amazing support this whole time...got me through cyclign with Evan (although we didn't tell her the first 3 or 4 months as she was dealing with the death of her best friend and we didn't want to give her more stress/worry).  She has been there and I think that's what started us becomming really close.  She's actually one of my closest friends ontop of being dh's mom, Evan's grandmother and my MIL.  It was just her response at our last negative that I was really hurt and although she didn't mean bad, she said all the wrong things.  I'm very careful but not good at expressing myself so I think there were some misunderstood things and hurt feelings between both of us.  I just want our friendship and closeness back.  It's funny though..since posting yesterday, we have been talking about it (we email a lot) so maybe we'll be ok?  As for dh, it may sound odd, but I find it hard to talk to him as he often has very little to respond with or nothing at all.  Of course he wants a child just as badly but we're also on differnet pages as he feels 'what will be will be and if we don't have another then that's ok'.  So he's not as emotionally (and physcially involved).  Gosh, I'm just babbling away, aren't I?  

That's great htat you're able to carry on as normal and continue toddler groups.  Am not surrprised though that you're exhausted after it.  Pregnancy really takes a toll on your body.  Hopefully Sept 11th will roll around quicker than you know as the summer months fly by.  I shed a little tear reading that this would have been your last attempt.  What a miracle.


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie - tx cancelled this month due to estrogen dropped, not sure what this means as the other day she said bloods were coming along nicely   

Not sure how I feel, just got all these thoughts running through my head, as I read something on the net about child bearing days being over when estrogen starts to drop or does it mean I have already ovulated?   

Anyone had any experience of this when doing FET?  Head all over the place now  


Luv
Gailx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, just a quick message for Aweeze, i have noticed the information about my next cycle is wrong, i dont start down regging until the 18th and yes i am having ivf  thanks for adding me to the list


----------



## skiwizard

Oh, Im so sorry Ready, I must have read it all wrong. I apologise.   Im glad things are good between you and you're MIL again. Obviously a silly misunderstanding between you both. Its lovely you are so close and are able to talk together. These school holidays are too long for Joshua to go without interaction with other toddlers so I have found somewhere that still runs through the holidays. He loves and I there are some other mothers and toddlers that go there from other groups that I attend during the week when its not school holidays. I am pretty busy, but I must try and remind myself that I am pregnant and take it easy a bit. I forget because I dont feel any different to normal. Its strange.  I was incredibly lucky to fall pregnant with this last attempt. It was obviously meant to be. I just hope I go to full term, so I'd better ease up a bit. I'm no spring chicken anymore.    Mind you, having said that, I was on the go constantly during my last pregnancy. 

Gail, Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news.  I cant help you with your question though I'm afraid, but I hope someone else can shed some light on this for you and explain why, as it cant be nice for you at all not knowing what's going on? Have you tried ringing the clinic and getting them to explain it again to you? Perhaps that would be best. 

Trish


----------



## Minkey

skiwizard said:


> Have you any idea how many you might see on the scan? I have a strong sense that I have just the one baby - and its a little boy.
> 
> [


Just one for me (only one follie) & it's a girl!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey

Gail -    sorry that your cycle got cancelled xx


----------



## ready4Family

Gail, I am so sorry to hear that your cycle this month has been cancelled.  The wait is just awful.  Tx has such ups and downs.  Not sure about estrogen levels, but what does your doctor say about it?  I'm sure she can answer your questions.  I'll be doing FET in Sept. Maybe we'll cycle together.

Trish, no need to apologize.  I think in my emotional state, I was not clear.  From your response, is Joshua usually in daycare in the non summer months?  Must be special to have this time with him.  I truly miss my time with Evan.  That's great that you've found toddler groups to take him to inbetween. I'm sure it's nice for both of you.  Yes, your pregnancy was meant to be.  The worrying never ends does it?  You're only as old as you feel, so try and not think about age.  Doesn't mean a thing in regards to being a mom.  

Minkey, did you have your scan


----------



## Minkey

R4F - no scan is on Tuesday - that's just my gut instinct


----------



## skiwizard

Ready - I remember watching those birth control pills slowly disappearing. It seemed a lifetime before I'd be on my 2ww but in truth, it just flew by and I didnt have a job to go to that I could throw myself into to fill my days, so Im positive it will fly by for you too and you'll be there in no time.   Joshua doesnt go to nursery just yet. I've been a big softy and kept onto him at home with me.  I do take him to 2 toddler groups during the week for a couple of hours but I go with him aswell to those, and have now found this one on a Wednesday that's open during the 6 weeks summer holidays which is a godsend as all the others are now closed. I was trying to find him a nursery to go to for when he was about three. But now with the little'un on the way, I might try and find somewhere for him a bit earlier. It's all a bit confusing as to what to do for the best. 

Minkey - Do you mean only one embie, because single embies have been known to become two.  Lets see if our predictions are spot on. 

Right Im off to watch Big Brother then its bed. 

Trish


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Aweeze*, thanks for the list...even love the section I'm in, ttc naturally well I guess you never know.

*Minkey*, another little girl would be lovely. I can imagine Agatha and her playing together. Sorry to hear that you are being sick although as you say at least it means that there are lots of hormones and so a strong pregnancy. Bet your mum is very excited about being a Grandma again.

*Trish*, two boys will be great too. I remember complaining about no symptoms with Evelyn and its nice to feel something but just think that you are lucky if you don't have them. As for worrying you already know that it doesn't stop. My mum still worries about me and I'm 38...

*Gail*, Big, big hugs from me . Its so very disappointing and disheartening to have to abandon a cycle. And immensely frustrating not to have answers as to why. I had to abandon my FET too. I didn't d/r properly and one of the signs was that my Oestrogen levels were too high. So although I'm no expert I think that they will vary over a cycle and so don't worry about it too much. As for it being the start of the menopause I think theres a lot more to it than that. Do you have a follow up appointment planned? What are your next steps?

*Ready4*, sorry I got the wrong end of the stick with your MIL. She's obviously very important to you and I'm sure you are to her. Its good that you're discussing how you feel with her. I'm sure that you will work it out and get back to your old friendship as thats what you both want. As for men they are on another planet. I love my DH very much but he hasn't been much help or support this cycle. I think they really do come from Mars.

*Karen*, welcome to the thread, theres lots of us here in the same position as you.

*Paula*, lovely to hear from you. Hows the cycle going? I really hate d/r (although might be a bit biased at the moment after 8 weeks of those horrible drugs).

*Leanne*,  not surprised you're feeling nervous its so important that it works and so hard. Try to stay positive, you will get through this and we'll be there for you.

*Ashy*, pleased that your appointment brings good news and that you have been given the Clomid again. I'd ignore that negative consultant and stay positive that it will work quickly for you. I also like the pregnant by Christmas thought. That should be our thread mantra.

*Sam*, hoping that Clomid does the trick for you. The glass of Merlot was just lovely thanks, but just had the one as I work on Wednesdays and hate hangovers and work. I hope that your house move goes smoothly. You must be so stressed with this and txt.

Well I'm feeling more positive today. The accounts dept at my clinic contacted me today and they are giving me a refund for the abandoned cycles. They call it sharing the risk and its graded depending on where you get to. As we didn't even successfully d/r I'm getting 100% of the FET cost back. Its a big help and certainly solves the funding of the next cycle issue.

Anyway Heroes is about to start and I'm hooked so I'll leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## sarahc

I am so sorry I haven't yet done any personals - it's so busy here this week! 
Worked all wkd and then monday, tues was ironing and cleaning and wed was a freinds vv party all day!!!! 

At some point i need to finish my packing for France we go at 3am saturday morning! I am sooooo excited only thorn is i am on day 43 of my cycle i have tested a week ago but was bfn, i do normally have long cycles so will test again tommorrow morning and if neg i just know my period will be here sat as I get up!!!!!

never mind. things have all calmed down with events of last week i am pleased to say.

so sorry for no personals when i get home from hols i will try hader. the main prob i work long shifts 10 days a month starting and finishing at ridiculous times of the night and that's if were on time!! then on my time off i work for an ironing company 4 evenings a week doing two hous a night, i took it on in mat leave with hannah as we were skint and now i've kept it on, it has allowed our holiday without touching our wages and when we come back it will pay for xmas so evenings are tied up and day times i am always out with the girls. but no excuses when home i promise!!!!

much love


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey, oh ok, you were only guessing.  I knew the girl thing was a guess as it's too early to know but knew that your scan would be coming up so thougth you might have had it.  Bet you can't wait.  Will you have them weekly once you get your first one?  With Evan, i loved the weekly scans.  Definitely one good thing about infertility as those that conceive naturally have to wait for the 3 month mark for their first and then have to wait for the 20 week scan and that's it.  We get much more peaks.

Trish, yeah the birth control pills are going down slowly.  One week down.  Two to go.  My work is a bit slow so it doesn't really help pass the time but our next few weekends are busy so that should help.  I don't blame you at all for keeping Joshua at home.  If I could I would.  Going back to work was one of the hardest things i ever had to do.  (Luckiily we get a year mat leave here in Canada).  That's great that you've got toddler groups throughout the year and also found one that runs through the summer.  Is it a music type program or more of a play group?  Lots of decisions for you now..but guess you have 8 months to figure things out.  

Edna, I'm with you in that men are on another planet!  Their lives are so simple though...very black and white. That's great news that you're getting your money back for the abandoned cycles.  Over here, we'd have to pay for  all meds and most of the procedure whether you have it in the end or not.   

sarahc, how exciting that you're going to France!!!  Murphey's law, AF will come on your trip.  You must be really tired with your long days.  sounds like it's all worth it though as it lets you enjoy things without worrying about going into your savings.  Have a fantastic trip!

Nothing much new here.  Dh was out last night with my dad so Evan and I had a night to ourselves.  We were running around and playing with his cars and trains (all new to me).  I was so proud of him how he listened and didn't give me a hastle at all for his bath, going to bed, etc.  Anyone having trouble lifting their little ones?  I had trouble gettig him into his crib as his legs are so long now it was hard not to hit them on the rail.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi everyone, i am feeling abit more relaxed today about my next cycle, think i was just having a down day the other day!

Anyway i am off out tonight with my sil for a meal and a few drinks, it will hopefully be the last time i can have a drink for a very long time(fingers crossed) so i am really looking forward to it! I havent been out for ages!

hope everyone is doing ok!

leannexx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

Leanne, glad you're sounding more positive. Enjoy your night out with your SIL, with small people they are few and far between so valued even more.

Ready4, good that you had a lovely evening and lots of fun with your ds. Thats what its all about isn't it. No problems lifting Evelyn yet but shes still much younger and smaller than Evan. I was surprised about the refund too. I go to a private clinic for txt, so I wasn't expecting anything back. I have to pay for the drugs but thats the smallest part. Thinking about it though I guess it makes sense for the clinic great marketing and until you get to theatre any cycle is low to a clinic. I'm very unlikely to go anywhere else now...

Sarah, with two children and two jobs its no wonder you don't have time for personals. Have a fantastic holiday in France.

We're away for the weekend seeing MIL so not really looking forward to it (as some of you know I don't have a great relationship with her but she loves my little girl so I'm motivated to try). Catch up with you all on Sunday.

lol


Edna


----------



## PaulaB

Hi everyone, I am rubbish at doing personals as most of you will already know. I do try sometimes but i type slowly and have really bad short term memory so i read and then its all gone by the time i work out where the letters on the keyboard are. Hope no one minds too much. I do read everything though and feel like i am having a conversation with each of you as i read. Just wanted to say that things are going ok. I am still down regulating and hope to start stimming on 21st if scan is ok. I have really hated down reg this time. My hormones have been all over the place and i have felt like quitting several times. Its my 6th try but it feels like its been forever and i have no hope left. Just getting through each day and doing my best to make school holidays fun fr DD. She keeps me going. 
Take care all P x


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, glad you're feeling better about your next cycle.  This is such a rollercoaster and it really plays with our emotions.  Hope you enjoyed dinner with your sil..and the few drinks.

Edna, yeah, guess Edna would be a lot lighter than Evan.  Is she walking yet?  (Evan didn't start walking until Evelyn's current age.).  Sounds like a great clinic for being so fair on things.  It's good for them since you'll be staying with them.  Hope the weekend with your MIL is ok.  It's great how you look at it from Evelyn's view.

PaulaB, no problems for lack of personals.  This is all so hard I've often wondered if I could go thorugh it again with getting another BFN...but then I look at the possible alternative and that keeps me going.  Glad you're enjoying this special time with your daughter.


----------



## Lisa H

Hi girlies - can I join you on this thread? 

I've been TTC again since April this year - stopped BF just to start OV-ing, and went back on Met in May. Then fertility specialist reckoned I had OV-d in June (judging by endometrium lining etc on scan). Felt very hopeful this month, but a BFN this morning. Thinking of trying Clomid now, though it didn't have any effect last time I took it. (Do you need all this info?!) 

Basically I feel ridiculously lucky already and still can hardly believe we've got a baby. But surprised how much I'm feeling desperate to fall PG again...

Lisa xx


----------



## ready4Family

Welcome Lisa.  Sorry for your BFN.  This is such a rollercoaster as we get our hopes up mid cycle and then get crushed.  We're all in the same boat over here with so very grateful for our first little one(s), but so want another.  I also have pcos and take metformin (but have needed additional help on top of that).  Wishing you all the best and hoping metformin and/or clomid helps extend your family. Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie, got to go and pick Kara up from the nursery in a mo, just to say thanks for all the hugs and support re: cancelled tx this month  

Feeling better now, and to phone hossie when next AF arrives, will ask more questions about what went wrong then.

Take care, will post more over the weekend  

gx


----------



## Minkey

Sorry this is totally a me post but I have just seen the news on the front page about Tunde from The Lister dying and I feel so sad about it.  He was the one who did my IUI basting for Agatha & we owe him so much for that.  What a terrible waste, I wonder what happened.


----------



## ready4Family

Gail, glad you're feeling better now.  Let us know what your clinic says about your cancelled tx reasons.  Btw...I love the name Kara and would definitely suggest that one to dh if we ever had a girl.

Minkey, am so sorry to hear of your doctor passing away.  We are forever grateful for them so there are no words.  He will always have a special place in your heart because of it.  Hugs to you.

Was just thinking that if our FET back from March has stayed positive, that I'd be 5 months pregnant now.  Guess we'll never know why the prgnancy didn't stay.  Just so hope we get that opportunity again


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Minkey 

Tunde died of a brain hemorrhage and he died very quickly apparently. It's so sad. 

Trish


----------



## Minkey

Hi Trish,

How did you know that?  How awful for his family, he has four children of his own I believe. x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Minkey 

Ive been chatting to some of the Listerines. Tunde had a stroke and a bleed in the brain (haemorrhage) and sadly he died. 

I know only too well how life-threatening strokes can be. My Father has just had a stroke and a severe bleed in the brain (haemorrhage) and he's now fighting it in hospital but it's left him paralysed down his left side. They say he wont be out of hospital until Christmas or after and will never be the same man again.  Its a devastating thing to happen to anyone and my thoughts are with Tunde and his family and friends.

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, am so sorry to hear about your father.  It's just devastating to see those that we love suffer and be sick.  I wish him well and know that good things are happening as he'll be a grandfather.


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks Ready.   I havent been able to tell him the good news yet as he's too poorly but as soon as he can respond I will attempt to tell him he's about to be Grandfather again. It will have to be by telephone though as he's in hospital in Australia, where he lives. He was planning to visit the UK later this year with my Step-Mum (they havent even met Joshua yet), but that wont be happening anymore which is such a shame. And I dont think I will be in a position to travel to Australia for some years yet. 

Trish


----------



## becca

morning gals

hey thread 15 wow i have missed out on loads.

i went away camping for a week ...and loved every minute of it especially ds.

Trish I'm so sorry to hear that your dad is soo poorly and sooo far away.....let hope he has a speedy recovery.

and Trish..........      ^jumping^  congrates so good to see some good news on here.

I'm hopping to start now after this AF......need to detox a bit had one to many beers on holiday and need to shed the last bit of my weight which i gained on my last cycle.

xx

r4f hey how you doing hunnie ??


----------



## Minkey

Oh trish, sorry to hear about your Dad, that's awful   xx


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks Minkey.  My Father is a tough cookie.  Sadly, I lost my Dad (Step) 2 years ago to Motorneurones Disease (he raised me since I was 2 years old and I loved him very much. He was my rock  ) so poor Joshua only has one Grandad now on the other side of the world, so he doesnt get any special Grandad time.  Sorry, it must be my hormones...... Ive been feeling dreadfully low all weekend.  The weather hasnt helped either...... more rain, oh what joy.  

Howz your pregnancy going hun? Anymore symptoms other than the morning sickness? Has it eased a little or has it got worse? I'm just feeling very tired with some mild nausea on and off all day, nothing much else, thank goodness. Im sure that will all change, although I had a pretty uneventful pregnancy with Joshua so Im hoping it'll be the same with this one. 

Im off to start the dinner now. Catch you later. 

Trish


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Minkey, I was so sorry to hear about Tunde from The Lister dying. Its a tragedy when anyone dies before their time but I also think that our doctors are very special dreammakers and such caring people. You must be very sad indeed.

Trish, so sorry to hear about your father. Sending him lots of get well soon vibes. I know entirely what you mean about lack of grandpas in a little ones life. My dad died in 1994 and Neils when he was 7 so Evelyn doesn't have a Grandpa. I find it very sad, I know my dad would have adored her as I'm sure would her other Grandad.

On a happier note and before I end this in tears I hope both of you are doing well in early pregnancy.

Becca, glad you had a good holiday and enjoyed time with your family.

Ready4, big hugs to you  . Milestones are always going to be very difficult, but its OK to feel sad. You've done it before and I'm sure you'll get there again.

Gail, glad you're feeling more positive. Get those questions answered.

Lisa, welcome to the thread...I feel exactly the same way its entirely normal.

Paula, poor you, d/r can be very hard. Sending you lots of positive vibes for that scan on Tuesday. As Ready4 says don't worry about the lack of personals this txt business is very hard.

We had a good weekend with Marion. Went to a zoo local to her and there were lots of baby animals so cute. Evelyn walked miles and had a fab day.

Anyway catch up with you all soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Edna 

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend and its lovely to hear that Evelyn enjoyed herself at the Zoo with the baby animals. Thank you so much for the get well vibes for my Father. That's very sweet of you.  My Step Dad would have loved Joshua to bits.  

Yes, pregnancy is progressing very nicely, no symptoms yet, just the odd wave of nausea on and off throughout day but its very mild so I can cope with that. At least its not actual sickness, poor you Minkey. 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, I am so sorry.  It's so sad that he's not well enough for you to tell him the news yet, and that he's far away.  My mom actually has very advanced MS so I know what it's like not to be able to share in these things. It's hard and feels like something is missing.  So my heart really goes out to you.  Am hoping he improves real soon so he can hear the good news..and hopefuly meet both your kids.  Am happy to hear that the pregnancy so far isn't too 'bad' (in symptoms).  May it be a good one like with Joshua.

becca, wonderful to see you back hun.  Must have been so fun camping with ds.  How did he react to things?  Great news that you'll be ready to start in a bit.  I like the detox idea.  Wishing you all the best for when you're ready.  I'm doing ok thanks.  Will be doing another FET in Sept.  Hard to think positive though after our multiple negatives this year.

Minkey, when's your frist scan?  Hope the morning sickness isn't too bad for you.

Edna, thanks for the reassurance that it can happen again.  Sometimes its hard to believe that, and I know I shouldn't think of what may have been.  Glad you had such a nice day at the zoo.  Evan loves the zoo there as well .  We've been twice this season already and are going again with friends in a couple weeks.  It's great exercise for them too.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Thanks for all your thoughts - sickness very bad now, but I can't moan I knew it would happen.  Agatha is off to my in-laws tonight until thursday to give me a break.  I feel bad sending her away but I am no use to her right now.  Scan is tomorrow afternoon - goodness knows how I will make it into London, but I will - no way am I missing it!

Sorry can't concentrate to type for too long.

Minkey xx

Ps Fab new ticker Trish!!


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey, so sorry you're experiencing full blown morning sick.  Must be awfuly hard to try and function..especially with Agatha to look after.  Don't feel bad for sending her to your inlaws.  It sounds like it's the best thing for both of you right now.  Good luck with tomorrow's scan when you find out how many.  Will dh be going with you?  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## karen

HI all

Minkey: I know what you mean about an emotional attachment to the dr who has given you so much. Im at the ARGC and nearly burst into tears after a friend saw the panarama programme earlier this year and was putting him down. I gave a very emotional speach about what a wonderful man he was and then started to cry (yes drink was involved!). I'm sorry to hear about your dr but great news about the horrid sickness at least you know its a strong pregnancy.

Trish: Sad about your father, it must be hard them being so far away as well.

I'm over excited today as just been into clinic to pick up dr drugs. Went in for blood test this morning and they called me back at noon to say they wanted me to start dr tomorrow morning! So back in for drugs (I love the ARGC but could do with having to see them less!) and had to be reminded on how to inject (injecting not sniffing). I was meant to be searching Hammersmith this lunchtime for a miniature pooh bear for my daughter. Pooh bear has always been her special toy and she is petrified about going to school so I suggested we get a tiny pooh bear to go in her pocket and if she was scared she could touch him and know he was there for her. She loves the idea but I cant find one small enough to fit into a 4yo cardy pocket! Any ideas welcome!!

Karen


----------



## ready4Family

karen, great news that you can start d/r.  Bet you're excited to start the process. Hope it isn't too hard for you wrt side affects.  Nor sure about where to find a small pooh bear, but how sweet that your daughter loves it so much and it will give her comfort at school.  Is this her first time at school (including daycare, nursery, etc)?


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

Karen, Evelyn loves teddy's too. She has a very small Pooh bear which she got as part of a book gift set. Maybe you could find something similar for your DD? Great that your bloods were good and that you can start d/r. Very exciting to be on your journey again.

Mikey, poor you. Don't feel guilty about getting help it sounds like you need it and Agatha isn't suffering  by spending time with your Mum. Best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Trish, good that your pregnancy is going well. Hope it continues to.

Ready4, Hope you're doing OK...?    

Well my news AF had finally arrived after a 55 day cycle...all I can say is I hope never again. Still just need my next period to book my next go. The countdown starts here.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Yah Edna!        .  As you said, let this be your last (or one more so you can start).


----------



## karen

Morning!

Edna: 55 days wow! Its something I'd love normally such a long cycle but how frustrating to wait all this time. Good idea about the book set, I've tried card shops (thinking off all the keyrings and things) but there are a few cheap book shops locally so I'll try those too (if its not too cold to venture out at lunchtime!).

Ready4 its daughters first day at school (Sep 12th). She does nursery 3 days a week while I work and has been to the same one for 3.5 years now. Nursery class is 8-12 of them and she knows them all. School will be 30 kids and she doesn't know any so she is petrified! + she HATES the thought of wearing grey and not pink!

Had first injection this am - owww forgotten that they actually hurt and am now imagining all the side effects after reading the accompanying leaflet (I've so far felt chest pains, sickness and feel tired - what will I be like when the symptoms do kick it?!!)

Have a nice day everyone - it does say on the long range weather forecast that the sun will appear briefly on Sat / SUn although in London not much sign of it today


----------



## ready4Family

Morning everyone,

I'm so obsessed with this site as I check it first thing every morning and at lunch hour.  It keeps me going though as I don't feel so alone in this and its always on my mind.

karen, gosh, it does sound scary hearing about the changes for your daughter.  At least being at nursery now will help with the adjustment as she's used to not being at home.  Hope it's not too scary for her.  Any luck finding a pooh bear?  So sorry the injections hurt.  It's not fun getting them, but all worth it in the end.  Do you give them to yourself or dh?  Dh always gives me mine as i can't watch needles.  

Edna, love the new photo of Evelyn!  What a beautiful little girl!

Minkey, how did you scan go?

Was a little worried last night as it felt like AF was coming (I still have just over a week of birth control pills so it shouldn't be on its way yet).  I also had a bad migraine Sun night which I only get with AF.  Just don't want anything to mess up this cycle.  Feeling more normal now so am really hoping everything is fine and going as it should.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that Isabel Mia was born on August 11th, a healthy 9 lbs in weight. Everything went smoothly during the delivery and we are both doing very well.

Good luck to everyone trying again!

Lynne


----------



## ready4Family

Lynne, a huge congrats on the birth of Isabel!!!  How's your older DD taking it as the big sister?  Glad to hear you and Isabel are feeling well.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Edna

Lynne,

Huge congratulations on the birth of your daughter Isabel. You must be delighted. Hope you're all enjoying being a bigger family.

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Ready4, I'm addicted to this site too. As you say its nice to have somewhere to come where I can talk to people who understand how I'm feeling.

Karen, sorry that your injection hurt, unfortunately they do. Focus on the end goal it will be worth it. Happy small teddy hunting...know what you mean about the weather its been raining all day here. Evelyn was not happy at not being able to go out.  

Hope everyone else is well.

Catch up with you all soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## becca

CONGRATS LYNNE. WHAT A LOVELY WEIGHT XX


----------



## becca

R4F- hello hunnie, i know what you mean your obsessed with the site..i was when i was going trough my tmt and after my neg......but i somehow managed to make myself have a few days away to try and forget everything......your not alone hunnie we are all there for you.

hey looks like we could be cycling...my af started yesterday so will prob start on next af and start dr on day 21 so end of sept...whats yours looking like i know you said sept.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna and becca, glad I'm not the only one addicted to this site.  There could be worse things to be addicted to, right?  It truly is an amazing place and don't know how I'd get thorugh all of this without it.

becca, great news on AF so you're on your way.  I have 1 week of b/c left so AF should come a week Friday/Saturday (but sometimes you never know).  So I'll be starting the day after AF and transfer should be mid Sept.  If of course all depends on how I respond.  Wishing you all the best and may this cycle bring good luck!

Tonight my dad was over for dinner and when we finished, dh turned on the computer and showed him a video of Evan when he was a few days old (My father's girlfriend's daughter had a baby on the weekend so lots of baby talk...which doesn't help..but it's made my dad think of when Evan was a baby).  Anyways, I started to watch the video but then tears started in my eyes I had to step away.  It made me wonder if we'd ever be seeing that again with another newborn.


----------



## Minkey

Lynne,

Congratulations on the birth of Isabel Mia     

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

I was so tired when I got back yesterday I went straight to bed - it took everything out of me to get up to London for the scan but everything is fine & we saw a heartbeat!  Everything is as it should be so that is great news.

Edna - this is a gorgeous picture of Evelyn what a cutie x

Sorry haven't read back need to get toast into me  

Minkey x


----------



## Mish3434

Hi All,

Just to let you all know that I received a text from Keri on Monday night and she has asked me to post on her behalf as she doesn't know when she will feel up to posting here.

"Not good news today, it appears the cancer's come from somewhere else but not sure where.  Christies now off treatment at Sandwell.  Control not cure"

I'm sure you will all join me in sending Keri, Stu and Brody loads of positivity       and prayers to help them through this dark time in their lives.

Love Shelley xxx


----------



## karen

Morning all,

And yet another miserable morning - when will it end?! Usually its during the summer that I wish I didn't have to work - even pt but this year its not such a hard thing. Thats not to say I'm not looking forward to Sep 5th which is my last day at work for nearly a month (taken hols and parental leave to "settle dd into school" and of course have my treatment but didn't tell them that bit!

Congratulations Lynne - such a pretty name too!

Ready4 : we had the baby video out recently too. MY daughter loves watching herself when she was a baby and so we sat and watched the most boring video for 45 mins (DH better at editing now!) and it still made me cry!

Had great fun on the way home from nursery yesterday. DD always asking for a baby sister and I told her once that we'll know by xmas if she will ever have one or not. So she started with "where do babies come from?" "How does the egg get there?" "do you sit on it?" (only mentioned egg growing as she is only 4!), "how does the baby come out?" "yes but mummy how DO they get in there"? Oh oh oh! We saw my dr on the TV once and I couldn't resist saying to Hannah (with the emotion I felt for him as we were talking yesterday), "that man helped make you" Response was "and where was I on that table there?" pointing to his desk!!

Minxy: great news on the scan, such a relief to see the heartbeat - was it one flicker or two?

Karen


----------



## Hun

Mish
Really sad to hear your news from Keri. Keri if you ever get the chance to read, sending you lots of love and strength to get through this.
Hun xx


----------



## Lisa H

My first post with personals... I'm catching up with where everyone's at, so sorry if I miss anyone... Just dying to say...

*Minkey *  - Congratulations on your gorgeous scan. Really hope your sickness starts getting loads better soon
*R4F* - hang on in there. Not long till your September treatment... you CAN do it 
*Lynne *  - Huge congrats on the birth of Isabel Mia, and what gorgeous names. Makes me at least feel much more positive
*Edna *  - Long cycles and all the waiting drive me crazy - my record is 67 days... really hope your next AF comes much quicker
*Trish *  - so very sorry about your father. What an emotional time for you. Hope he gets better soon, and here's to a very successful rest of your pregnancy
*Karen *  - is this link any good? Not the cheapest, having to buy 10, but might be presents to store up... *http://www.prezzybox.com/products/index.aspx?pid=3765*

Love to everyone, Lisa xx

/links


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Minkey, wonderful news on your scan.  It's something seeing that heart beat...makes it more real.  Hope you're doing ok with the sickness and being tired.  

Shelley, thanks for the update on Keri.  I have been thinking of her as we have a good friend who is also going through advanced cancer.  It just breaks my heart and cannot imagine what they're going through.  Our health is so valuable.  Sending her big hugs and praying for Stu.  

karen, am sorry you had such a hard morning.  That's wonderful though that you'll have Sept off both for your daughter and for your treatment.  I happen to think that he baby videos are boring to others, but I could normally watch them for hours over and over again.  It's just with our struggles with tx, that it was painful.  Wow, the baby talk starts young.  That's great though that she has a basic understanding.  So cute with her questions.

Lisa, thanks for the encouragement.  How are you doing?

Trish, how you feeling these days?

Edna, hello.  Hope AF isn't too bad one for you and you're looking forward to moving ahead.

I've been doing searches on the internet (and here), finding reasons for ivf/fet failures.  There are just so many factors invovled and its scary that there are some that doctors can't test or mine hasn't.  Am wondering if I should ask her about immune testing (for implantation) as I've had other immune issues (not related to infertility, but still immune stuff).  It's so hard though coming back to the doctor saying "I've read on the internet..." as I know they hate that.  Especialy since I've asked her twice if there are any more tests she wants to do.  Isn't it likely though that something is going on if we've had 3 of the major treatments this year and all ended in BFN?  Or would it just be luck of the draw with bad embryos and perhaps we have some good ones waiting in our frosties


----------



## becca

minkey - hey what a wonderful sight for you to see......hope your ok take it easy x

r4f- have you not posted on the perr thread i know alot of people have had the immune testing done..maybe post on there im sure you will be bombarded with replies.

shelly - thanks on the update on keri please send her our love xx

karen lisa trish edna and anyone else..hope your all ok 

xxx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Minkey - awwww! how lovely...... a little heartbeat.  You must be thrilled and it perhaps now feels a bit more real. 

Ready - Im fine thanks. Had a bit of brown blood all day yesterday but it seems to have stopped today. It was worrying me so much as I never had any spotting whatsoever with Joshua, so Ive just been trying to take it easy today. A Mission impossible!!   Im sure if you feel there may be areas that could be investigated further as to your negative results so far, your consultant could chat to you about them and even put your mind at rest and be able to rule out some of the concerns you have and dismiss some of the possibilities based on the results of your blood tests, which can tell alot about a person body. Im sure it cant hurt to ask Ready. Afterall you need answers and she is the best person to ask about immune issues. Your bloods may show there are no immune problems? Im not sure how it works but no harm in asking.  It is luck of the embryos selected though Ready. What looks great to the eye might not necessarily be a perfect embryo and if it isnt perfect and has chromosomal impurities then its unlikely to embed. And those impurities arent visible to the human eye. I have a good feeling though for you this time. But take my advice re the 2ww, do what I did as Ive mentioned to you before and you stand just as good a chance as me. Perhaps have 3 transferred this time. It worked for me. 

Lynne - Congratulations on the birth of Isabel Mia.   You must be over the moon. 

Becca - Hi hun, howz things going for you?

Edna - One AF down, one to go.   The waiting is a real killer. 

Shelley - Tell Keri she and her family are in our thoughts. 

Lisa - thanks hun.  How are you? 

Karen - Arent little people funny.   Your daughter sounds like a very intelligent little girl. 

Well Im off to start the tea.

Love to all. 

Trish


----------



## Edna

Keri,

Not sure if you'll ever read this but I wanted to say how very sorry I was to hear your terrible news. Thinking of you all at this difficult time.

Lots of love


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well this evening.

*Minkey*, delighted to hear that your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat.

*Trish*, as you say you had this spotting with Joshua, its not uncommon in early pregnancy and brown means its old, so try not to worry I'm sure everything is fine. You're absolutely right ttc is a waiting game...not that it gets any easier when you get that BFP.

*Becca*, how are you doing? Hope AF isn't getting you down.

*Karen*, wow sounds like your DD asked some very interesting questions, what a bright girl.

*Lisa*, omg 67 days is extreme. I think that the d/r drugs really messed up my body. I'm slightly irregular but usually my cycles last 30-35 days so I've nothing to complain about have I...

*Ready4*, you do sound very sad today. It must be very hard having a new baby in the family. I know I'm finding friends pregnancies hard and if I'm having a tough day I can avoid them.

I really understand your frustration and the need to get an answer and a solution so you can have another baby. I think Trish is right, the difficult thing is that sometimes noone knows why. Embryos are not easy to assess and the more I read about fertility and conception the more I wonder that anyone gets pregnant or has a baby at all!

As for the whole issue of immune testing and treatments, I'm not sure I'm convinced. As I understand it, the science behind immunology in reproduction is unproven and very controversial. Also the treatments on offer are clinically untested and cutting edge. So I wonder whether its Snake Oil we're being sold? Before I even went down the route of getting tested I'd do a lot more research and talk it through with your consultant. I'd want to know about the risks both to me and my unborn child so I can decide whether or not I'm prepared to try it. As you can see I'm not comfortable as a pioneer (it took me a long time and a lot of reading to decide that I was prepared to go for IVF as in clinical terms its still new and we don't know the long term effects yet). On the other hand I know lots of ladies on this site who feel that immunology has helped them have their precious baby. At the end of the day though its up to you whether to open that door.

(Sorry this has turned in a bit of a real ramble...).

Little to report chez Edna. Just hating this miserable weather so off to read my guidebooks and dream of some sunshine.

lol

Edna


----------



## PaulaB

Minkey- Really pleased your scan went well and so amazing to see that little heartbeat. It really is a little miracle.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

My nightly check on FFs.

becca, thanks for reminding me about the immune section.  I did end up posting there.  Hope you're doing well.

Trish, can imagine the spotting scared you.  As Edna said, it's not uncommon..especially if brown.  Did you end up ringing your dr about it?  I can see how 'taking it easy' is not so simple to do second time around.  Yes, you are correct that it wouldn't hurt to ask about the immune testing (as long as I don't hurt her feelings or make her feel like I"m not confident in her for thinking she hasn't tested all avenues).  I'm thinking that my doctor is guessing it's just as you said..that it's just a matter of selecting the correct embryo, which as you said, isn't always visible to them.  Now that I think of it, our first FET back in March at first resulted in a positive so implantation did occur...it's just that it stopped growing...so maybe that's why she figures there's nothing else wrong  I remember you saying to move around to keep the blood flow...thanks.  My doctor has been reluctant to transfer 3 since with Evan they did, and I was initially pregnant with 3.  But having said that, if the next transfer doesn't work, we'll probably do the remaining 3 for the last fet.  Hope you're able to rest when you can.

Edna, it is sad being around babies...although having said that, the "family" member that did just give birth also went through ivf.  I know though that it's going to be really hard going to the baby's ceremony next week (and ontop of our current situation, this religious ceremony will always be difficult for me since when we had ours for Evan, I was sitting in the emergency room of the hospital while my family had the party).  I also worry that all the talk of the new baby will be too much (don't mean to sound selfish).  So far, my dad is being senstiive and isn't talking about the baby too much.  You're right in that it is pretty incredible that anyone gets pregnant at all with all that is involved.  Thanks for your thoughts about the immune tests.  It's all so confusing.  Hope the sun comes out over there.


----------



## Betty M

Just popped by to see how you were all doing and saw Shelley's awful news from Keri .  Keri - thinking of you and your family at this very difficult time.

Love
BettyX


----------



## Ashy

Hi

Just a quick catch up from me, just back from our trip to Ireland!

Minkey, so glad to hear about the scan, but the morning sickness is awful especially with a LO to look after.

Keri - so sorry to hear your news, can't imagine what you are going through.

Just a quick question from me. don't know if anyone can help? I went to my GP on Monday as the hospital told me that if I got to Day 40 with no sign of AF to go and get Provera so that I can start the Clomid.  My GP prescribed 2.5mg of Provera to be taken daily for 10 days.  When should I expect AF?

Sorry no more personals as lots seems to have happened in the few days I've been away!

Ashy


----------



## Lisa H

Hi Ashy

As far as I know, it is possible for AF to start while you're still taking Provera, abut more often that not it starts a few days (up to 10 days?) after you stop taking it. You can actually also take it to stop you bleeding, don't quite understand why, but this might has some info (sorry, another unofficial link!): http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100002190.html

Thanks to those who asked - I'm really well. Took last Clomid tablet for this cycle yesterday and have been getting headaches but nothing else. Above all, feeling much more positive and less over-hopeful this time round... what will be will be . (Whether I'll feel like that just before next AF...?!)

Edna, 67 days was only the most frustrating wait I had, quite a while ago, and I've been much more regular recently. It really wasn't so much a sob story from me as empathy to you, you're having the dreadful waits now. Hopefully not this cycle, though! 

Big hi to everyone,

Lisa xx

/links


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Ashy, how was your trip?  I took provera after I had a biopsy test done prior to our second fet.  Trying to remember...I took it a bit less than you...I think 5-7 days..and then AF showed maybe 4 days after stopping.  Actually, I never did get a full blown AF.  It ws just spotting but when I went for the scan, my doctor said the lining was low enough to start.  I'm sure you're anxious to get going.  

Lisa, sorry about the headaches.  Are you being monitored to see how the follicles are doing?  Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, ladies, sorry i am not doing any personnals because i havent got the brain power to think staright today!!! 

I have been sniffing now for 6days and so far no bad headaches, in the past i have suffered bad with headaches whilst sniffing.....so fingers crossed! they only thing that is bothering me is my boobs are huge and very, very tender when i take my bra off they feel like they weigh a ton, i do normally get tender breasts but not this bad, i am also very tired all the time, i had a blood test yesterday to check my iron levels so i will get the results next week, why is my body playing tricks on me like this, if i didnt know think i was infertile then i would swear i was pegnant, how stupid is that, there is no point in me doing a preg test coz my af isnt due yet anyway and i know it would be neg so why am i feeling like i shouldnt be sniffing incase i am pregnant!!!!!  god i feel like i am going mad, i just want af to come so i can stop worrying!!!

I hope everyone else is ok, i am so sorry that my post is all about me, i have been very selfish


----------



## Ashy

Hi 

Lisa thanks for your reply.  I don't really understand the Provera, but if AF puts in an appearance so that I can start the Clomid that's all that matters.  I remember the side effects of Clomid last time and the headaches aren't nice - but worth it if the end result is a BFP.

Ready4, the trip was good thanks, although I did miss the LO's.  Thomas is a real mummy's boy but he didn't seem to mind us not being there - I got more hugs of DD this morning that I did him!  I just want to crack on with the Clomid now, hopefully it will work on the first cycle like last time ( I can live in hope until I don't get the BFP!)  Hope you are ok today.

My friend had her IVF baby three weeks ago now.  I got to hold her on Sunday, she is truely a miracle in the fact that she was in the freezer this time last year and she was born by emergency csection with two knots in her cord!  My emotions were running quite high and I guess the TTC had something to do with it!  

Ashy


----------



## karen

HI Girls,

When is the sun coming out I really can't believe it will come tomorrow.

Wrote long post yesterday but hit wrong key on pc and it disappeared so gave up. Wasn't good morning yesterday, got call from a man who said he was from my credit card company and they suspected fraud and he needed to check with me. Luckily despite it being b4 9am I had the presence of mind to tell him I'd call him back. I called the credit card company and there had been fraudulent use of the card but they said their security dept doesn't open until 9am and guess what when I called the number the guy had given me it didn't connect! Am now very paranoid and very scared that someone knows all my details and watching my bank account more often than watching this site (and thats saying something!)

Ready4: I had IVIG (thats immune issues isn't it?) when I had my DD. My HCG level was so low when they did the blood test that they thought my body was fighting the embie and said itd cost as much to test as it would to cure so I had it and levels rose fine after that! No doubt if I get that far I'll have to do it this time too "just in case"

Reading the posts about the difficulty of being around babies, reminded me - do you take your dh/ds into the clinic? I have been doing as if its a non work day I don't have alternative childcare. I feel really bad though and v self concious. I know some people hate it but it inspires some people and the clinic are ok with it but I'm concious some people may resent me. I feel like sticking a note to her saying "made here!"

Day 4 of injections now and trying to fit in a hysteroscopy after dreg scan but  hard when dont know when AF will arrive. Does it usually arrive on time, early or late when dregging? Not sleeping too well and my acupuncturist says its because Dreg creates a yin deficiency and in people already deficient, it makes sleep difficult! 

Have a nice day all! (I haven't mastered how to get the smily faces and dancing things!  )

Karen


----------



## karen

OM gosh I did a smily face!!!


----------



## Edna

Morning folks,

See the fine weather is still scheduled for tomorrow and its raining again here. Not sue I believe the weather forecasters at the moment. Hope they are right. One of my friends is getting married on Sunday and I'd like her to have a nice day.

*Ready4*, I'm not surprised your anxious about the family event they can be difficult particularly the baby related ones.

*Karen*, sorry that you lost your post we've all been there its so frustrating. I know write in word and copy it when I've finished. I understand you're upset about that call but you did absolutely the right thing and I think that that will be the last you hear of it. I think scammers are worried about getting caught and want an easy target. You're on your guard now so its unlikely they will try you again.

I don't take Evelyn with me to appointments. I am concerned that her presence might upset other people but also I worry about how I'd entertain an active 19mth old whilst having scans and trying to concentrate on what the doctors and nurses have to say. However, my clinic provide toys and books for small people and I know some people like to see children born after treatment as it provides hope. So it depends on how you feel and what other arrangements you can make for childcare.

*Ashy*, glad you had a nice holiday whereabouts in Ireland did you go? I think its a beautiful country. What a lovely miracle your friends little girl is. You must feel very broody having held her.

*Leanne*, poor you I hate d/r too. I find the change in hormones from the drugs have all sorts of effects on me so it could be causing your symptoms. Hope the iron levels test is OK.

*Lisa*, everything crossed for this cycle for you. Sorry to hear about the headache but as you say worth it for that BFP.

Right better leave this here.

Catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning ladies,

TGIF!  Can't wait for the end of the day to start the weekend.

leanne, no worries for not being able to do personals yesterday.  Am happy to hear how you're doing.  It is crazy how some of us experience pregnant like symtpoms with the meds.  All the hormones, I guess.  For how long do you sniff?  Sounds like you're anxious to move ahead.  Don't blame you.

Ashy, glad you had a nice vacation.  It is hard travelling without the kids.  We have yet to take a family vacation, but dh and I have taken a few days away a couple times.  I know how you feel with missing them like mad.  You never know how they'll react when you return. Hope AF comes for you quickly once you stop the provera so you can start the clomid.  The waiting game with all of this is so hard.  Amazing to think about your friend's ivf baby.  It truly is a miracle.

karen, sorry about losing your post.  That's so frustrating.  I've done that a few too many times so now I always write my post in a notepad first.  That's very scary about your credit card.  Hope everything works out.  It does sound strange taht they would tell you there's an issue but then give you an incorrect number? Thanks for the info about your immune testing.  I've decided I am going to ask my doctor when I see her next.   I know what you mean about taking our ds/dd to the clinic second time around.  When I go week days, I go alone (dh drops evan off at daycare and the timing doesn't work for him to come with me).  We've had a couple appts on the weekend though as we do take him.  Evan's pretty good and doesn't run around.  He'll just play quietly with the toy house read books.  I have to say too that I was excited to bring him since I wanted my doctor to see the miracle that she created.  I really think it's nice for the doctors and clinic staff as normally..  I know what you mean though about couples trying their first time. Sorry to hear you're not sleeping.  Hope you can sort out your hysteroscopy.  

Edna, hope it clears up for you over there.  Will you be takng Evelyn to your friend's wedding?

Someone here recommended a book about body being baby friendly (forget the exact name) and it has to do with explaining the immune tests and treatment and why the writer believes ivfs fail.  Figured I have nothing to lose by ordering it and it might be nice to go into my next appt with educated questions.  Only thing is the latest possible date of arrival of the book is 2 days before my next appt (I actually paid $10 more ordering from indigo instead of amazon since amazon said 4-6 weeks for delivery).  My only worry is that I'll be reading it during the 2WW and then I'll start worrying and tensing up about all the tests that should ahve been done on us.  But even for this cycle , if my doctor says its worthwhile to test, it would be too late for this cycle as I'll already be 5 days or so into the lining meds for FET.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## KT

Please can I join you?

I am so lucky to be the proud mummy to my wonderful twin boys but after lots of angst (mainly feelings of guilt) we have decided to try again and I am currently downregging. 
Very scared it may not work and I will fall apart, but know how lucky I am.

Not very good at posting regularly but wish all you ladies love and luck with your txs, hopefully will come to know a few names over the next few weeks.

love to all
Kerry


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

READY4    I am downregging for 2 weeks, one more week to go, my first scan is the 3rdsept as long as af has arived by then, i hate downregging more than the jabbing tbh, dont really know why! how are you feeling these days? I can understand your concerns about reading that book during your 2ww, it it will make you worry to much then maybe  dont read it until after your test day coz the last thing you want is to be getting stressed about things!!!


KT    Welcome to fertility friends, its a great site, and everyone is very supportive! please dont feel guilty about wanting to try again, think we have all felt like that at some point, we all deserve to try again for another baby, hope your teatment goes well 


Edna    hope you have a geat time at the wedding and i will keep my fingers crossed for nice weather!!!

Karen    my af was on time my first cycle but all the rest it has been a few days late, last time i had to cancel my first scan coz af hadnt arrived, but it came a few days later, hopefully it will come on time for you!! 


I have been and had my hair done this morning, we are having a party tonight for hubbys birthday so i am going to be getting the food ready soon, anyway speak to you all over the weekend, take care everyone,
leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

KT, welcome.  Of course you can join.  Can imagine twins would keep you pretty busy.  Looking forward to getting to know you and wish you lots of luck with your upcomming tx.

leanne, sounds like downregging is very similar to me taking the pill and we're on almost exact same timing..except I'm doing fet.  Also have a week left (of pills) and my AF should come Sept 2nd or so.  Am hoping the book comes in enough time that I can at least read small sections so I can ask my doctor about possible immune testing.  Probably a good idea to put it away during the 2Ww.

Speaking of hair, I've been holding off colouring my hair as long as possible so it's close to before our transfer.  It's getting embarassing though as I have brown roots to my dirty blond hair.  Am thinking I"ll give it one more week before a touch up (which should be just under 2 weeks before our transfer).  Probably doesn't matter though as not feeling too confident with the cycle.  Gotta work on that PMA.


----------



## Minkey

Hi,

This will be quick - sickness really bad now, managed to get emergency appt at the doctors who have given me cyclizine which is taking the edge off slighty.  Off to stay a my Mum & Dad's for the week so mum can help me, but they do have a computer so will hopefully get the chance to log on.

Love to you all,

Minkey x

PS - welcome KT!


----------



## Edna

Hello everyone.

Woohoo! Sunshines finally arrived in Herts. Really makes me feel so much happier.

*Ready4*, yes Evelyn's going to the wedding. She's got the cutest dress and should look lovely. She just needs to make sure she doesn't upstage the chief bridesmaid, her little friend Alice whose parents are the ones getting married. I'm really looking forward to the day. I absolutely agree with Leanne don't do anything in your next tww which will make you feel worse. Other than that your plan sounds very positive. As for colouring your hair I really don't think it should be a big problem.

*Minkey*, so sorry you're feeling so rough. I'm sure a week with your mum and dad will help you.

*Leanne*, I hate d/r too. I think I need Oestrogen to feel positive when I started stimming I felt on top of the world Its very strange. I hope you feel better soon. Hope your DH has a great birthday and that you both enjoy the party.

*KT*, welcome to the H4AM thread. Post as much as you want (or not), I'm sure your twins don't leave much "you" time. We're here for you when you need us.

Anyway better leave this I'm probably stupidly turning a lot of fruit into jam this weekend. WE have a bumper crop and I don't want to waste any.

Catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Minxy, am so sorry hun that you're suffering so much with morning sickness.  Makes it hard for you to enjoy the pregnancy, when this should be such a fantastic time for you.  Plus you have to take care of Agatha.  Hope the meds help so you can function.

Edna, can imagine how incredible cute Evelyn will look being all dressed up for the wedding!  It is just so precious when little ones are all dressed up to the max.  As for colouring my hair, I'm not worried about it now, but am trying to wait as close to the 2WW as possible, just in the smallest chance that we do get a BFP.  That way, I can hold off as long as possible as there's controversy colouring hair during the 1st trimester.  Sometimes I think though that I should just not try and time it.  Maybe it's jinxing us as I"m trying to control too much (one can only wish it BFNs were that easily explained).  Have a great time at the wedding.


----------



## Ashy

Hi again

Edna - we went to Dublin for two days.  It was very busy, but a lovely break. I did miss DS and DD though, more than I thought especially as DS is now talking a bit more - he said "Hello Mummy" on the phone while we were away and that's the best we've had from him so far.  He is slow with his talking - not like DD who can't talk till the cow's come home!  Hope you have a great time at the wedding.

KT - welcome to H4AM.  I too feel guilty at wanting another baby, but I guess if I could fall naturally then I'd hopefully get pregnant without too much planning and then I could look forward to another arrival.  I guess the planning takes some of that away and then I start to think!

Minkey - hope the medication helps.  Glad that your mum & dad can help out.  My parents were great helping with DD when I was pregnant with DS.

Ready4 - I sometimes think I read too much!  But I guess it makes us feel a bit better - or worse!  

Leanne - Hope the party went well.  We went to BIL party tonight and I had a good time.  DH not too drunk and DD and DS behaved well, makes a nice change.

I'm on day 4 of the provera, only six more to go!  Then waiting for   to put in an appearance before I can start the Clomid - I guess I'll feel a bit better mentally once I know I'm getting somewhere - just hope the side effects aren't too bad!

I'm still of work on holiday and really not looking forward to going back next week!  I was asked to go in tomorrow at 6am, but I polietly declined!

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Ashy, don't blame you for taking sleep and finishing your holiday over working.  Did they really think you would have wanted to come in?  I know how you feel counting down on the pills (in your case provera, in my case birth control), so can wait for AF and then get moving.  I have 5 left so not so far off from you. Hope you enjoy the rest of your holidays.


----------



## Ashy

Hi Ready4

I've got 5 Provera pills left after today - finishing them at around 6pm on Thursday.  Hopefully af won't be too long in arriving then we can get down to some serious baby making - hopefully!

Ashy


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Just checking in to say hi and to see you're all ok.

A quick update from me. I am feeling a bit sickly these days, not actually sick just nauseous on and off throughout the day and Ive got my bubbly acid stomach again, which I had when I was pregnant with Joshua, so its back to the bottles and bottles of Gaviscon.  Feeling incredibly tired too, but apart from all that.........  I'm doing ok. 

I hope you're all enjoying your bank holiday. 

Take care, catch you all again soon, hopefully I'll be feeling a bit better.

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Ashy, my last one will be Tuesday night...so very close.  Hopefully we'll both have good news in Sept!

Trish, great to hear from you.  I've been thinking of you wondering how you're doing.  Sorry to hear that you're getting some of the nauseau.  I remember tiredness kicks in full time during the first trimester.  Guess bubs really zaps the energy out of you.  Are you managing ok with Joshua?  Must be an extra challenge second time around.  Hope the nausea is short lasted so you can enjoy the pregnancy.  

Was in the mall today and couldn't help noticing how many young children there are out there.  It just amazes me since conceiving is so incredibly complicated with so many steps involved along the way to actually acheive a pregnancy...so to see so many kids truly is a miracle.  Everytime I saw a family with 2 kids...or saw a mom with a toddler and a big bump , I wondered if that will ever be us.


----------



## Edna

Hello everyone.

Hope you're enjoying the sunshine.

Ready4, I'm sure that one day soon it will be you with that bump and cute boy.

Trish, glad you're doing OK with all those early pregnancy symptoms, its not that easy. Hope the Gaviscon works and makes you feel a bit better.

Ashy, I think that Dublin is a fantastic city. Glad you had a nice time. I'm sure that your ds will catch up quickly once he gets the hang of the talking malarkey. I'm just loving Evelyn's acquiring language too. Everyday she seems to have new words. The funniest of her expressions though is her "Pease, ta" (she can't say please properly yet). Used with good effect to get what she wants. Not too many pills left now.

Anyway better leave this here and start to get us ready for the wedding later this afternoon.

Catch up with you soon.


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Edna - Hi hun. How are you doing? I hope you enjoy the wedding later today. What a lovely day for it. 

Ready - Im hopeful it will be your turn in September. You clearly want another baby so badly and Im sure this time around it will happen. It can take a few attempts, some more than others, as the embryo quality has to be perfect and only the embies themselves know whether they're perfect or not and they'll implant if they are, so fingers crossed you have some great little frosties that survive the thaw and go on to embed successfully.   

Off to a BBQ now, catch you later.

Trish


----------



## PaulaB

Hi everyone just wanted to say hello and that i hope everyone is well. Thank god we have some sunshine at last. I am due for scan on tuesday and another on friday then hoping for egg collection around 4th september. Nervous and just hoping there will be some decent eggs to collect. I need this to work this time and have found this to be the hardest treatment cycle. 
Enjoy the bank holiday everyone! Paula xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Edna, how was the wedding?  And how incredibly sweet did Evelyn look all dressed up?  I bet she was such a precious sight.  

Trish, how are you feeling?  Is the Gaviscon helping at all?  Hope so.  Thanks for your words.  It really makes me feel better hearing them..gives me hope.  I guess what's so hard is that our first ivf worked when trying with Evan (after many failed months of IUIs).  But this time around, we've tried 3 FET/IVF cycles with no luck..and there's nothing better to try.  So it's all very scary and makes me wonder if it'll actually happen.

Minkey, how are you feeling hun?

My father's girlfriend's daugher (who I rarely see) had a baby boy last weekend.  In our religion we have a ceremony a week later, but the baby had a few health issues (fine now) so they've delayed it until this Thursday.  I'm not going since the time is awkward with work and i'd end up missign most of the morning.  This may sound awful of me, but I spoke to my dad and he's fine wtih me not coming because of the timing...which I'm very happy about (I would have gone had it been important to him that I was there).  I think considering all we're goign through now that I would find it painful seeing a newborn.  (I'm happy for them, but don't really know them so although her mom is close to my dad, it wouldn't mean anything to them if I was there or not).  Also, when 'we' had the same ceremony for Evan when he was born, I was in the emergency room while my family had the celebration.  So needless to say, I don't think highly of this religious tradition and will always find them painful.  So both of those reasons are why I'm glad i got our of it.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

How is everyone?

*Trish*, we're doing OK, just counting the days till we can book our next cycle and hopefully squeeze it in before our holiday at the end of October. But we'll see.

*Paula*, sorry to hear you're finding this txt hard. Hoping that your scan tomorrow shows that everythings developing well and you're on target for EC on the 4th.

*Ready4*, I'm glad your dad is being understanding about you missing the ceremony. Baby related ceremonies can be hard and it sounds like this one also has bad memories attached for you. Don't give up hope of having another baby I read today that if you were successful once with IVF it improves your chances in the future.

We've had the best weekend. The wedding yesterday was lovely. My friend looked beautiful she had diamante on the bodice which really sparkled in the sunshine. The babies were all well behaved and Evelyn had a great time romping around in the garden with her friends. I also think she looked particularly cute in her pretty party dress but I'll leave you all to judge for yourselves.

Anyway DH has cooked dinner veg lasagne one of his specialities so I want to eat it whilst its hot.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edan, Evelyn looks absolutely beautiful!  What a sweatheart!  Can imagine what a proud mommy you must have been showing her off at the wedding!  Glad you had a nice time and could celebartea you friend's special day.


----------



## PaulaB

Ahh Edna Evelyn looks gorgeous. Bless its so lovely when they get all dressed up and have fun with the other kids at big occasions. She is very sweet.Px


----------



## karen

HI girls,

Just a quick one as I'm at Heathrow waiting to board a plane (having injected just before security!). Just wanted to say hi as we were away at the weekend and so I'm catching up on the news am back in the office tomorrow though so as usually will be addicted.

Edna - Evelyn looked so pretty I bet you were so proud?!

Ready4: If book arrives in time and you have any tips let us know (I think your timing is about the same as mine?), if not I wouldn't risk upsetting yourself. 

Not much news here - I think I'm rather grumpy with poor dh and getting tired but he's being a star! DD had pre school injection on thursday so I let her help with mine on thursday morning hoping to take some of the fear away - of course it didn't and now she want to flick biubbles and fill shringe every morning - arghhh I shouldn't have done it!

Speak tomorrow

Karen


----------



## leanne marie

Edan,evelyn looks beautuful in her dress, glad you all had a good day 
                                
Ready4  glad your dad is beening so understanding, its really hard isnt is being around newborns, hubbys friend has just had a baby boy and we have got to go and see them really but i just cant bring myself to go!!!

I am still sniffing, the hot flushes have started and the mood swings  I feel sorry for my poor dh coz he is getting the brunt of it again   I have got my blood test results back this morning and my iron levels are normal now so that has cheered me up abit, also did a hpt this morning, sooo stupid of me because i knew it would be neg but because my boobs have been so sore and i am feeling exhausted all the time i had it in my head that i could be preg  how stupid am i   anyway fingers crossed that september will be my lucky month!!!!


leannexx


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

Only just discovered that there is somewhere for us trying for a second baby to chat. Feel a bit of a fraud in some of the posts so really nice to chat to people in the same boat.

Got my scan tomorrow and should start stims soon.

My beautiful baby girl was 2 yesterday, pretty much tried naturally since she was born with no joy, though our infertility is unexplained. 

I have no problem doing IVF again obviously if that is what it takes - though we were so lucky getting pregnant last time with one embryo that I do feel quite nervous that it wont work.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.

oversal


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Paula, how did things go with today's scan?  I know how you feel going into the scan. It's nerve racking. By saying this is the hardest treatment yet, do you mean physically or emotionally?  Hope all went well and you have lots of follicles growing.

karen, must have been tricky doing the injection right before seeing security.  Hope you had a great trip!  My MIL actually managed to find a copy of the book locally so I started reading it last night.  I'm the same with dh during tx..it's all the hormones and the stress that everything goes just right.  Your little one sounds like a big helper (or wanting to be).  How are the injections going?

leanne, yeah, it's a strange thing being around newborns cause on the one hand, I'm happy for them and for this wonderful innocent new life, but on the other hand, it's painful wondering if I'll ever be holding my own again.  Sorry you're feeling the affects of the sniffing.  It's funny how you say you feel sorry for dh when it's you that had to go through the sniffing, injections, meds, etc etc.  Sorry that all the symptoms of the meds are pregnancy symptoms..it's just a cruel trick.  Like you said, let you see that BFP with your next cycle.

oversal, welcome to this thread.  It is wonderful chatting with everyone over here trying for a second or even third time as we have other challenges already having one. Happy birthday to your daughter.  Wishing you lots of luck with your upcomming ivf and looking forward getting to know you.

As said to Karen, my MIL managed to get a copy of the "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" book rather than me waiting for mine to arrive in the mail (I'll give her my copy when it arrives) so I was reading for 2 hours last night.  It's very interesting..and very scary as this doctor belives a lot of ivf/fet failures are due to immune issues and there is no such thing as unexplained infertility.  With his treatment, he's 85% successful of getting women pregnant.  The reason I say it's scary is that I'm guessing that my clinic doesn't do this type of testing or my doctor would have suggested it...and the fact that I have had 3 failed ivf and also had colitis as a teen and a few others now, means that I'm a candidate.  We'll see what my doctor says when i see her a week Saturday (even if she did do stuff, it would be too late for our upcomming fet).  Obviously I don't know if that's our issue or if it's just a matter of finding a good embryo (which I think is what she's thinking) but it's scary not knowing..especaily since if there is an issue witih my immune system in regards to infertility, that it's treatable.


----------



## PaulaB

Hi ready4- The scan was ok. 4 follies on one side and six on the other. Have another scan on friday. Was a bit concerned that last time i had 10 doses of 300 gonal and an extra 150 dose before ec. This time ive had my 8th dose of 300 today and the consultant said he didnt think ec would be until sept 6th. By then i will have had 14 or 15 doses of gonal. That seems like a lot as ive had 5 other ivfs and have never had that much before. I am a bit concerned that it could all be a bit late for the egg quality by the 6th. Maybe when i go on friday he will change the date and bring it closer. Apart from anything else its an extra pen and thats £180. I hope its not needed. I think its been the hardest treatment both physically and emotionally. i found dr horrible this time and as its the 6th and probably the last try we can have i feel really scared that if it doesnt work ill have to face the fact that i will never have another child. Of course to many that shouldnt be so bad as i have my lovely daughter already but you all understand on this thread. The treatment this time also coincides with having to face that my little girl will be off to big school after christmas and that i will be left with having to face going back to work full time and giving up my dream of being a mummy again. I really thought that by now i would have another child and am so scared of trying to come to terms with whats ahead if it fails again. I want to be optomistic that it may work but i think i am afraid to get my hopes up at all as i cant cope with the fall if it doesnt. It really hit me hard last time when it failed and i think i am just trying to protect myself this time a bit. I do have the raised nk cell thing so will be taking some steroids for that and maybe it could make the difference but i dont want to latch on to it too much as it may not make any difference and as i have had every test going if it does fail i will be left with no answers as to why, no money and a lot of debt. I just wish i could fast forward and know the outcome. Then after scan and consultant saying i may need so much more gonal than befroe i am filled with fear that ill go through all this and the eggs will already be past their best. I feel like i am ranting now. Just want it so much and its all just so hard. Thanks for listening.Px


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

sorry I haven't read back but just to say I am still here!  Can't post much as feel too rough but Edna Evelyn looks gorgeous.

Thinking of you all,

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Thanks all for your nice words about my girl...I agree entirely but then I am a bit biased .

*Minkey*, sorry you're feeling so rough, hope your Mum is spoiling you.

*Paula*, Glad your scan went OK. Txt doesn't get any easier the more we do it does it, and with all the other things you're having to address such as the last shot and your DD starting school I'm not surprised its difficult for you. I would trust your doctor. They will be keeping an eye on you. I've read elsewhere that you get good eggs by stimming over a period of time and 14/15 days isn't unreasonable.

*Ready4*, I'm glad that you got hold of the book and can read it before your cycle. I'd try and find something from the other side of the debate too. Immune issues are controversial and in not proven so the book you're reading is one doctors opinion. It may and probably does help some people but even with this treatment, cycles fail. Anyway with luck this will all be academic and you'll be successful with this next cycle.

*Oversal*, welcome to the thread. I agree thats its nice to have this part of the site for us second timers. I do sometimes feel uncomfortable posting elsewhere where so many FF'ers are still trying for their first. Best of luck with your scan tomorrow.

*Leanne*, sorry that you're having a rough time of d/r. It is a horrible process. Good that your iron levels are OK it would make you feel even worse if they were. Keep that PMA going.

*Karen*, I cannot imagine doing an injection in Heathrow (which is close to hell on earth in my opinion). The things we go through to have a baby. As for your DD helping out, bless, but I can imagine that its the sort of helping out that involves a lot more work.

Right better leave this here and get on with some prep for tonight's dinner.

lol

Edna


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
Have spent a few moments trying to catch up, without much luck!  

Paula - I did read your post just now, and really just wanted to send you a big hug... 

Edna - Evelyn looks gorg in her pick  

I have to dash in a mo to pick my lo from nursery...so just wanted to update you all:

Still not natural bfp for me, so am doing a monitored cycle at ARGC next week, when AF is due to turn up...I have a wedding to go to on Saturday where two of my friends are pregnant (both on the first attempt, or so they claim  ) and one is preggers second time around....oh yes, and my neighbour who's LO is smaller than mine is also very obviously preggers again....!!!!

ARRRGGH, how is a person supposed to keep calm!!!  

I going to catch up properly soon girls,
Big hi to those who remember me, and also those who don't  

Maria x


----------



## ready4Family

Paula, sounds like your scan went really well and things are growing nicely.  You may even see more in Friday.  Did you mention your concerns to your consultant?  I'm sure the consulatant wouldn't keep you on so long if he/she was concerned.  Sounds like they may be growing at a slower rate, that's all.  And yes, you never know what changes there will be by Friday.  I know how you feel about the cost...it really adds up and the meds are not cheap.  As for your thoughts of if you'll have another one...we all know exactly how you feel.  The thought is just devastating.  Like you, I just really want to hold and care for a newborn again...and let Evan be a big brother.  It's hard too when the timing doesn't go exactly how we had planned.  Good luck with Friday's scan.  Let us know how it goes.  I'm really hoping for you that this will be the one.

Minkey, any improvement?  Hope so.  Have been thinking of you.

Edna, thanks for the note about the book being one doctor's opinion.  I'm tring to find info on why immune testing is controversial.  Is it just that it's been under tested?  How are things going with you?

Maria, sorry that a natural cycle hasn't happened yet.  It's frustrating...trying and waiting.  Am glad that you'll be monitored so maybe reasons will show up.  It's so hard being around pregnant women..especially if it came natural and easy for them.


----------



## Edna

Hi Maria,

Nice to hear from you.

I know exactly what you mean, pregnant women are multiplying around me too. There are now 4 in my Friday afternoon mums group plus 3 new babies. One new baby from my Ante Natal. One pregnant mum and I strongly suspect that there are 2 more happy announcements from the other mums group that I go to. 

AND I STILL FIND IT HARD.

Oh well just need to keep positive and that you will be successful again soon. ARGC are a great clinic and so you are in good hands. Best of luck with the monitored cycle. Keep us posted.

Lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Ready4,

I think the pro lobby are very good a publishing (and the cynic in me says touting for business). A quick google pulled up this article (respected UK medical association):

http://www.rcog.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=97&PressReleaseID=72

You might want to look up some of the work from the scientists mentioned in the article. I know of Lesley Reagan and do respect what she has to say.

Hugs.

Edna

(right really should stop procrastinating and get on with my chores)

/links


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Edna.  Why is nothing black or white  So confusing.


----------



## karen

Morning all,

Back home and injection don’t in security of own bedroom (cbeebies on to distract dd from lure of bubble flicking!). Off to Scotland again for the day on Monday so another covert early morning toilet operation (really makes you feel like an addict especially disposing of the needle in the bin - where else can I put it?!) but then thats it until after treatment as I've 3 weeks off and a week wfh.

Paula: I know exactly how you feel. Its the last go for us as it took me 4 years to feel emotionally strong enough to do it again and as we're at the ARGC, financially one attempt will wipe us out for a LONG while. My DD is about the same age as yours but unfortunately starting school in less than 2 weeks so it feels like the end of an era that I loved so much. I'm trying to think of all the things I can do in 2 months and next year if I’m not pg but at the end of the day its so scary that so much rests on the next few weeks. 

Ready4: Edna is right, there are two points of view and I think immune issues are controversial because it unproven. If it was a fact then every clinic would be taking it into account and success rates so much higher.

Leanne M: I’m a grump to dh as well. I feel really bad but then like ready4 says I think of the fact I’m the one injecting and going through the hassle (and in my case its because he voluntarily tied a knot many years ago so I then feel much less guilty)

Maarias: A fellow ARGC er – welcome! Are you going straight into treatment after your monitoring cycle? I did but then again  I only did the monitoring cycle because they said I had to not because I think its useful – if I could have avoided it I would have as I’ve cycled twice with them before and after all the bloods etc and £500 down they have put me on the same protocol as before and I can start.

Oversal: Welcome

Going to do some work now – wrote this once and lost it by pressing post and it didn’t go so after being hit three times now I’m typing in word as someone suggested and copying through (it looks more like work too if anyone is watching!)

Karen


----------



## ready4Family

karen, you're injection story reminds me of one of our injectsions on our last ivf.  We were shopping in the States for the day with my inlaws and thought it would be too late to wait until we got home for the injection.  So after dinner, my inlaws stayed in the restaurant (they knew about our tx) and dh and I had to sneak into our car in the parking lot for the injection.  I was so worried someone was going to come by at the time and have us arrested for drug use...so know how you feel    Hope the sneaking in the washroom isn't' too hard for you.  The immune testing is so confusing because it makes sense when you read it (well, some of it is too medical to follow, but the gist of it makes sense).  Guess it just seems like a simple test with a simple solution to get a BFP, and since I have other immune issues it seems plausible.  So sorry you lost your post...I always do the Word or notepad thing.  So when is your next scan?

Work is soooo boring again so it makes the time pass even slower.  Took my last birth control pill last night (thought the day would never come!) so now am waiting for AF and then can start the meds for FET.  My doctor was nice and saved me the trip in to the clinic so she doesn't have me returning until next Saturday (normally she'd have me come in when AF comes for baseline scan).  Now though I have all these questions about the immune testing stuff so wouldn't have minded coming in sooner.  Hope AF comes Friday or the weekend since if it comes sooner, I may miss our family dinners again (it's a holiday for us coming up mid Sept) like I did for our first FET.  (i.e. if the transfer is the same timing as the first two...which was 2 weeks less a day from when I started the pills)


----------



## karen

We're really slow at work at the moment as well (luckily) and I only have mon/tues/wed next week to go so Im winding down I think. When is AF due? I'm waiting as well (not due til sat) and then I call and go for a scan 5 days later. Then a hysteroscopy and then I can get going. I've organised a mums night out for 6-7 of the nursery mums as all the children are going to seperate schools and of course its right when ec/et may be. I'm hoping it isnt ec day and will just have to go along with the antibiotic/no drink story.

How far away is your clinic? Can you not ask to go infor the scan anyway just to chat things through with your dr? its obviously on your mind so it can't do any harm to ahve the conversation if you can.

How often do you have family dinners? and why would you have to miss it?

Karen


----------



## ready4Family

Hi Karen.  That's great that you have a short week next week.  Then you said you're off right?  HOw's your daughter doing with getting ready for school?  My AF is due Saturday as well..plus or minus a day.  What's your doctor looking for in the hysteroscopy?  HOpe it is ok for you.  That's murphey's law that the mom's day your planning will be ec day.  Hope not so you're ok to go. As for me, I could stop in to my clinic during morning clinic hours if wanted..but dh wouldn't be with me unless we went this weekend (don't know if she's workign though as she's workign next weekend).  I want him there for the immune talks (and I want him to have a chance to read part of the book).  And even if she did agree to do the tests, it's too late for our upcomming fet anyways..so I guess no rush.  Our family dinner's don't happen often...they're for religious holiays so the last one was April and now we have one.  Last time we said that my back was flared up (I have a bad back so it's a believable excuse)..not sure what we'd say this time.  I would miss them because I'm very strict with myself and stay home completely relaxing for 5 days after ET.  So this time..I'll either just make them or just miss them (will be very close to ET day).  If I were to go and get a BFN, then I'd blame myself for pushing myself too hard.


----------



## karen

Don't do anything you would regret and blame yourself for! I intend to rest as much as possible this cycle (in between school runs). I only work a three day week anyway (yes I am lucky!) but have 3 weeks off and one week wfh to settle her into school. I wanted 4 weeks but they made me wfh for one of them which is fine as at least it helps financially.

If you can get dh to read a book you are a better woman than I am! I can never get him to read all the info I read - he says I'll tell him whats important.

They saw something on the scan which they think is a polyp but they like to do a hysteroscopy anyway to "measure and clean out". I was going to refuse to have one but he showed me the blur on the scan so  now have to have one. One thing I find really hard though is not being able to plan ahead - I'd like mum to come down and look after hannah but we don't know if I'll be doing it at the clinic during the week or can wangle it on private health (still waiting for their decision) when it would be done by the same dr but at a hospital on sep 8th (and that depends on AF arrival date!)

Hannah still dreading school although she does seem to be excited about her school shoes which is bizarre as they are black!

Just had confirmation that trip next week is a 8h25am flight so should be able to inject in car in carpark at 7am before I go into airport - fun!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys.

Hope you're all well this evening.

*Ready4*, seems like seedy needle stories are us. My worst one was having to do a jab in the loos at Kings Cross Station. (Notorious red light and druggie area of London) Very nice. Re immune stuff another way to look at this is thats its the cutting edge of fertility treatment. Scientists don't agree, its not proven but it could help. 15 years ago it was ICSI that was so controversial. Its got to be worth exploring but understanding both sides of the argument and the risks so you can make an informed choice.

*Karen*, sounds like you're trying to juggle a lot. Its so hard to fit everything together. Good luck in getting the hysteroscopy on private health, they've got to be in to pay something. Glad your DD is getting excited about school.

Hi to everyone else.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## alison123

Thank you for your welcomes -  I had my scan today and they have decided to let me start my stims on Monday instead of Friday as I am going away for the weekend - was a bit dissapointed to be starting a few days late but nice not to worry. 

Last time I has an aspiration with my clinic - my consultant told me he thinks he is the only clinic doing this as it is thought to be controversial as it reduced the amount of eggs you have, but increases your cycle quality and is resulting in more pregnancies and less hypertimulations for those women with PCOS. It bloody hurts as it is done without drugs - and he thinks we will do it again - made me very nervous but it worked last time so should just go with it I guess - anyone else had this

Anyone here got a positive first time on second cycle??


----------



## Ashy

Hi and glad everyone is ok.

Just a quick one from me - help!  I'm on Day 9 of Provera so that I can start Clomid and DH and I have been talking tonight and now he's not sure if we should try for #3!  He's thinking of money and space.  I was a bit worried about both before I started on the Provera but just thought things would work out.  We don't earn very much at all and I would have to give up my Saturday job as my mum couldn't look after 3.  But I was willing to sacrifice everything for another baby.

Any advice girls?

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

A last post before I pick up Evan from daycare.

karen, your quote of "don't do anything you would refret and blame yourself" is exactly why I won't go to the family dinners if they fall within the first 5 days of ET.  My dad and inlaws know the true reason and are with us 100%.  That's so perfect that you're not working during tx so you can rest as much and just look after your daughter.  Hope you're hysteroscopy goes ok.  I'm sure it's nerve racking but it's good that they found the polyp and are taking care of it.  I know what you mean by making it hard to plan things.  This is the 4th time since March I've warned work that I'll need time off sometime around x but won't know until close to the day exactly when and how many days.  It's so awkard.  So cute with you daughter and her shoes.  The simpliest things excites them.  Oooh...looks like you'll be sneaking the injection in the car too.

Edna, can't keep from looking at Evelyn in that dress.  She's sooo sweet.  Funny how we all have injection stories.  Thanks again for the article and info on the immune stuff.  I'll take all the info to my doctor next weekend and see what she says.

saliyo, sounds like your doctor is being quite accomodating with starting.  Good that it won't interfere with your weekend away.  What do you mean by having an aspiration?  I also have pcos but had regular ivf.  Sounds scary.  We initially had a positive first go in march but sadly the embryo didnt stay.  Am hoping you'll be able to say that it worked for you first try.

Ashy, gosh hun, that's a tough one that I think only you and dh can decide.  It's so sad when it's money that comes inbetween creating a life.  Sadly, sometimes that's the reality.  But if its sometihign that you really want and can find a way, then it's worth it.  Good luck hun with whatever you decide.  Maybe dh is just gettign cold feet now?


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, thanks. Hope you have a nice evening.

*Ashy*, thats really tough. I must admit I'm with you I think that things will work out in the end and sometimes you have to take a leap of faith. Ultimately its up to you and DH.

*Sallyo*, ouch that sounds very painful. I haven't had aspiration but it sounds like EC without the drugs so it must hurt. I think that it would keep those Oestrogen levels down and so would help. You need to go with what you think is best.

Anyway catch up with you all later.

Edna


----------



## karen

Hi there,

Hope you had a nice evening. I went out with a bunch of girls from the local mums group. I only knew one of the 7 but as the restaurant was a 2 min walk away I went for it. Noone asked me why I wasn't drinking (whew) and all but one of them had 2 children and lots of talk about how two children and how hard it was and how they love each other though - I should be so lucky! It was a nice night though.

Sallyo: I know someone at the argc who has just had a cyst aspirated and started stimming that night. I don't know what they told her about eggs and quality as a result - can you not ask for sedation it sounds awful doing it without any painrelief?

Edna: You beat me, injecting in Kings X must be the worst. Before my Heathrow experiences I'd only done home and work injections!

Ready4: I know Im lucky having got the time off but I couldn't do it otherwise as my work aren't the caring type and would probably find a way to get rid of me if I cycled more than once and told them. Interestingly someone did need IVF in another dept and ended up resigning. Her boss was talking to me about how she made a drama out of nothing - I didn't argue it out as if they haven't had to go near it and aren't inclined to be sympathetic anyway then I wouldn't have a chance to change their minds - but I did feel for the girl!

Ashy: Wow what a blow. As Edna says I tend to think that if there is a will there is a way but the hard thing is if DH doesn't want to find the way because it sounds like you'd both have to compromise some things for another little one. Before we decided to go ahead, I must admit I pondered how we would fit another one physically in the house and my MIL is 80 but was great at helping with DD and I know she wouldn't be able to do that again. It sounds like you both need to have a long serious chat as you need his 100% support if you continue.

Off to the optician today and then we have a girl coming round whose eldest (she has 3) is going to DD school (but the school put her in the other class despite my request to have them together). I'm not keen on being around the new baby but I did hear its good to be around them so I will hold her. Can you belive when in Scotland I met 3 pg women in the office. They were joking there is something in the water - so I drank 2 litres of it!


----------



## leanne marie

Hi a quick one from me, just to let you all know that af has arrived so my first scan will be monday 3rd, at least it wont have to be changed, so as of next week the early morning will start 

hope everyone has a good day

leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

karen, glad you had a nice time last night.  It must have been hard with all the talk having 2 kids.  Soon, you'll join the club.  That's awful about your work.  The women's boss who had ivf had no right to complain about al the drama.  Unless she's been through it, she has no idea! Your work sounds very unsymtathetic.  This will be our 4th go this year.  I'll be using vacation this time, but for two of them (including the ivf), I just told them I was having a medical procedure and left it at that.  Couldn't you just tell them that?  They have no legal right to ask for details.  Hope it was ok for you with the newborn yesterday.  If you're like me, I find it very hard to be around them in most cases.  I laughed at your water comment.

leanne, yah, great news on AF.  You must be excited to start and have your first scan.

As I write this, i should be at that religious ceremony for my father's girlfirend's daughter's newborn.  Am so glad that it wasn't imortant to my dad that I go as i don't know how I'd react.  I think this point in the cycle I'd be ok, but if a few weeks earlier, I'd probably burst out in tears.  

PS - Another good case of using a notepad to first write my post, as I just hit some key (don't even know which one) and it took me back to the main page.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Feeling rough so just a quickie post to say hi. 

Ready - Howz you hun? Im still thinking of you.  You've stopped the b/c pills now which is good news and you're waiting for AF. Yipeeee!  ET really is just around the corner for you now.  My fingers are crossed for you. Positive thoughts coming your way. 

Edna - Hi hun.  Evelyn looks absolutely adorable.  Im so pleased you had a great time at the wedding.

Minkey - Hi hun. How are you doing? Is the sickness getting any better? Are you still at your Mums? I can totally sympathise with how you are feeling. Its completely debilitating and you just cant do anything to make yourself feel better.

I need my Mum but she's looking after my 98 year old Gran who had a lump taken removed from her neck and she now cant swallow properly or talk properly and has lost feeling in her tongue and is having a dreadful time of it. Its very upsetting.  DP works away an awful lot and he's gone now for 3 weeks and I'm in desperate need of some TLC.  

I'm sick, usually just once in the morning when I get up, but today I was sick again mid morning too.  Ive got headaches, acid indigestion and constant nausea ALL... DAY... LONG.  

Doc tell me that as you get older your symptoms get worse, which is interesting to know.  

I have just under 2 weeks before my 8 week scan to find out how many little uns I'm carrying. I was beginning to think because of all the symptoms that I might have more than one, but the doc said it doesnt work like that. And I have just read a lady with no symptoms whatsoever is 7 weeks pregnant with triplets. 

A big  to Ashy, Sally, Karen, Paula, Leanne, Maria, and to anyone else I may have missed. 

Trish


----------



## karen

Hi,

Trish - I didnt know symtoms get worse when you are older (oh dear I'm 5 years older than last time!) I had heard thought that they can be worse with twins as there are more hormones floating around but maybe its an old wives tale? I know its really hard being alone with a little one but being pg and suffering as well must be really hard - 3 weeks is a long time! Lots of hugs to you - you are being brilliant with everything you are coping with.

Ready 4: If anything happens and I don't continue this cycle then I will tell them next time I'm having gyne problems (credible as I did have them last year). At the end of the day I love my job but this is the most important thing and its not like first time round when I didn't want to mess up the work situation in case that was all I have. Now I have DD its less important. Good on you not going to the ceremony. It is really hard and when your hormones make your emotions wild its best to take it easy on yourself.

We've had a quiet day - went to the opticians this morning as I dropped my glasses on a tiled floor and smashed them! Eyes worse but ordered more glasses which I think look marginally less bad then the ones I had (I don't suit glasses at all so wear contact lenses far too long during the day). Went to the park this afternoon with the baby and girl who will be going to school with DD. We were going to go for a coffee but she couldn't face it with 3 children (there's something I didn't think about) so dd and I had a lovely time in a cafe by ourselves drinking smoothies and reading "starting school" books. Problem is that in the books they swam in the school pool - ummm? how many schools have pools? DD now looking forward to swimming in the nonexistant pool!

DH away tonight so Im being bad mum and she is watching cbeebies and eating chocolate sandwiches as Im feeling sooooo tired (she did have a good balanced lunch though! )

Karen
x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quickie as I'm off out tonight (I seem to be having a few nights out at the moment, not that I'm complaining).

*Karen*, I don't think i really want the record of seediest place to inject...I was running late after a trip with work and it was that or a train loo and at least the loos at Kings Cross don't move. Your work doesn't sound like they have a very good attitude and I would also be very unhappy about the lack of confidentiality. Its good that you have the time off and don't have to tell them. Well done for finding some nice glasses. I wear glasses which I'm fine with but find buying new ones very stressful. I can never see what they look like and so resort to all sorts of things like people taking pictures of me on a camera. Last time I chickened out and just got new lenses in my old frames.

*Leanne*, great that AF has arrived and that you can move on. All the best for your scan on Monday.

*Trish*, so sorry you're feeling sick and generally rotton, the early weeks can be hard. It can't help that you're upset about your Gran and worrying about her. Sending her lots of get well soon vibes.

*Ready4*, glad you're doing OK and its good that you didn't have to go to that ceremony or were made to feel guilty that you didn't. Your family do sound lovely and supportive.

OK better leave this here as I'm the taxi for several friends and shouldn't be late.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

trish, I'm so sorry you're suffering so..and to hear about your grandmother too. It just seems so unfair..all that you go thorugh to get preg, that you'd think that at least it should be smooth sailing and you could enjoy it.  Hope that it eases off for you soon! Thanks for your words about our upcomming fet.  You are my inspiriation.  You give me such hope that it can work!

karen, our perspectives change once we have kids don't they?  I used to be so movitated for work, but now it just seems so unimportant.  I'll do my work but can't say that I want to be high up and advnace as I'd rather have my non work hours with my family.  Let's hope you don't need to make up gyna excuses cause there wont' be a next time.  Glad you had a nice day with your friend even though it was cut short.  You're right...what public school has a pool? Silly story.  Don't blame you for spoinling your dd with yummy food.  

Edna, glad I got out of the ceremony today too. My family understood more though to do with the fact that I would have missed half a day of work....not because of my sensitivity at the moment seeing newborns.  My dad and I are very close, but he's a guy and that thought wouldn't have crossed his mind.  Either way, it worked out and since I never see his father's girlfriend's daugther (i.e. the new mom), I don't feel bad about it.  Hope you have fun with your friends.  You deserve it!


----------



## Maarias

Hello girls!

Edna- strange and seedy places to inject: I think the strangest for me was meeting DH in a park so he could do the injection for me in the car (this was early days) - wasn't quite sure how I was going to explain that to a copper walking past!!  

Ready4F - what a relief not to have to go the ceremony - I don't think most of my family understand my IF either - mum was relatively good last time 'round but as neither she nor my sis every had IF issues they don't really understand - especially not my sister as her oldest son was conceived when she was still at uni. so definitely unplanned!! It still makes me green with envy!!

Karen - I know what you mean about it being traumatic buying new specs...I've just had to buy a new pair which are actually quite similar to my old pair, but it still took ages to get used to them...I actually tried going back to get the replaced, but the opticians talked me out of it!  

Trish - bet you're looking forward to the 8wk scan - must be hard coping on your own...I can't imagine picking my little lump (aka DS) up when heavily pregnant!! Nausea is def. a good sign though of a 'strong pregnancy' (my old GPs words!) - and have heard that nausea is worse with multiples!   

No news here: af is imminent so hopefully will get able to get bloods done early next week. Had a dream last night that really thought I was pregnant and JUST then AF showed up!! Great!! Been having all sorts of vivid dreams: I am now actually allowing myself to imagine having another newborn...it's not something I've wanted to dwell on too much before as it's just too painful...but I'm actually finding it quite comforting even imagining it now!! Crazy I know! 

Saturday we are off to this wedding which'll be like that Travis video where all the ladies are pregnant...I've tried to get myself into a relatively calm place about it...but no doubt when AF shows up the next day or something I'll still have a good cry about the unfairness of it all!! 

Speak soon girls,
Have to get back to work!!
Maria x


----------



## ready4Family

Maria, know the feeling sneaking an injection in the car..with the fear of a cop (ha ha).  You're right in that even though our family members care, it really is hard for them to truly unjderstand.  Life is so unfair isn't it?  How, you hear so often of someone getting pregnant by accident when they don't want it, and then we try so hard with help and it doesn't work.  My BIL and wife got married and very soon afterwards they were pregnant.  Even though they have a beautiful son now (he's so cute), I found it quite painful to hear how easy it was for them.  And I remember my MIL saying that my BIL's wife wants her kids very close so I almost expect to hear any day now that they're expecting (Evan is 15 months older than their son).  I know I'll be an emotional reck if that happens before us. (Hope you don't think that's awful of me to say).  I'm also waiting for AF so we should be close in our cycles.  What treatment are you having done?  I can see how the dreams are comforting...it just brings happy thoughts.  Hope the wedding with all the pregnant ladies isn't too hard for you.  I feel for you.

Was talking with a friend of mine last who knows about our tx (we've only told our parents, my best friend and her and her dh, who are very dear to us).  Her dh is very sick with advanced cancer (so sad as he's only 31).  She called to check up on me..which amazes me that she can reach out when they are going through so much.  She was explaining how she and her dh deals with his cancer in such a positive way such as writing down each day what they're thankful for...telling me this to make it easier for me to get through this.  And she talked about how important it is to be positive and to flush all the negative thoughts.  Another thing she suggested was not to even think of the treatment when getting it (e.g. her dh thought of his family during radiation).  In theory, it sounds good but I know I would never apply it.  Definitely during the 2WW I'll take her advice and think on Evan and dh and all the good things.  But I could never not think about this during the 2WW.  It consumes me and I post on this site for all the amazing support.  Also for me, I find it very hard to keep positive..especaily when it's all such a guessing game and the reasons for it not working so far are unknown.  This friend amazes me though...she's so amazing how she's able to take this thinking.  It's really kept her stong..and she and her dh have to deal with the fact that he may die.  
Well..didn't mean to leave this on a sad note.  And yet, she has such postivie energy that I don't mean it to be sad.  

It's a long weekend over here so we're taking Evan to the zoo again, with friends of ours this time.  And we're also seeing the friends that I just talked about (we may bring lunch to them if her dh isn't well enough to go out).  They have a 5 month old and a daughter a few months older than Evan.  

Hope everyone has a great one.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Sorry for my absence, got home from Mum & Dad's today and DH will look after Agatha for the weekend.  Still very sick, was back at the doctors yesterday and luckily she thinks the meds are keeping enough fluid down for me to avoid the hospital drip - thank god!

Trish - sorry that you are suffering too - me, I am being sick many times a day & twice in the night last night    It's horrid isn't it - I am just on count-down until 12 weeks ish when it got abit better last time.  It's true I am worse this time and 4 years older    Also meant to tell you they had a book of condolence for Tunde when we went for the scan so I wrote in that for his family to see.  Lots of people had written in it, I hope the family take some comfort from how he helped so many people's dreams come true.

So sorry but I can't read back, I really struggle to concentrate.  We have booked a nuchal scan for the 25th September, my clinic offered me a 9 week scan next week, but I am too sick to get there.

Love to you all,

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

What a surreal 24 hours...think I want to share at least to think it through.

I arrived home last night to find my road blocked with low loaders and police cars. Several armed officers were patrolling around (and I was a little surprised as I thought that it would be pretty hard to get a firearms unit deployed). Closer inspection showed my next door neighbours cars being loaded onto said low loaders and their house open with officers going in and out. I couldn't get onto my drive so parked further down the road. Talking to the police didn't help clear up what was going on, they just suggested that I went inside and carried on as normal. The police didn't pack up until after 3am.

Then today the news are broadcasting that 2 men have been arrested in respect of the tripple killing in Bishops Stortford from a Stevenage address.

Finally arriving home after my mums group this afternoon I find the press on my doorstep asking questions.

Feeling rather unsettled to say the least. A huge cliche but I find it hard to think that the lads next door  could be involved. They seemed like such an ordinary family.


Edna


----------



## karen

OMG Edna that is horrifying. Are you ok? You must be really unsetlled? Were there 2 men living next door? I'm suprised you weren't told some of what was going on? Poor you I hope the press dont bother you too much.

Ready4 your friends story is so sad I admire how positive she is being, not sure I could be so upbeat.

Minkey/Trish: roll on 12 weeks!

Just quick check in as been riding buses around London all day with DD and nursery friend (next week is their last week together so it was a bit sad/strange as they are too young to appreciate its the end of an era) and totally exhausted with a headache. Maybe AF will arrive soon....

Hope you all have a really nice weekend

Karen
x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Minkey, poor you hun.  The sickness sounds just awful..and even close to being dangerous for you and your baby.  Like I said to Trish, it just seems so unfair.  It takes us so much to even get pregnant that you would think that it should at least be smooth sailing for you girls now.  Am thinking of you and hope it calms down before 12 weeks.  Keep us updated on your progress when you can.

Edna, oh my gosh!  Can hardly believe your story.  What a scary thing.  Did you know them well?  Guess it just shows that you never know what happens behind closed doors.  Hope you're all right.

karen, i'm sure it's hard for you with your daughter going to school next week.  I remember the void feeling I had when Evan started daycare and I had to return to work.  It's hard.  School will be so good for her though.  Hope AF comes soon and you feel better.

Have posted on the peer support thread because I'm feeling so tense again. My stomach is just in knots.  I made the mistake of telling my friend last night about the immune book I'm reading (stupid cause I knew she would be angry at me for stressing myself out more) and so meaning well, she wrote my MIL telling her to throw her copy out (again, meaning well).  So I feel so alone in this.  wish I was stronger and not so emotional to be affected so much by silly things.

Good news is that since my post this morning, AF has arrived.  Yah!  So tomorrow I can start the lining meds and if the timing is like the first 2 FETs, the transfer will be 2 weeks today.  That means that I'll be able to go to our first family dinner on my side, but miss the second one on dh's side.  That's ok though (dh will just have to figure out another believable excuse this time..different than the excuse we gave last time). And I won't know for sure until we see the doctor a week tomorrow.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well tonight's local news confirmed that its my neighbours who have been arrested. Our house was even in the news report.

I'm a bit freaked out to be totally honest. We are on speaking terms with next door and so would chat when we meet in the street / over the garden fence. They would always talk to and admire Evelyn as well. Its such a horrible crime and I can't get over the fact that a 3 year old girl saw it all. Thankfully she wasn't hurt physically but the mental scars are going to be there for her life. I know that they've only been arrested and not convicted and everyone deserves a fair trail so it may be a mistake and think I need to focus on this. Certainly no clue what to say / how to react when I next bump into the rest of the family.

Anyway enough about me, time for some personals.

Ready4, big hugs from me. You sound very stressed. You have a family that obviously loves you and we're here whenever you need us. As for strategies you need to do whatever helps. Easy to say I know but worth thinking about. Ultimately you are the only person that can help you relax. Brilliant that AF has arrived and with luck its only 2 weeks until you should get to EC.

Karen, thankfully the press have B*****d off. I know they need to cover this story but am so pleased that they've gone away. Hope you had a nice day. With luck your DD and her friend can stay pals even though they are at different schools. Fingers crossed that AF is on the way for you.

Minkey, poor, poor you. Its so horrible that you're feeling so bad. Good that the drugs are keeping you out of hospital and on a drip. (I've just read what I've written and its such small comfort). Take care and get all the help you can. Sending all the best and hoping it gets better after 12 weeks.

Maria, your injection story is the best I've never injected in the presence of a member of her Majesty's constabulary. God I feel guilty walking past a policeman. As for dreaming about a new baby if it helps you its not at all mad. Hope you get through the pregnant wedding OK. Focus on getting started with your next cycle next week. As for family whilst they don't understand (noone can unless they've been on the IF journey) they do love and thats important and can be supportive in its own way.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're well.

Anyway take care and lots of love.


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Quick update from me.

Incidentally, I must have had a bug because I have woken up today and feel so much better. No nausea or headaches or bad . I just have pregnancy symptoms now which is just a bit of morning sickness throughout the day, which I can handle. My DS is so pleased to have his mum back to normal. We can play again. 

Well I had my emergency scan this morning because of some bleeding yesterday. My transfer in July was a 3 embryo transfer and amazing all 3 embryos implanted  but sadly the bleeding yesterday was probably the loss of one of my little uns, as there were 3 sacs but only 2 little heartbeats. Both embryos were nice and bright and good sizes for my dates, one slightly bigger than the other, and both with clear, strong hearts pumping away.   

It's very early days but I am sooooooo relieved. Its the anniversary of my Dad's death today and he would be so proud. He was my guardian angel when I was pregnant with Joshua and I know for sure he will be again for these two little treasures.    

Got to dash. Catch up soon.

Trish


----------



## Edna

Hi Trish,

Glad you're feeling better today and that it was just a bug.

Sorry you lost one of your little ones but great news that the other 2 are doing so well. Twins will be fantastic.

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Its very quiet on here, hope you're all OK and having a good weekend.

Our Saturday has been a bit stressful. Evelyn needs to have a blood test for a possible food allergy (I think I mentioned that she had a bad reaction a few months ago) and we tried to get a blood sample this morning. The nurses put on some "magic cream" to numb the arms. This was under a clear plastic patch and when this was removed, it must have been like removing a large plaster. poor Evelyn was very upset.

But actually trying to take the blood sample was even worse. The nurses couldn't get a vein to get a sample, by this stage Evelyn was pretty hysterical and getting tired. We were sent back to children's A&E to get the paediatricians to take the sample, but the paediatricians weren't there and another nurse had a try, with no more luck. At this point we'd all had enough and we went home, feeling very stressed.

So now I've got to go back in for yet another try on Monday  .

Still Sunday should be more fun we've got a christening to go to. So Evelyn will have fun playing with her little friends at the picnic afterwards. Just hope that the weathers reasonable.

Catch up with you soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, of my gosh...poor you hun.  Don't blame you at all for being freaked out. It's somethign that you only expect to happen int he movies..especially if you talked with these people.  I'm sure Evelyn is too young to really understand anything she saw so try and not worry about that.  HOpe you're ok.  Just read your second post about trying to take blood from Evelyn.  Poor girl.  Can imagine how scary it was for her and how upsetting it was for you to see her so hysterical.  Hope monday goes easier for both of you.  Do you have any idea what she's allergic to?  Have fun tomorrow.

Trish, how happy I am to read that you're feeling better so your past symptoms were something else and gone.  Hope the regular morning sickness is more manageable.  Oh my gosh...so you're having twins!  That's fantastic news.  Can imagine the fear you had.  We had a similar situation with Evan's transfer (also transfered 3) so know how you felt with the bleeding.  Wonderful that you have two heartbeats in there! I'm so sorry about your father.  The day must be so hard for you...try and think of the happy things with him and give yourself a big smile.  

We went down to a beach area today.  Didn't swim in the water, but let Evan play in the sand and walked on the boardwalk. There's also a park that he enjoys playing in.  It was getting late so we found a restaurant and had dinner there.  I ended up getting a pina collada.  Since our transfer won't be until 2 weeks I figured it was ok and that will be my last drink (hopefully for 9 months).  How do you feel?  Do you still have the odd drink at this point or do you stop completely?

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hi there please can I join you all?? 
I know my DD is still very young but me and DH have decided to try for another.  We have decided at this moment in time that we will try naturally at the moment and I feel at the mo if it doesn't happen that way then we are blessed with her but never know feelings may change as time passes.  We are so aware took a while to have her so decided to start now rather than waiting a yr 2 yrs to find it takes another 3 to get another baby
Hope to get to know you all soon
clare


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well the Christening went well today. Although it was part of a full communion service so long and I did spend quite a bit of time exploring the churchyard with Evelyn. Its a lovely church so this wasn't a real problem. The picnic afterwards was fab. My friend had ordered good weather and the kids had a brilliant time running around the grounds (my friend is a teacher and so had access to the grounds of her school).

On the downside came back to find 3 police cars parked on the road. Obviously following up from last weeks arrest. Not sure what they are up to but obviously finding lots to keep them busy (they are still there as I type this). Then about 9pm we had a knock at the door and found a police officer with some questions for us. It looks like they are still looking for one of our next door neighbours cars...

Clare, welcome to H4AM. Your DD is gorgeous. Its such a magic time you're right to enjoy it. As for ttc I think its a great idea to try naturally for a while. You never know miracles do happen. As for txt if you get to that point you don't have to wait so long second time around as you already have proven IF issues.

Ready4, we think its shellfish. I want to know for sure as it was a very scary experience and I want to avoid a repitition if we can. Your day sounds idlyic. I hope you enjoyed it. And yes I enjoy a glass of wine when not doing txt. I think it helps you to relax and thats not a bad thing.

Hope that everyone else is well.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

clare. welcome. Of course you can join.  You're daughter is so sweet.  DOn't blame you for trying already.  You're right in that you never know how long it will take.  We thought 2.5 years would be a good age difference so we waited until that time to try and it's now 6 months later and still not sure how long it'll be.  Wishing you all the best and may you get that BFP soon.

Edna, the christening sounds lovely. Can imagine it's a long time for Evelyn to sit so it's good that you found lots to explore.  I feel for you being brought into the neighbours situation, but guess they need to ask in case you saw something.  It sounds really scary.  As for Evelyn's possible shellfish allergy, it's really good that you're getting it confirmed.  At least that should be something easy enough to avoid. Hope things calms down with the neighbours so you can try and put it in the past.  Good luck with the testing tomorrow.

Took Evan to the zoo today with friends of ours who have a girl eVan's age.  It was so cute as at times they were walking holding hands (with my friend holding her daughter's other hand and me holding Evan's other hand).  Had a really nice day and loved seeing the smiles on the kids faces.  I'm glad we're having a busy summer weekend as I know 2 weekends from now I'll be on another 2WW trapped in the house (I'm scared to do anything during that time).  It's a long weekend here too so we have tomorrow off too. 

Well, gonna sign off now. Have a bad migraine from AF (which is normal for me) but not complaining since we're on our way towards FET.  I forgot how many pills I have to take for FET.  Glad dh bought me a pill case awhile ago.  HOpe everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## karen

Hiya all,

Just catching up after the weekend. 

Edna: Glad the christening went well. I love seeing DD playing with her friends and really having fun its so cute. DH said there was an arrest on the news and a semi covered in tarp. was this the other half of your house? 

Ready4: Do you live near the beach as well? That must be wonderful. We live in London and Im constantly hankering to move away but thats where the work is for us and DH has a job he loves only 15 mins commute from home so we're staying put until DD has to move from primary to senior school and then we will move away. Our compromise is that we bought a holiday home in the country last year and we go most weekends. I absolutely love it, it means we get the best of both worlds and DD has somewhere she can ride a bike and recognise a cow!

AF started for me sat / sun so am waiting until clinic opens to call and tell them and then hopefully they will give me a scan wed or thurs and then agree day for hysteroscopy.

Must go now as at airport again with not much time, back at work tomorrow so will catch up (althogh just spoken to boss and he seems to think I'll be hard at it next few days as only 2 more days in office!)

Have nice day all


Karen
x


----------



## birthbaby

HIYA LADIES 

WELL im on day 4 dr having hot flushes already and i have to inject i hate needles im a wreck wen i c it dh has to corner me to inject me   u would think after 5 cycles i wud be nearly use to them  

r4f not long now woo-hoo for ya fet 

edna it is a shame about the little girl and the family of them who were murdered carnt bleave u new them  

maria hows u ?

trish sorry about the other ickle bubs  

minkey hope u feeling better  

karren hope the phone call goes well  

clare welcome hun they are a good bunch of lasses on here  


well im off for now take care love nikki xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Thank you for the welcomes and not making me feel like I'm mad for trying again already.  I mentioned to a friend who does know I have IF problems but they don't themselves that I could happily have another baby now and they thought I was totally mad! Our DD's were born on the same day and she says is now where near ready but I think that is the differance of knowing you could quite easily fall pregnant tomorrow where I know there is a small chance but that is all it is.

Edna - hope the police find what they are looking for soon, must be scary at the mo.  We had police knocking on the door a few weeks back asking about a break in at our neighbours which scared me a bit but it was nice to hear the police man say it's very rare we hear of it here.
are you testing tomorrow??       

Birthbaby- good luck for your TX    

hello to everyone else I will get better at personal I promice


----------



## Lisa H

Likewise from me on the personals . 

Last few weeks have been a bit hectic, we've just found buyers for our place and a new house in a completely new town, which is a bit of a surprise. The town we're in is just too expensive, but I'm feeling positive about the new move. Just been totally madly busy with house searching, viewings at our place etc.

Anyway, have been reading ALL your posts and it's good to hear all your news. Lots of sympathy to everyone with morning sickness, though. And really hoping you get to the bottom of Evelyn's allergy, Edna. 

Would start on all the personals but DS is starting to dismantle the sitting room. Love and all good luck to everyone for now and hi Clare 

Lisa xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well what a stressful morning. I took Evelyn back to A & E for a second go at getting blood for the allergy tests. She was upset when the "magic cream" was applied and the sticking plaster but that was nothing compared to how hysterical she was when they took the blood itself. I was also in tears and struggling to hold her so that they could get the access they needed and that she didn't hurt herself further. Thank god they got the sample. I just hope we don't have to do that again. Shes asleep now and I'm planning a trip to the library and park this afternoon for some fun for both of us.

*Lisa*, congrats on selling your home, no wonder its been hectic theres such a lot to do. Glad you've found somewhere nice to mover to.

*Clare*, I think you've summed it up nicely, your friend has the luxury of planning it. If you do fall quickly then it would be very hard work at the beginning but having a close age gap does mean that your children do similar things at the same time which as they grow up can be useful. Its not so much scary as unsettling. I always thought our neighbours were typical teenage boys, short tempered and sometimes inconsiderate but basically OK. If they did commit the murders then my judgement is way out.

*Nikki*, needles yuck! don't think that you ever get used to them however many times you go through txt. Sorry you're having such a hard time of d/r, I find that a horrible part of the cycle too. Hope you feel better soon. As for the murders, it looks like we knew the culprits not the victims. Still far too close to home for me.

*Karen*, our house is detached so I think your DH is saw the victims house. Your DH is lucky having a 15 minute commute to a good job so I can understand why you want to stay in London for the time being. I'm jealous of Ready4 too it sounds like her lifestyle in Canada is just lovely.

*Ready4*, glad you're having good summer weekends now. You should have a season ticket to the zoo. Hope your migraine goes quickly.

Anyway can hear Evelyn waking up so must go.

lol

Edna


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi

I'd really like to join you all if that's ok.  I start my stimulating jabs today, this is our first try (again!).  We have a beautiful little girl who is 22 months and we have been ttc naturally since she was born, we decided not to go back on the pill because we reckoned getting pregnant naturally at any time, however soon, would be better than having to do all this again, but hey ho, here we are again!
I've only been given a 10-15% chance of it working this time because last time my fsh levels were normal but I needed 6 amps of menopur, which is about the max I think, to get any folicles, and this time my fsh levels are high which means I should need even more amps but they can't give me any more than 6 so we've just got to see what happens. Hope that makes sense and I'm not rambling too much!

Fingers crossed for everyone else and huge congratulations to everyone who already has a bfp, it's fantastic to know lightening does strike twice!

Hannah x


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, just a quicky from me to let you all know that i had my down reg scan this morning and i have got to start my simms on thursday evening, then next appointment is monday 10th!!!!!


take care everyone, speak soon
leannexx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Hannah*, welcome to H4AM. Like you we've given up on contraception in spite of all the medics trying to sell it. Your FSH levels must be a concern but I know of other people here who have been successful so fingers crossed for you.

*Leanne*, great that your d/r scan went well. One hurdle over...

lol

Edna


----------



## Ashy

Hi and welcome to the newbies.

Edna - hope Evelyn is ok after her traumatic day?  Its awful when they need an injection nevermind having blood taken, bet she got some special cuddles.

Clare - I wish I could fall naturally, like I did with DD!  Maybe I'm thinking about it too much!  Hope you are successful and don't need treatment this time.

Ready4 - here's hoping the next few weeks bring some good news from you.  

Minkey - hope you feel better.

Trish - Glad to hear your embies have settled in nicely.

Quick update from me....

I am now on CD 54 and finished my last tablet of Provera on Thursday last week.  (I was taking one 2.5 mg tablet once a day for ten days).  AF still hasn't arrived and my tummy feels bloated and very sore. (.)(.) also a bit tender.  I have done a HPT on Saturday that was BFN.  I had some spotting on Friday and Saturday - not enough for a pad but there when I wiped.  Has anyone experienced this after Provera and what should I do next?  I think I'm going to crack up!

Think I'm going to go to bed early to see if that makes me feel better - still having "hot spells" - presumably a side effect from the Provera?  Or maybe a cold setting in!  Can't explain how I feel just not right!

Will catch up soon.

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten with the personals.


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

Quick one from me as I want to rest in bed for a bit.

karen, actually the beach is the other end of the city but we're near the highway so it only took aobut 45 min to get there.  The water isn't always clean so don't think I'd want Evan to go in it, but the boardwalk is nice to walk along.  Sounds like you have the perfect compromise where you live close to work but have a relaxing get away for the weekends.  Sounds perfect!  Yah, am happy to hear that AF arrived for you.  Let us know how your scan and the hysteroscopy goes.  

birthbaby, so sorry that you're suffering from hot flashes.  The needles are not fun. Just keep reminding yourself they're for a good cause.  Hope you feel better.

clare, if you're mad for trying again, then so are we all...no matter at what point we make that decision.  We never know how long it will take.

Lisa H, that's very exciting that you've found a new house.  Can imagine that it's stressful for you now though.  When is the closing?

Edna, I feel your pain seeing Evelyn so upset while reading your post.  Must have been so hard for you seeing her so hysterical.  Poor thing.  Hope you get answers so you don't need more testing.  Oh yes...20/20 hindsight...we definitely should have gotten a season's pass as it would have been worth it.

Hannah, wishing you all the best for your upcomming ivf.  Just remember that it only takes one so even if you don't produce many follicles, it's still ok.  Keep up posted on how you're doing.

leanne, you must be so happy to be starting the stimms.  Good luck.

Ashy, hope AF comes soon for you.  When I was on provera, I had spotting adn i went to the clinic the next day since I wasn't sure if it was AF.  My doctor did a scan and said my lining was fine so we just started.  Funny enough, I never really got a full blown AF..jsut that initial spotting.  So maybe you should call your clinic and book an appointment.

Have been suffering with migraines this weekend.  Not sure if it's related to AF, but I've still had them today and AF is gone so it's probably the fet meds (AF was a short and light one..especailly compared to the AF after our failed ivf).  It must be the hormone changes.  

Had a nice day today although quite sad as we got together with our friends and he is the one I've mentioned with advanced cancer.  They have an almost 3 year old and a 5 month old and they don't know how long he'll hang on.  They're both unbelievable strong though the way they're handling it and are forever grateful for each day and think of the good things they have.  She (the wife) gave me a book about thinking positively which has been helping her through her dh's sickness and feels that it will help get me through our upcomming cycle.  

Gonna go read for a bit before bed.  I've already read that immune book once (skimmed parts).  Parts are confusing so want to read parts again so I can ask questions on Saturday and feel like I know what I'm asking.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Ashy said:


> Clare - I wish I could fall naturally, like I did with DD! Maybe I'm thinking about it too much! Hope you are successful and don't need treatment this time.


I think I think about it too much too. i have PCOS so no idea how long to "give it" for AF to arrive but then I just remember how I knew I was pregnant with Isabel I felt so different back aches, AF cramps like I'd never experianced before and the tiredness and think there is no chance I could be. Wish I could clear my mind of it all but can't right now.

Sorry no more personalls got to dash DD has just decided she is going to pull herself up on the sofa for the 1st time!! she has got to her knees so better run before she gets all the way up and falls!


----------



## karen

Hi all,

How is everyone today? I have my downreg scan on Thursday but still waiting for clinic to call back and confirm hyst. So mum is on hold waiting to know when/if she has to come down to London and bbsit – it’s the only thing (apart from cost) which I hate about my clinic, the message on the hysteroscopy booking line says she will call back in next 2 days but last time it took a week!!!

Lisa: Where do you live now? DH comes from Herts and we were looking to move there at one point (as long as its not on a bus route from MIL!). Its still an option for us as my mum lives in Peterborough so Herts is closer to her and DH golf club is there!

Clare: Course you aren’t mad wanting to try again so soon. Everyone is different and you know when you are ready its not something you can control. It took me 4 years to get over the first ivf round both emotionally and financially but now I’m back on the roller coaster I sort of regret I didn’t bite the bullet a tad earlier.

Edna: Am so glad they succeeded in taking the blood. Its so traumatic to see our little ones in pain. We had allergies done for dd when she was about 2yo and they just did pinpricks in the arm and saw which reacted – thank god!

Ashy: Hope you are feeling better?

Ready4: Poor you with the migraines – could stress be bringing them on? I know hormones are powerful things (judging by how I'm feeling now they are suppressed). I have a friend who is going through the pain of watching one of her friends die from cancer. He’s 44 and really close to her husband and it makes me cry just hearing it 2nd hand and I don’t even know him. I would imagine its hard on you too.

Hi to everyone else I’ve missed – am just tidying things up before I leave tomorrow night for a whole 3 weeks and a day – yippee!

Karen


----------



## ready4Family

clare, I also have pcos and AF doesn't even come for me unless I'm on the pill or in a tx cycle.  So know what it's like waiting and waiting.  It's comforting for you though that you'll know when it works for you as you feel so different.  Lots of luck to you.

karen, lots of luck to you for Thrusday.  That must be so hard with the clinic leaving things so up in the air and not booking anything until close to the day. Don't they know people have to make plans or arrangements?  Yeah, it's really heartbreaking seeing him suffer physically and her suffer emotionally.  She is so strong on the outside always talking positively but I'm sure she's breaking on the insdie knowing the reality. They have two young kids...so sad.  It's so hard because there's nothing we can do for them..aside for be there when they need a friend.  When does your DD start school? Up here in Canada, kids go back today.  Must feel great knowing that you're off soon for almost a month.

Well, I've been on here for an hour now.  GuessI should actually start some work.


----------



## karen

The children here went back yesterday but often they start the new starts a week later so DD is starting on Monday. Got very emotional at nursery this morning (tomorrow is her last day) as they had a notice on the wall saying "this month we say goodbye to our old friends katie, Max, etc etc " gosh I'm welling up just writing it. DH went to pick her up yesterday as I was away and teh ursery teacher said we should ask her to bbsit anytime as she is such a lovely child and she will miss her - omg more tears!

Will call them again tomorrow if I don't hear from them it is really hard just waiting. IVF is hard enough for someone who likes things organised in advance - its killing me waiting to hear and financially its a big gain if we can do it sat as health insurance will cover it but if its friday I need to find the funds.

We had planned to take DD to legoland on friday. Both her and I have annual passes and love it (courtesy of tesco clubcard for those in the uk) but we've got a ticket for DH to come as well as its the last time we'll be able to go while everyone else is at school!


----------



## Edna

Evening everyone,

Well what a day. I usually don't work Tuesdays but was sent on a course so had to go into London. Not much fun with the tube strike on. Oh well still managed to get back in time for Evelyn's bath tonight.

*Karen*, I'm not surprised that you got emotional I would too. All credit to you and your DH for raising such a lovely girl who has done so well at nursery. I hope you get a call back from your clinic soon, so you can get your hysteroscopy sorted. It must be so frustrating waiting for the call.

*Ready4*, it must be very hard for your friends as you say. I'm glad they can be so positive it takes great courage to do that. I hope they have lots more time together. Hope that the book helps you and that those horrible migraines go away.

*Claire*, go your DD go! Its fab when they start pulling themselves up but can be scary and its certainly MUCH harder work.

*Ashy*, oh poor you. All those hormones must be messing up your body. I haven't ever taken Provera so don't have any relevant experience but if I were you I would talking to my doctor as you certainly sound uncomfortable.

Anyway I'd better leave this here. Catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## alison123

Hi Eveyone, 

I have my first STIMS scan on Friday - started on Monday - trying a lower dose this time round so could take a bit longer for hoping for EC around the 18th. 

Like a lot of you, I am more relaxed this time, although I also know whats in store with the wait and cant help but thinking I cant be lucky twice!! I am trying to just go about my normal day and apart from injection time totally forget about it!!

Its great to read what everyone is up to, I wish you all the luck in the world. 

S


----------



## karen

All very quiet on here today....!

My last hour of work (hence my silence I've actually been working!) but now very glad its over and am going to have to go through the trauma of picking dd up from nursery for the last time. I know they have had a party for her and she has been full of the fact she's leaving and totally unaffected but if she cries I'll have no chance of remaining dry eyed!

Anyway good news is that I got so stressed waiting that I called the clinic and was told the hyst appt lady was away but should be ok to have hyst on sat if bloods are ok tomorrow. So now Im booked in for hyst on sat and I need down reg scan and bloods tomorrow and to pick up stimm drugs. On sat I need to have blood test at ARGC and then go to wellington for hyst and then ARGC will call in afternoon with instructions on dosage of stimm drugs after they "have consulted with mr T" which is an interesting concept as Mr T will be in operating theatre with me at wellington!!! 5 years ago I believe he did sign off everything now I think its PR (or maybe Im too much of a cynic!).


Sally I saw your post about morning v night I will ask tomorrow at my injection teaching session what they think. I took stimms at night and Dreg in the morning last time. Why did you change to stimms in the morning?

Better go now as 11 mins to set out of office and phone away message - yeah!!  

Hope everyone is back tomorrow?!

Karen


----------



## ready4Family

morning all,

karen, don't blame you at all for being emotional.  Our little ones are growing up and situations change and it's so hard.  Just happens so fast. Have you gotten a date yet for your hysteroscopy?  Legoland sounds like great fun.  Enjoy your family day.

Edna, didn't realize your transporation is on strike over there. That must be horrible.  Hate when they do tha and put everyone out so much.  

sallyo, good luck wtih Friday's scan. It's always exciting (and nerve racking) to see how things are doing.  Let us know how it goes.

Last night was talking with MIL.  She keeps asking how my father's girlfriend's daughter and new baby are doing.  Had to tell her that I stopped asking my dad so much (asked originally all the time out of politeness) because it hurts to hear so much about newborns at the moment.  Explained that if I knew her better then I'd be more attuned (and care!) but considering I see this person once a year, I don't need to hear about her baby every day when we're going through having issues having another one.  Well, i didn't use those words, but that was the message.  She seemed to understand and took my feelings into consideration.

Hope all is well.


----------



## ready4Family

karen, missed your post (we were posting the same time).  Hope your pick up goes ok today..know it'll be emotional. Sounds like you have a busy few days but am glad you got everything straightened out.  Exciting that you'll be starting your stimming.  Good luck on Saturday.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## PaulaB

Hi all, Just wanted to let you know i got 12 eggs today at ec. Hoping some fertlize and dreading the call tomorrow. In a lot of pain but glad this bit is over. Will catch up with everyone properly soon. Px Aweeze could you update me on list. Ta xx


----------



## leanne marie

Good luck for tomorrow paula


----------



## ready4Family

Paula, great news on EC!  Wishing you all the best for fertilizing and the transfer.  Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?  Sorry about the soreness...each day should get less and less.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls.

Sorry I havent posted in a while!  anyway we had our planning appointment tuesday and all is ready to go as soon as AF arrives! well Ive got to wait aprox 18 days after AF untill I can down reg, but atleast Ive an idea when I'll be starting   I could of started Down reg yesterday! but the clinic had alot of bookings.  Ive got a little holiday in a few weeks so that'll pass time and hopefully if it works out I'll be down reg a few days after when I come back.  

Anyway that was just a little update from me 

Hope everyone is ok.

Love vicks xXx


----------



## karen

HI all,

Ready4: Well done on talking to MIL - its sounds like you put it well and good that she understands.

Paula: 12 eggs is good, let us know how they fare. Are you doing icsi or ivf?

Edna: Any more news on the neighbours or the results of the allergy tests?

We had our emotional farewell at nursery. It was as bad as I suspected, made worse that my friend (whose daughter leaves on tues) was picking up at the same time and she burst into tears because I was. I'm so emotional at the moment I'm guessing its the drugs and the treatment at the same time as fairly major life changes.

Went into clinic this am and lilning not as thin as they need so need to carry on d reg for a few more days which fits in with hyst on sat and hopefully stims sat night. I have no drugs though as I'd been there nearly 2 hours waiting for the scan - dh was at home looking after dd and waiting to go into work and the parking meter was about to run out and the clinic was packed and they said I'd have to wait 10-15 mins for a nurse and then 20 mins to teach me about the drugs - so I left!!! I was about to burst into tears (why??!) and felt I couldn't hold it together so they agreed I'll go back sat and pick up drugs when I have bloods before hyst!

While I was twidling my thumbs, DH took DD to GP as she has the most gruesome sores around her knees. The top of the knee from falling over and behind the knee from excema - turns out they are all infected so we now have antibiotic cream - it spread quickly though as they were fine on monday but yesterday went really bad.

Feel much calmer now and glad I'm not at work on top of everything else!

Hope you are all well

Karen


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

QueenVic, nice to see you again.  It's nice to have a timeframe in mind so now the countdown begins.  HOpe you enjoy your holidays and the time passes quickly.

karen, you're got an emotional situation to begin wtih plus fertility meds on top of it.  The mixture almost guarantees tears.  Hope you're ok.  Just think of all the experiences she's yet to have in her new classroom with new friends, etc.  Sounds like things are working out in regards to your hysteroscopy.  Can't believe you had to wait 2 hours for a scan!  Poor you.  At lesat you have to go back anyways so you can get your meds then.  Sorry about your daughter's ecema.  Good you got it checked out and it will be taken care of.  Hope she's not too uncomfortable.  Wishing you lots of luck for Saturday.

Just emailed my boss saying that awhile back I had mentioned that I'll need to take 3-5 vacation days Sept.  Told him I still don't know exact dates but it'll probably starting be next friday or the following week.  Just wanted to give him the heads up so when I email on Monday, it will be more than a couple days beforehand.  It's so awkward not knowing the dates until just before.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi ladies, 

Well its exactly 2hours and 40mins until i do my first stimms jab, and i cant believe that i am getting excited about jabbing myself with a needle   I am getting nervous now about ec and et, i have never had any problems in the past but i am just comvinced that something will go wrong this time round, i think i am just trying to protect myself from a big fall, but i dont think it will work!!!!!!  I am so worried about this time not working coz we can only afford one more go and i will do nothing but worry next time knowing that it will be my last attempt 

why is life so unfair


----------



## Minkey

Just popping in to say hello, hope you are all OK.  Still suffering so this won't be long.  Agatha started pre-school this week & she loved it which is fab.  

Can't read back, but thinking of you all,

Minkey xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

*Minkey*, you must be relivied that Agatha enjoyed her preschool. So sorry you're still feeling ill. Hope it gets better soon.

*Leanne*,    positive thoughts only. I know its so hard and the financial pressures make it even tougher but it doesn't help to focus on the negative. Really hope that your first stimm jab went well.

*Ready4*, its so hard not knowing the dates or being able to plan. Not being in control of my life is one of the things I find hard about transfer. Glad your MIL took the hint. Hopefully you won't have to deal with more baby talk.

*Karen*, the neighbours have been charged with the murders and assisting but released on bail...No results on the tests to be honest I don't think we'll get the results until our next appointment at the allergy clinic which looks like it will be the end of November. Moving on from nursery is a huge milestone for your daughter so its going to be very emotional for everyone. I believe that its very important to have these occasions but it can be hard. So sorry you had such a bad visit to your clinic. I've heard that ARGC are very busy and you can wait a long time but it doesn't help you when you're sitting there. Hoping that the cream sorts out your DDs Eczema which sounds horrible.

*Queenvic*, hi nice to have you back on the thread. Hope AF shows up soon so you can get started.

*Paula*, 12 eggs is brilliant. Hoping you've had good news on fertilisation today.

*Sally*, best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Keep positive, you can be lucky twice as other H4AM ladies have proved.

Anyway better leave this here. Catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, don't blame you for being excited for your first jab.  I'm sure it's not the needle in itself that you're happy for, but what it symbolizes and you're on your way.  I'm the same and protect myself from from dissappointment.  Can feel your pain knowing it's probably your last attempt.  Not sure when we'll stop but with this beign our 4th...may not be too far.  Sending you lots of positive vibes you'll get a bfp!

Minkey, hope it's at least getting better for you?  Great news on Agatha.  So many changes for you.

Edna, it is hard not knowing.  I feel like I"m being so irresponsible with work giving them last minute notice.  I also kind of told them I'm taking vacation rather than asking.  HOw are things with you and your family?

Trish, are you feeling any better?

I'm getting really stressed at work now...NOT a good thing since our FET will probably be late next week.  My stomach is actually in knots and really tense.  (I'm taking over for someone who is away for 5 weeks...and am getting all these questions and assignements and have NO idea...even am getting production issues to look at...Yikes).  I'm deciding how many days to take of this time (3-5 days) but now i"m leaning towards 5. DOn't want to be returningn back to the stress too early.  Eiteh way though, I'll get it the last week of the 2WW.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Ready - Hi hun, thanks for asking after me. Im feeling a fraction better, went to the docs to get some anti-sickness tablets and I only took one as it made me feel sooooooooooo tired and I couldnt keep my eyes open, so Im not taking anymore of those again. I am eating more regularly now (about every 4 hours) which keeps the sickness to a minimum. I have my bottles of Gaviscon too. Wow! Not long to go until your ET. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for that and helping you get through the 2ww. 

Minkey - Hi hun. Sorry to hear you're still poorly. I have just bought some infusion tea: ginger and Lemon and Ginger, Orange & Honey. I will give them a try and let you know if they help. Perhaps you've tried some already, but my doctor recommended the Ginger and Lemon by Twinnings. Wonderful to hear that Agatha loves her pre-school. What a relief for you.

I have my 8 week scan on Tuesday but DP and I arent happy about having twins. I know its sounds awful but its not what we wanted and I feel so dreadful for thinking like this. I wouldnt want anything to happen to either of them, but I wish I only had a singleton, to be honest, and DP and I arent getting on at the moment as its causing huge arguments, re money, lack of room in the house, my disregard for the power of fertility blah blah blah. I obviously cant go out to work now and its putting alot of strain on the relationship. Looks like Im going to my scan on my own on Tuesday!

I'm so sorry for the moan. I rang the clinic and the nurses told me its normal to feel like this, Im not the only woman to feel unwanting of twins, especially as we have a child already. She says to take some time to get used to the idea and perhaps talk to the fertility counsellor. I honestly thought that as Id had no luck with 2 embryos, then Id have 3 transferred and it could possibly bring us one baby, but not 3, and then 2. 

Ready how did you feel when it happened to you with all 3? What were your thoughts and anxieties?

Any help, advice, kicks up the   would be greatly received. 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Yah, it's Friday.  With tx, I feel like I'm just wishing time away...which is not a good thing with Evan.  Don't want his childhood flashing by us.

Trish, can totally understand your feelings about having two...especially with a little one already.  It doesn't sound awful as can see the extra financial stain plus just looking after them.  I'm so sorry to hear that you and dh are fighting.  It's the extra stress and worry.  My dh and I tend to fight during tx (esp at a negative when we need each other the most, but it's because we have such different opinions/attitudes on things). When we were pregnant with 3, my doctor talked about reduction to twins (with 3 it would have been unlikely that they all would have been healthy..plus I'm a pretty small person).  So we had to get our head around removing one.  Even with 2 we were very scared, so i know how you feel.  (We were in a condo at the time so we knew we'd eventually be moving anyways).  My biggest fear was being able to look after 2 who were the same age but different schedules.  Is that one of your fears?  And don't worry about moaning..please, we're all here to listen and talk.  I think there's a twin board here so some of the ladies there may be able to help with your worries.  Good luck on Tues.  Hope by then things are better with you and dh and he'll come with.  It must make the situation harder for you when dh and you aren't on the same page.  Hugs to you.  PS - Glad to hear you're feeling better and able to manage the morning sickness.  That must have been rough with the tablet that made you sleep.  PPS - I could definitely use your pep talks during the 2WW.  

Our scan is tomorrow and we should also get a confirmed date (unless she has me come back once more to check the lining again).  Estimate that ET will be next Friday or the weekend based on past timings.  Am nervous for our appt since i'm going to ask about the immune testing and as mentioend, I'm pretty sure she doesn't follow it or she would have suggested it already.  I'm really sensitive and hope she doesn't think that I'm doubting her as a doctor as I dont' want her to think badly of me, but of course I also want to ensure that every avenue is tested and we're not missing something.  I'd hate to go through more tx with there being no chance of them working..especailly when there may be a simple solution.  Luckily tomorrow's appt is on a Saturday so dh (and Evan) can come with this time.  On weekdays I go alone.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## becca

evening all...just nipped in to say hi !!

only read a few posts so i do apologise now !!

hey Trish....don't be so daft about not wanting twins......when i had 2 embryos put in in may i was s****ing myself it would result in more than one......in a ideal world I'd like 2 i have my wonderful son and would give my right arm for a brother or sister for him.....you will get use to it hunnie just take time, you still have ages yet.....as for your DH giving you a hard time...he must have known you had 3 put back and knew the consequences.....when we had a our neg all me and DH do was fight....like i said it will get better......

hey r4f how you doing hunnie xx

no news on me ....just waiting for AF then will call to arrange tmt plan....sods law though DH has a weekender booked around EC...so may have to postpone till next AF....just waiting to see when this one turns up first so i can calcalate dates.

hope everyone is ok 

becca xx


----------



## lea24

hello 

i have two children tori - 6 years old and willow - 2 years old.
Hopeing for another clomid miracle soon   i've booked to see my gp in a few weeks to ask if i can go on clomid again as i have been ttc for 6 months now with no ovulation yet 

Amy x


----------



## Julz

Hello Ladies,

I sort of abandoned you all a few months ago (seems like years) just before I gave birth to my twins.  Well I've so far survived the first 3 months with twins and a 2 year old and although the first weeks were pretty tough life is pretty good now.  Both twins are sleeping all night and only one has a dream feed now.

I really just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck to you all whether you are cycling, waiting to test or in betweenie and say it really is worth going through it all again.....and to be honest I would love another child but it would have to be conceived naturally this time (I wish) as we've decided not to keep our frosties.....although it does sadden me as I feel that they are my babies.

Take care everyone.
Julie


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well. Thank god its Friday. Mums down for the weekend and the forecast is good so we should have fun.

*Amy*, welcome to H4AM. Hope you get to see your GP soon and get your Clomid perscription.

*Becca*, hi lovely to hear from you. Hope AF shows up very quickly so you can get your transfer booked. (I'm also waiting for AF to turn up for our next step).

*Ready4*, best of luck for tomorrows appointment. Hope the scan goes well. As for questioning your doctor I think most doctors appreciate (or should appreciate) a knowledgeable patient and you are right to question anything you want to do with transfer. Try not to stress over work (easy to say I know). Its important but family must come first.

*Trish*, twins are a big thing and a huge shock and so its going to take time for you and your DH to get used to the idea. One of my mums group friends has twins and I've seen her find it hard. However it does get easier as they get older and the compensation is that now they are starting to entertain each other. As for cost there are lots of short cuts particularly if you don't mind using nearly new things (Evelyn's nursery wardrobe is sourced entirely from the NCT Nearly New Sales). Take care of yourselves.

*Julie*, glad to hear that all is going so well with your twins. I can understand how sad it is to say goodbye to your frosties, I know I'd find it hard too. Thanks for your good wishes.

Right better leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your posts. 

Becca - Hi hun. I didnt tell DH that I was having 3 put in.  He wasnt able to come with me to the transfer and the embryologist only mentioned it to me on the phone that morning, so I made the decision myself (stupidly). I thought that as neither embryo (2) implanted back in May, then 3 embryos might produce one implant this time. Wrong!  Even if I had only had 2 transferred, they would have both implanted (as all 3 did anyway), but I lost a little one last week, so I might have only had one onboard now, which we would have been much happier about. But I might not have lost one and still had twins after 2 were transferred. Anyway, its done now. Im just scared I wont cope and it'll all be too much. I'm scared how my son will cope, wondering will he feel happy about the new arrival(s) or insanely jealous and change from being his lovely little self. Will I be able to give him love and attention like before or will I be up to my armpits in nappies and sick. 

Edna - Hi hun. No I dont mind using nearly new stuff. Preparing for Joshua I bought everything second hand on Ebay, pretty much. All beautiful and clean stuff, so no problems on that front. I enjoy looking for a great bargain.

Ready - Hi hun. I did start posting on the twin bump thread but I just didnt feel happy about being there, so I pulled away from it. That was when I realised I wasnt happy about the twin situation. I'll just wait and see how things are at the scan on Tuesday and then we can give it some more thought again. 

Thanks again. Moan over. 

Trish


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone remember me  

Its been so long since i have posted here and i see alot more newbies HFAM and a few  too 

 to all you girls

I have been to see my cons yesterday so will pop on tomorrow and fill you all in.

Love Martine xx


----------



## ready4Family

Amy, welcome.  Wishing you all the best with your attempt with clomid.

Julz, congrats on your twins. They are just georgous.  Wonderful that they're sleeping now and you're managing well.

Edna, thanks for the good luck wishes and the comforting thoughts that drs want us to be knowlegeable.  Glad you'll have nice weather over there.  Any plans?

Trish, I think even if you were having 1, you'd still worry with how your DS will cope.  It's something every first born must go through when siblings come along.  So sorry you're feeling so stressed about it and are not finding the twin board help at the moment.  I often think if we had not implanted 3 would we have even had Evan?  Maybe he was that 3rd embryo.  We just never know.  It will be harder with twins, but just think that that really hard time is only temporary as they'll get older and more independent.  And you'll be blessed with 3 amazing kids.  Totally understand your fears though.  Maybe Julz can answer some of your fears or give you tips?

Martine, hope all is well with you.  Look forward to hearing your update when you get a chance.

Gonna go and write down my questions for tomorrow's appt.  It's funny...we've been through many cycles but yet, I still seem to come in with a long list of questions at every appt (and I have to write them down or I forget!)


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

*Ready4*, we're just planning a quiet weekend so Grandma and Evelyn can catch up with each other. Will probably involve a trip to the park and romping around the garden so it will be nice if its doesn't rain. Hope everything went well with your appointment. I have my transfer notebook with lists of questions and instructions from the clinic. I find it very useful to have it written down so I don't get confused or forget anything.

*Trish*, I've been thinking about you and where you might be able to get more support / an opportunity to discuss your feelings. Have you looked at the TAMBA website? There might be some useful support from the mums on there http://www.tamba.org.uk/home.php. I'm sure others have felt / feel the way you do. Also would it be useful to you and your DH to talk it through with an independent counsellor? As for your son having a sibling will change him and he might find it hard initially, but if hes like all my friends children in the long run it will be a good change. Those with younger siblings are all more caring and responsible than the onlys.

*Martine*, of course we remember you lovely to see you back. Do give us an update on whats going on with you.

I'm feeling a bit sad. Yesterday we went to see my ante natal friend who has just had her second. The little girl was gorgeous and I had a lovely cuddle but it just made me feel even more broody. Then another one of our group announced her happy news. IF is a miserable business when you can't enjoy other peoples happiness without a bit of jealousy.

Oh well I hear a small girl stirring so had better leave this here.

Speak soon.

lol

Edna

/links


----------



## leanne marie

Hi everyone,

Edna  Its so hard seeing other peoples new arrivals and hearing other peoples good news, but we will all get there in the end 

My injections are going ok so far apart from last night i had to hide from my dd coz she wanted to do it for me   I am going for a scan on monday so hopfully my follies have started growing!!  I have been trying to work out roughly when ec and et will be so i can let my mum know when i will be needing her, she is going to come over every day after et just to do abit of tidying up for me which will be great!!

Anyway i had better go ,take care everyone
leannexx


----------



## karen

HI girls,

Just popped up but will catch up tomorrow as just had hyst and feeling feeling grotty from the anethestic. Still not started stimms - got drugs but clinic called this pm to say they wanted me in again tomorrow for another scan. Don't understand and of course worried as this morning when I picked up the drugs they said I'd be starting tonight. Hope to know more tomorrow.

Mum down to bbsit today so planning to take advantage and will take her in tomorrow while DH looks after DD and we're going to go for a browse down marlyebone high st. Bliss.

Catch up tomorrow - hugs to all

Karen
x


----------



## becca

EVENING EVERYONE !!

Trish hunnie i have been thinking about you loads today, look you have got ages to come to terms with the twins and you know what.............. you will cope us woman somehow get into routines, don't put yourself down........hey us gals can multi task !  maybe have certain times of the day where you have one to one with your D's whilst DH looks after the twins and vice versa................... as for finances you will get buy !!!! please dont beat yourself up hunnie....hope you and DH are ok xx 

edna-hope your ok.....i seem to be hearing everyone getting preggie now adays...it will be us soon  

Karen- hey hope your feeling ok and good luck for tomorrow xx

Leanne- bless your dd wanting to do your injections , good luck for Monday xx

r4f- hows you hunnie 

martine- hello hunnie keep us posted on how your appointment goes!!

Julie- hope the twins and your D's are all doing well ....... and of course you xx


phew think i have mentioned everyone , if i haven't i do apologise now !!

night night xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

Edna, your weekend sounds lovely.  It's even the simple things that are so precious.  Hope it was sunny for you.  Great idea about the notebook.  I'm so sorry you're feeling down.  It's really hard seeing others with babies when it's something that we want so badly and it doesn't come easy.  Just think...sometime in the future, these friends will be holding your little one.

Leanne, sounds like you have a cute little helper, but good idea to keep that one to yourself.  Am glad that you're managing yourself with the injectsion. Great that your mom will be able to help out.  Is your daughter at home or at school?  Good luck on Monday.  Let us know how it goes.

karen, hope the hysterscopy wasn't too bad for you and the anethestic wears off for you soon.  Did they give you any results?  Good luck tomorrow.  I'm sure you're anxious to get started.  

becca, i'm doing ok thanks.  How about you?  Hanging in there?

Had our scan today and it went ok.  I'm a bit worried though as my doctor said that my lining isn't where she expected it (and even scanned me again to make sure the technicians did it right). I came on a different day from the normal though (a few days earlier) so not sure if that's throwing her off?  But I did let her know that I've been on the meds for 1 week.  Anyways, I'm to go back Wed for another scan.  Today I also asked questions about the immune testing.  She said that the tests are inconclusive, but since I have other immune issues she has no problem putting me on the meds.  So that's a bit of a relief.  Had a nice rest of the day as we stayed downtown, met my dad for lunch and walked around.

Oh..forgot to mention that when we went to the clinic, I was signing my name on the sheet and someone came up and gave me a hug from behind.  Said so nice to see me, but was so sorry it didn't work.  It was the nurse from the ivf/fet lab.  It was so nice of her (dh and i really like her), but how sad when those nurses remember you.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Ashy

Just a quick one from me.  Sorry no personals.

Still no af!  10 days after provera.  Got to go back on Monday for a prescription for Northisteron, which I believe is the same thing?  So hopefully this will work.  If not I'm not sure what will happpen.  I can even come on now!  Feel really upset that the Provera didn't work as this is only the first step!  I have said that although I would love another child we are very lucky to have two lovely healthy children so I don't think I will go down the IVF/ICSI route.

Better go, sorry for the "down" post.  

Will try to get back on again soon when I'm feeling more positive.

Ashy


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hello all hope everyone is well, 
I'm a bit mixed up at the mo, after deciding to try for number 2, I recived a letter for a job interview yesterday, which yeah I'm happy about as its a lot closer to home for me than the 45 mins to my current job but also means would prob have to stop TTC for a bit and feel sad about that, thinking maybe we will miss the one chance we get. I would have to work there for a while to get maternity benifits from them.  On the other hand I've not had an AF since coming off the pill which I took for a few months, don't think in the slightest I'm pregnant as as I said before I felt so different last time and I don't now. Well guess I go to the interview maybe testing just before if still nothing (interview in 2 weeks) and see what happens I may not get a job.

Sorry for the me post hope everyone is having a good weekend will really try to do personals soon


----------



## becca

r4f- hey hunnie good luck with the next scan......and how touching the nurse remembering you...thats really nice as sometimes you feel like a number with the clinics.


clare- good luck with the interview........i thought you only had to be in the company a few weeks to get full maternaty pay hunnie...i'd look into that.

ashy- hope the new meds help you hunnie 
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i thought it was about 6 months which I know in the grand scheme of things isn't that long.  If I was to get it I would be working for the council and they normally do a good package, currently work for NHS and done well from them while on mat leave


----------



## Edna

Hello everyone,

Hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Grandma and Evelyn have been having a great time. DH and I were running errands today and came back to find some lovely pictures painted for us. DD was covered in paint and tired but had obviously enjoyed herself.

*Clare*, I'm sure you get fed up with people saying that you're young and have time but I think you do. 6 months isn't long in ttc terms and if its a good job with a good package which you want you need to go for it.

*Becca*, your are right PMA is the only way to go. I'm really pleased for my friends and love cuddling babies so I need to look at it as more babies for me to cuddle. How are you doing? Any sign of AF yet?

*Ashy*, poor you , waiting can be one of the hardest parts and the drugs can't be helping. I'm not the best at smilies but heres an AF dance just for you...

                 

*Ready4*, your clinic sound lovely, how nice that the nurse remembered you. I'm sure that the scan results are just because you came in early. Everything should be sorted out by Wednesday so fingers crossed. Great that your doctor responded so well to your immune questions and has agreed to perscribe something to help.

*Karen*, so sorry you're feeling so rough after your hysterscopy and anaesthetic. Not surprising though its very invasive. Hope todays scan goes well. ARGC are famously picky and want everything to be just right before they let you start so I'm sure this is just whats happening and you'll be able to start soon. Enjoy your window shopping.

*Leanne*, ahh bless DD for wanting to help, I'm sure its the sort of "helping" that Evelyn does which requires twice the effort and input from you. Best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Grow follies grow   .

Right better get some food before Evelyn wakes up.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie to say hi to Becca.   How sweet of you to be thinking of me.  Unfortunately DH is hardly around otherwise I dont think I would be stressing so much. Its pretty much all down to me again and it was that way with my son too.

I am feeling really rotten at the moment, with the nausea all day and the headaches etc etc and so perhaps when that all clears up, I can start to cheer up a bit and think differently. I have my scan on Tuesday so I can have a chat with the nurses then.

Ready - thanks hun.  Hi to Ashy, Leanne, Karen, Clare, Minkey and anyone else Ive missed.  Edna, hi hun, and thanks for the info and website. I shall check it out. 

Off for a kip. Catch up again soon. 

Trish


----------



## karen

HI Girls,

Hope you are all enjoying the nice weather (no idea what weather is like where you are r4f - is it nice?).

Just catching up on last few days

Trish: I feel for you. Rest assured you aren't the only one in the OMG its twins situation. My friends sil put 4 back (she is american) and 2 took and she was stunned and devastated. It took along time for her to come round to the idea but I guess she became ok with it about 20 weeks. Same with someone who lives near same friend and put 3 back and got 2 - she already has an 8yo and panicked for a number of weeks. Interesting with both of them, was the panic lasted while the sickness and tiredness did. Once they'd got over the worst bit physically they embraced the idea. You've had it really tough so it must be impossible for you to think about having tiwns while you are so ill but as someone else says, once you are feeling better in yourself you will have the strength to take it on. Just think if its a boy and a girl, that would be so lovely!

Edna: Here's hoping AF comes soon. Havent mastered smiley faces yet so dances are totally beyond me!

Ready4: Good news about the immune meds. That must be a weight off your mind - no? Its good that she took on board your concerns and its one more step towards the BFP. Lets hope your lining is better on wed. I was given viagra when I had a thin lining (brings blood to that area!)

Clare: I'd go for the interview and see how you feel about the job afterwards. If it reduces stress on you in any way then it could only help whilst ttc. I think you are entitled to Maternity allowance straight away but not the full mat pay. There is a website called something like tiger.gov.uk which I used when pg (so may not exist) which tells you all your rights.

Leanne: This is my last attempt too - I find tx really hard financially and emotionally and so we agreed to give it only one more go. I dread to think how hard I'll find a bfp but I couldn't go through it all again.

We spent the day waiting around again. DD cream helping the sores she had but she was coming out in others. Everywhere she got a nick or eczema it was coming up in big sore so DH took her to walk in NHS centre this am and waited all morning while I waited all morning at the ARGC. DD has bad imetigo which is apparently a contagious skin disease (which GP didn't catch but I suspected this morning hence trip to medical centre on sunday). Now on oral and topical antibiotics and its first day at school tomorrow! Dr said should be ok as its only 2 hours and not on hands or face yet and it should be clear by tuesay! 

Hyst went ok yesterday. Suspect polyp was nothing and got call from ARGC to go in for scan at 10h30 today - after an hour and half wait was scanned to be told that all was fine they just wanted to checked and I take my first gonal f injection tonight! Yeah!

I did take mum down Marylebone high st for lunch as she had to drive me in (no driving 24 hrs after general) and sit with me for 1.5 hours. I bought DD some princess flip flops from monsoon (cheapest thing on m high st!)

Off to cream daughter now!

Back in for bloods tomorrow

Karen
x
Feeling better today - even though sat in clinic for 1.5 hours waiting for appt this morning!

/links


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi everyone

I don't get chance to come on here very often so I'm sorry for only really writing 'me' posts.

I've been doing my stims for a week now and have to go for my first scan tomorrow.   Dreading it because I'm sure it's going to be all or nothing, if there aren't any follicles or they're not big enough they won't be able to increase my dose as I'm already on the maximum (high fsh).  So all I can think is that they'll sit me down and say 'great we're all set for ec on wednesday' or ' not worked, nothing else we can do for you'.  I'll just be glad when I know, this is what I hated most last time, the complete lack of control and all the waiting!

Sorry for the moan, I have read all your messages though and wish everyone the best of luck and big hugs if you're having a tough time. 

Hannah xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evenign girls,

Was expecting Sunday to be a slow day but looks like there are lots of posts to catch up on.

Ashy, did you ever go to your clinic for a scan when you had the spotting?  Maybe your lining was thin enough to continue.  Am hoping the next med helps and you can go on your way. I know each back step is upsetting, but don't give up yet.  

clare, it's so tough when we have to decide between such important life changing things.  It would be nice to see into the future with each decision woulnd't it?  Only you and dh can decide what's best for you.  Wishing you all the best in whatever you decide.  As becca metnioned, maybe you should double check the mat leave rules.  Even if you got pregnant today, you'd still be working for 8 months or so.  Keep us updated.

becca, thanks for the good luck wishes. You are so right in often feeling like a number that it did mean a lot with the nurse.  During our last ivf I had a technician that did a bad scan.  Thus, when the doctor called in an advanced technician (who knows me by name) to redo it.  Right after that, I left and and sat in a chair right outside the office and the SAME technician called me by name but asked if I was waiting for a scan.  Needless to say, she did look like she was embarassed when I said that you just scanned me in the room.  Anyways..proves your poitn that you really are just a nunber in most cases (and that's even knowing my name).  Hope things are good with you.

Edna, sounds like Evelyn had such a great time with her grandmother, and good for you and dh getting things done and spending some time together.  Thanks for the confidence that Wed things should be ok.  Hope so.  Yes, I'm relieved that she'll precribe the immune meds and that there's no harm in doing so.

Trish, ah hun, everytime I see you've posted I"m hoping you'll say the nausea has passed (poor you and Minkey..you both have it rough).  I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday and hope things get better for you.  Let us know how your scan goes.  Do hope dh changes his mind and comes with you.  We're all here for you whenever you need us.

karen, yesterday was a perfect day..no humidty but warm.  Today was raining (but we were doing chores so it didn't matter).  Am glad you all had great weather.  I know it's been a rough summer over there.  Yes, do feel better about the immune meds.  Really thought my doctor was going to dismiss it and be irriated that I brought it up, but she was fine.  I'm currently taking estrase to build the lining up so hopefull she'll see a big improvement in the 4 days.  I've heard of a lot of women over here taking the viagra to build the lining.  Your poor daugher with her bad ecaema symptoms.  Hope it clears up for her quickly.  It's so rough seeing them suffer.  Am happy to hear that everythign turned out fine with your hysteroscopy (bet you wish they never did it now).  You must feel great starting the stimming.  Yah!  ARe you doing the injections yourself or does dh do them?

Hannah, good luck tomorrow with your first scan.  I know everyone is different, but with our last ivf we had a slow start and almost had it cancelled due to lack of follies...but the last 4 days they really grew and it was fine.  So even if there are a few, you just never now.  I understand though as it's so hard not to worry as we just want everythign to go just right.  Let us know how it goes.  And moan all you want, that's what we're here for.

Not much new here.  Am really hoping that my daily estrase is helping the lining thicken and all will be fine on Wed.  Am dreading the work week as it's been really stressful as I'm taking over for someone and getting lots of questions and have no idea the answers (and soem from top management.yikes).  I just need to get through this week and then have decided that I will take all of next week off (assuming that ET is on the weekend or Monday).  Gonna go rest up and try and relax.  My stomach is tensing just thinking of work.


----------



## leanne marie

Hello,


R4F: Bethany goes to playschool just one morning a week and she is then at home with me the rest of the time, but my mum will come and help me out as much as possible. I am glad your scan went ok, i know what you mean about the nurses remembering you, when ever i go to our clinic they all know who we are, whilst its nice it is upsetting coz it shows how much time we all spend going to our fertility clincs, hopefully we all wont have to go again soon 

I hope you dont have to of a stressful week at work!!

Ashy: fingers crossed your af comes soon, hope your feeling ok today 


Clare: I am sure you will make the right decision about the job, you could go for an interview anyway then if they offer you the job see how you feel after that, I wish you all the best in what ever you decide to do!

Edna: Sounds like evelyn enjoys herself with her grandma, bless her!

Trish: I hope your feeling ok today 

Karen: Hope your dd's impetigo clears up soon, my dd suffers quite badly with excema she has done since she was about 8months old, touch wood its not to bad at the minute! Glad hyst went ok and that you have been able to start your injections, hope your bloods go ok today!


Hannah, good luck with your scan, hope it goes ok and that you have got some follies growing 


I went for my scan this morning and i have got 17 follies already, they are all quite small so i need a bit longer in the stimms jabs to give them chance to grow, but i am very pleased so far! The clinic are going to phone me later today to let me know wether i have got to go back tomorrow or wednesday!

hope you are all well,
leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

Leanne, great news on your scan!  Sounds like you have many.  With our last ivf, ours had a major growth spurt at the end.  That's such a huge help having your mom around once you have the procedure so she can help with Bethany.  (That's such a pretty name by the way..haven't heard it before).  Good luck with your next scan.


----------



## leanne marie

thanks r4f, bethany is a welsh name, it is fairly common here in the uk!!

My clinc have rang and i am going back on wednesday!


----------



## karen

HIya girls,

Hannah: How did scan go today?

Ready4/ Leanne: It sounds like wednesday will be a busy day! 17 follies is loads Leanne hope you are drinking lots of fluids. Ready4 glad you have decided to take the full week off. If its stressing you then you are better to have the whole week off.

I've just injected second stimms, merional this time instead of gonal f. Clinic just rang and said inject 225 of merional NOW! Give them points for drama at least! I guess its because I showed no response whatsoever to gonal f - I hardly had any last time and have spent a month reminding them but they still put me on it. Ah well I suppose thats the advantage of having daily blood tests (certainly 1.5 hour drive with DD each morning isn't good).

Speaking of which she is at this moment in school! They start half the class in the morning and half afternoon and stagger it over 3 days so only 5 start today and another 5 tomorrow and another 5 on wed (3 weeks later when they go for the day they meet the whole class). Lots of pictures. No tears which was huge suprise after my meltdown at nursery. All other parents left and we had to stay but managed to escape after 30 mins when classroom assistant took her by herself to paint. As she is only there 2 hours, I've had a cup of tea and am now on my way back! Hope she was ok!! (she did look cute in her uniform but the sores are quite disgusting looking!)

Off to pick her up now - still stinging from merional ouch!

x


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, very pretty. Guess it's not too common just here in Canada then.  Good luck on Wed.  Let us know how it goes.

karen, yeah, that's what I figured about the time off as stress will do me no good.  Just have to wait and see when the transfer will fall. Can't belive your clinic didn't listen to you about the gonal f meds.  Am glad that there's something else you can take.  You go to your clinic every day?  That's a lot near the beginning..and poor you with the long drive.  I thought my drive was bad.  So today is the big day with your daughter starting.  Sounds like a great way to get them used to it without throwing them in there.  Sounds like she was happy with her painting  Bet you can't wait to pick her up and hear all about it. Am glad it was easier for you today with the tears.  Hope the stinging goes away.  The injectsion aren't fun, but for a good cause.


----------



## karen

Hi,

All well, big smiles when she came out although she was only alone there for 1 hour and apparently the teacher asked what she would like to do and she said "have a cuddle" so the teacher sat her on her lap - which would have pleased DD who is v tactile and used to being teachers pet!

Yes I have to go in everyday for a blood test between 7h30 and 10am and then they call in the afternoon and give me dosage for that evening and if I require drugs have to go back in. The actual distance is probably only 20 mins if no traffic but just my luck they have major roadworks both ways at the moment taking 3 lanes down to 1, you can imagine the choas! I'm going in tomorrow at 7am to try and avoid some of it and be first in line for bloods.

It is really hard not knowing the timing isn't it? My first cycle I just told my boss when I was triggering that I had to go in for a minor gynae op in 2 days and nothing I could do about it - sorry. At least he got 2 days notice. The other cycles I've taken time off around transfer for which has lightened the stress.

With the first day of school over and no work I can now say I'm a much happier person!  

Hope everyone else is ok. DH just dragged me to B&Q to look at kitchen sinks. With a stinging tum and v tired (DD up twice last night) I agreed to anything!

xx


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone,

I hope you're all OK this evening.

*Trish*, best of luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope everything is OK with you all.

*Karen*, glad your DD is settling into School its a big transition. Sounds like her teacher is nice. Hope she gets better soon Glad you're now onto stimming. Your journey to the clinic sounds very stressfull and I don't envy you that at all. Hope leaving earlier means you get to avoid it tomorrow. Hope the sinks were worth the trip.

*Ready4*, hope your week goes well. It sounds like you've got a lot to cope with. As Karen says I think its a good plan to take the whole week off and relax as much as possible.

*Leanne*, wow 17 follies is great news. I'm sure they'll all develop nicely for your scan on Wednesday. Grow follies grow.

*Hannah*, not surprised you're so nervous as its all or nothing and little you can do to influence it. Hope the scan went well today and you can move on to the next stage.

Oh well better leave this here.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Ashy

Hi everyone

Sorry for no personals, I can't keep up!  But good luck to everyone cycling atm.

Trish good luck for the scan tomorrow.

I've been back for the Northisterone and the Clomid nurse was confident I'd get af after I finish the course - 10 days worth of tablets!

At least I've got something to focus on for now!

Will try to catch up where everyone is up to but I've got about 6 hours work to do this week at home so I'll be busy!

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

karen, sounds like things went lovely with your DDs first day for school.  Am happy she has a warm teacher who let her cuddle in her lap.  So cute!  Wow, you're clinic really monitors you.  That's good though as I bet it's comforting.  I tend to like clinic visits too since it feels like you're getting somewhere and you know how things are going.  It's the wait inbetween that's hard.  That's such a shame though for the construction.  It really impacts your drive.  It's a great thing that you're not working now as you won't have stress from that side. 

Edna, thanks for the wishes. I swear, it's you gals that keep me going.  Hope things are good with you.

Ashy, good news that the nurse is confident that your new med will bring AF.  I'm sure you're anxious to get going.  Keep us updated.

Trish, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes...and how you're doing.  You are in my thoughts. 

Nothing new to report. Just wish it was Wed already so I could have my scan and see if my lining is doing any better.  I usually work from home Wednesdays but changed it to tomorrow since I'll be out and about anyways with the appt.  Do a lot of driving on those days as I live north of the city, our clinic is downtown and I work west of the city. Doesn't bother me though as it's all worth it and as mentioned to karen, I like it when I have an appt.

Have a good evening everyone (guess it's the middle of the night for you all over there).


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Could i possibly join you?  my DD is 7.5 months old now and we have decided to go back to TX again to see if we can give her a wee brother or sister, we wont be doing the TX till the new year i think but will be TTC naturally til then, dont know if that will do much good though but we'll try anyway, i am so broody and i feel a bit guilty about wanting another miracle when i already have one.


xDebsx


----------



## leanne marie

Welcome debs, congratulations on your dd, she is a cutie! Good luck with your tx, I also felt guilty about wanting another, but we are all in the same boat here, and we all deserve another little miracle.

leannex


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Debs*, welcome to H4AM. Your DD is lovely you must be very proud of her. Don't feel guilty about wanting another as Leanne says we all do.

*Leanne*, hope all is going well with you.

*Ready4*, roll on Wednesday. I have mixed feelings about clinic visits and am always nervous beforehand. But as you say at least it means you are progressing. Hope all goes well tomorrow.

*Ashy*, its sounds like this cycle is never ending. Hope the latest course does the trick and AF arrives as promised.

Right better grab some lunch before Evelyn wakes up.

Catch up with you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Debs, welcome.  Of courseyou can join.  It seems like everyone that joins here talks about feeling guilty.  We completely understand the feeling, but there's no reason to feel guilty.  We just love our miracles so much and there's nothing like wanting another and making them a brother or sister.  As others have said to me, those that conceive without issues never have guilt feelings for wanting another, so why should we?  It's wonderful that you're ready to think about an no harm trying natrually first.  You just never know.  

Edna, I completely know how you feel as I also have the nerves at clinic visits.  You just want everything to be on track and ok, and are hoping you walk out of there more reassured.


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi everyone

Thank you for all the lovely messages the scan went fine yesterday, only 5 follies which isn't many, but when the nurse checked my notes I only had 6 last time when we got Claudia so that reassured me.  Got to keep on with the jabs and have another scan on Wednesday.  I feel a lot more positive now.

R4F, hope your weeks not too stressful and you get the news you want tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Hi Debs, welcome to the thread, I think everyone feels the guilty thing, but there's no reason why we should and it's a credit to your gorgeous little girl that she makes you want another.  It's certainly worth a go ttc naturally, you've nothing to lose so good luck!

Karen, you're dd first day at school sounds so sweet and her teacher sounds lovely.  It certainly turns into more of a juggling act the second time around, hope the jabs stop stinging and everything goes smoothly.

Leanne, 17 follies is brilliant, I hope they're all a good size when you have your next scan.

Take care
Hannah x


----------



## karen

Afternoon all,

Welcome Debs, people who don't have if don't feel guilty wanting another so why should we. I'm just really really glad there is this thread/board as I do feel guilty on the other boards as I already have a daughter so try not to mention her - but its hard when she is so important!

Speaking of which she has gone to school again. I had a girl who is in the other class round to play and for lunch and they went in together and DD had been asking me to stay with her but despite 5 more families queing to go in, she just turned round and said "you can go now" so I shot off!! They are doing shoe shops today and there was a pile of smelly shoes with prices on in the corner which she headed straight towards - lovely!

Made the trip in this morning at 7am but traffic just as bad and there was a queue of people waiting for bloods. I guess people going on to work. One girl said the clinic asks her to hang round for 6 hours and has done a few times - please no!!! Got home again at 8h35am and call at 11am to take more merional as soon as possible so 3 jabs down and 2 blood tests down. No scan tomorrow so only trip for blood tomorrow but have to work out how to do it as want to go to visit a friend straight afterwards (the one with the newborn who I had to cancel last week).

R4F/ Leanne: Good luck for scan tomorrow.

Karen
x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Debs ^welcome^ to H4AM 

Karen wow hun you seem to be rushed of your feet at the moment, hope you get time to go visit your friend tomorrow.

Hannah/R4F Good luck with your scans tomorrow  

Ashy Hope the Northisterone brings on af good and quick for you.

 to Edna, Clare, Becca & skiwizard  Sorry if i have missed anyone

As for me i had my appointment on Thursday went ok i suppose but didnt get Clomid  
she wants to run a few more tests so got more blood taken yesterday again because she seems to think i have estrogen coming from somewhere else other than where it should be  also i have a underactive tyroid gland  tests showed it was 4.6 and it should be 7.5 
so there i think lies the problem to why i cant loose this bl**dy weight 

Dh sa sample was very good and she did say i have perky ov's  So all in all i suppose it was a ok appointment, I was on cd76 and she did give me provera to start yesterday but the  caught up with me on Sat and i have the period from hell 

I hopefuly will be starting clomid when i go back and see her in October depending on the results of the bloods 

Well must go and take a few strong pain killers and cuddle up in bed with a hot water bottle while Courtney is asleep

Chat soon

Martine xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Hannah, love the picture of your daughter swimming.  We've signed Evan up for his first set of swimming lessons starting in a few weeks.  Am happy to hear that your scan went well.  As you said with your previous attempt, it's the quality and not the quantity of the eggs.  Good luck on your next scan.  Do you have an estimated EC date?

karen, sounds like your daughter is adjusting great to her new class.  Must be so much more comforting for you knowing that she's happy (and hard seeing her so grown up).  Can't believe that someone would hang around for 6 hours at your clinic.  That's awful.  It's too bad you can't do the blood work somewhere closer.  Hope you can work it out with your friend tomorrow.

Martine, it's good that you're getting tested to find the main cause of your issues.  Maybe they'll be a better way to treat you.  Keep us updated on how yo're doing.

Am nervous for our scan tomorrow.  Just hope everything is ok and we can get a confirmed ET date.  I barely worked today as I just couldn't concentrate.  

Night all.


----------



## Minkey

Sorry i am a rubbish poster at the moment, R4F - good luck with your scan I am thinking of you

Minkey x


----------



## leanne marie

Good luck ready4 with your scan today, hope it goes well!!

I have had my scazn this morning and inow have 18 follies and they are all growing nicely, I have got to wait for them to phone me this afternoon to let me know when i am going in next!


----------



## karen

Ready4: Any news?

Leanne: 18 follies is brill. How long have you been stimming? Remember to drink loads if you are responding so well. Any idea when ec will be?

Good news they have removed the roadworks one way so journey is quicker. Got to see my friend this morning and she put her baby down to sleep when we arrived and he didn't wake in the 2 hours we were there! (so I didn't hold him!)

x


----------



## leanne marie

Hi karen, i am on day 7 of stimms, i have always responded well to the drugs, just hope the quality are good this time, they werent last time! I am drinking loads of water, so i am constantly peeing !  ec should be monday, then et wednesday all being well!

Glad your roadworks have calmed down abit, atleast your journey wont take as long!


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Haven't posted since page 7 and 8, so sorry for that. 

I went to the clinic on Monday and don't have to have an aspiration - which for those that asked, it is just like egg collection with no pain relief but more painful as the follicles are not as thin when they burst them!!! - yes so was really dreading that one!! this time they have started me and kept me on a lower dose of Stims, so it has taken a week longer but at least I am now responding well and have 13 even sized follicles at around 15mm - EC should be Mon or Tue! 

It is so interesting reading all of your posts - and is it so great to have a place to post without feeling guilty for wanting a second so much! 

I wouldn't want to go back to that time, the desperation and unknown isn't there - but I still feel as nervous this time as last! 

We haven't told a sole that we are trying this time, I told my closest friend last time, but we now work together and If it doesn't work I don't want to have to see her the next day at work and her know! - I feel so awful lying about where I am going etc, but it is so much easier this way! just hope everyone understands! 

GOOD Luck to you all.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Minkey, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Have been thinking of you too.  Are you getting any relief?

Leanne, thanks hun.  Your follies are doing fantastic.  On our last ivf, I heard that protein is good for the follies.  Monday isn't too far off now.  That's exciting.

karen, am happy for you that the roads are clear now.  Felt bad with you having to travel so far daily, and with your DD.  You must have been so tired to get home.  Hope you had a nice visit with your friend.  Am glad it worked out for you.

sallyo, oh my gosh...an aspiration procedure sounds like pure torture.  Am very happy to hear you don't have to have that (as I can imagine you are too!).  Great news that things are going so well.  It's better they are stimming you longer with a lower dosage to get the better response.  Early next week will be a busy day.  Try and not feel bad about lying.  You need to do what's right for you.  when you do get your BFP, you can tell her afterwards if you want.  Either way, your lie does no harm.

Had my scan today and things are good (thank goodness!) so ET is booked for Monday morning.  Initially my doctor said Sunday but she wasn't sure if she was coming in that day.  I said Monday was ok since I prefer our own doctor do the transfer.  I've "requested" to take next week as vacation.  (And if my boss objects then I'll inform him that I'm having a medical procedure and the date isn't really optional..I have warned him of the approximate timing though).  

Evan's gotten attached to me again and although he's not full outright rejecting dh like before our last 2WW, there are certain things he likes only me to do (e.g. brush his teeth, read to him while his bath is being drawn, etc).  I worry for him next week as I know it'll be hard on him and he'll be so upset.  I do need to take it easy though and let dh do everything..at least for the first few days.


----------



## becca

r4f just popped by to say good luck for tomorrow.

leanne marie wow thats fantastic results...good luck with the ec !

cant stop tonight got to get ds uniforms ironed.....FIRST DAY TOMORROW boooohooooo  hes getting to big sooooooo quick !!


----------



## Lisa H

Hi all

Sorry no posts for so long and no personals now, have been totally rubbish at posting. I have been reading all your posts, though - huge best wishes  to you all, and sorry to hear of the tougher bits some people are going through at the mo.

I've been extremely lucky, and have had a few faint BFP lines now - faint because (impatient as ever) I'm still 2 days early to test. I know it's not meant to be possible to get a false positive and am of course over the moon. Can hardly believe it yet, though.

Will keep reading your posts 'behind the scenes' and be dying to hear of the next few BFPs .

Love, Lisa x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Becca*, best of luck to your ds for his first day at school tomorrow. Lol to you to its hard they grow up so fast.

*Ready4*, brilliant news that your scan went well and you can go for ET on Monday. As for Evan do you think he knows something is going on? Children are so sensitive to mood and atmosphere and maybe hes picking up on your anxiety.

*Sallyo*, great that you can avoid aspiration as Ready4 says ouch. Sounds like everything is going well with your cycle and that you've got some great follies lined up for EC.

*Leanne*, 18 follies is fantastic news. How did the phone call with the clinic go? Any news on when you get to EC?

*Karen*, great that your journey was so much better today, you just don't need the added stress right now. Pity you didn't get a cuddle but theres always next time.

*Martine*, a close friend has an underactive thyroid and the treatments pretty simple so hopefully the docs will be able to help you too. Hope you're feeling better AF can be rough...

*Minkey*, hope you're feeling a bit better. Morning sickness is horrible.

*Hannah*, its very reassuring that your cycle is following your previously successful one. Hope todays scan was a success and you're ready to move onto the next stage.

Right better go and get everything ready for tomorrow. Speak to you soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Lisa,

   Woohoo BFP thats fantastic news   

(and no once the HCG injection is out of your system you won't get a false positive).

Best of luck for a healthy and happy pregnancy.

lol


Edna


----------



## leanne marie

congratulations lisa, thats fantastic newsxx

Edna:ec is monday and et will be wednesday, all being well! I am pleased that i have got 18follies, but last time i got 20eggs, but only 8fertilized and then only 2 out of those were any good, so i am hoping that the quality will be better this time round! I am drinking loads aswell, I feel so thursty!!


----------



## leanne marie

sorry i meant thirsty


----------



## **Hannah**

Hello ladies!

The scan went ok yesterday, 6 follies now but only two have grown so I'm keeping on with the jabs until my next scan tomorrow when hopefully all 6 will be a good size.  They're hoping to do ec on Monday so fingers crossed.

 Lisa, that's fab news.

R4F  Really pleased your scan went well, all the best for Monday.

Sallyo  I know where you're coming from not wanting everyone to know this time, at the end of the day you don't ask to know the ins and outs of how your friends/colleagues conceived and just because we have to go about it differently doesn't make us public property either!  In my more hormonal moments I've often quite fancied asking some of my nosier friends that sort of question just to shut them up!!
Good luck for your ec on mon ar tues hope it all goes really well.

Martine  Hope you feel better soon

Hannah x


----------



## karen

Afternoon,

Quick one as I have to go and pick dd up - 2 hours of school isn't enough (she's loving it although its only day 4 lets see when she has to go a whole day - becca good luck for ds starting - is he full days or half?).

Had scan and bloods this morning. Dr asked how many I got last time and said I wouldn't get that many this time. Leanne I got 23 last time but quality wasn't brill (apart from one of course as she is now 4yo but even she didn't make blast after 5 days!). He wouldn't say how many I'd got as it isn't clinic policy (so very frustrating) but said to keep on increased dose of stimms and in for bloods everyday and perhaps scan again sunday.

On way in this morning DD suddenly announced after a year of nagging for a sister, that she didnt want a baby brother or sister as they would chew her toys and mix up the colours of her playdoh!!! She was so good this morning. We set off at 7h15 and got back at 11am and she was stunningly patient (although they do have lots of kids books in the waiting room!)

Hi to all, no time for personnals or I will be bad mum whose late!. 

x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, thanks for the wishes, but ET isn't until Monday.  Tomorrow we start the progestone and immune injections though so the fun begins.  Good luck to your son.  First day of school is a big thing.  Are you emotional about it?  I would be.  They do grow so fast.

Lisa, I'm so happy for you!!!! What wonderful news on your hpt.  Am hoping the lines get stronger by the day. What a wonderful thing to see your second ticker.

Edna, it's hard to tell what Evan thinks.  Don't think he suspects anything yet but he does know something's up when I'm lying down all of a sudden for the first part of the 2WW.  He's been in a phase for awhile now where he only wants me to do things.  At least he's not physically pushing dh away anymore and kicking him out of the house like he used to.    

Leanne, forgot to ask you about how you're feeling?  I remember being so sore and I didn't have as many follies as you.  Hope you're hanging in there.  Do you start progesterone soon?  I start mine tomorrow.

Hannah, yah, let Monday be a lucky day. It's a popular one over here.  Our last cycle we ended up gaining more follies over the last few days, so you never know.

karen, am so happy that your daughter has adjusted so well to her school.  I have to say that your DDs comment made me laugh.  Funny how they see things from their side.  Must be hard bringing her with you.  Good that your clinic has things to keep them busy.  Ours does too which is a great help.  Hope the stimming is going well.

Forgot to mention in my last post that since ET will be Monday, I can make our family dinners (tonight and tomorrow night), so dh doesn't have to lie on my behalf.  Would have been hard to convince everyone that my back was acting up again.  

Have decided to do a 2WW FET diary this time.  Haven't done one before but always read others so thought why not.  I know I find others helpful and I'm sure it'll help me writing things down (even if I have nothing to say if I don't feel any different).  Have started it already and will continue once we have the transfer.


----------



## Lisa H

Thanks all


----------



## leanne marie

Hi ready 4, I dont start my progestone until the day of et, i didnt realize that at some clinics you start it before, it has got my wondering now wether i should start it before!! I hav got another scan and bloods tomorrow so i will have a chat with the nurse!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi Leanne, interesting how each clinic is so different.  Mine always has me start 3 days before the trasnfer.  I get the injections so not sure if that makes the difference?  Doesn't hurt to verify with your clinic.  I also take an antibiotic starting tomorrow for 3 days. Do you do that too or is it just us? (If ivf/icsi, then dh would take it too).  Good luck with your scan


----------



## karen

Leanne: I think the difference is that you are doing a fresh cycle and ready4 is doing FET. You are fresh aren't you? Both clinics I've attended started me on day of et from memory.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi Karen, I've always started progesterone injections 3 days before the transfer, whether it's fet or ivf.  Must just be my clinic that's different.  Hope things are good with you.


----------



## leanne marie

Yes i am having a fresh cycle!  I will speak to a nurse tomorrow just to double check, It is probably just differance in clinics!  I dont have any antibiotics either never have nor has dh!!

I hope everyone is well, speak again soon, off for an early night


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

Hows everyone doing?

*Leanne*, my clinic starts progesterone on the day of ET too. Different clinics use different protocols so its something you need to talk to yours about. We haven't taken antibiotics either. As for numbers as you say its quality that counts not quantity.

*Ready4*, its lovely that Evan is so close to you you must really enjoy that special time together. As for his reaction to your DH I'm sure he'll grow out of it but it must be hard for him to be rejected. Glad you can make your family dinners enjoy them. As for a diary I find writing my thoughts down very helpful even if noone else reads them then at least I've had a chance to set them in order.

*Lisa*, keep us posted with your news won't you...

*Karen*, great that DD is still loving school. As for changing her mind about a sibling, hmm the reality is harder than the dream but I'm sure she'll enjoy being a big sister in the end (I know I did). Not sure from your post how your clinic or you feel the cycle is going. All that close monitoring is good though so they can react to how your body is responding to the drugs.

*Hannah*, 6 good follies would be perfect for Monday. Its quality that counts. Fingers and everything else crossed for you to go for EC on Monday.

I'm feeling a bit low today, maybe just PMT, but everything feels like crap at present. Work is horrible and I don't seem to be any closer to my dream of a second miracle...at least I don't work Fridays so hopefully can have a nice day with Evelyn tomorrow.

Speak soon

Edna


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

Edna: hope you are feeling abit better today! 

My clinc has just rang and ec is booked for monday, so fingers crossed until then!

take care everyonexx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, I must admit that although I don't like seeing Evan push dh away, I do quite enjoy that he wants to hold my hand when walking and have me do everything else for him.  I know this won't last long so am enjoying while I can.  I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling down.  This whole fetility thing is such a roller coaster and does havoc to our emotions.  I find I'm up some days and down the others so it's normal.  And I knwo the wait is really hard.  Just think that it happened once with Evelyn so it will happen again.  Hugs to you.

leanne, great news that things are confirmed for Monday.  It'll be a lucky day.

Dh gave me the injections today.  The progesterone one was ok, but the immune one stung more than I was expecting.  Not complaining though as I'm happy to be getting them.  Today to Sunday I also have to take a total of 13 pills.  Monday onwards it goes down to 11 a day.  Have never taken so many for a cycle before.

We had one of our family dinners last night and Evan was so good.  He often gets shy for these things, but we were amazed at how comfortable he was and was being quite a ham.  I had so many proud mommy moments.


----------



## karen

HI Girls,

Edna: Sorry you are feeling down. Good job its the weekend, hopefully you will have a good weekend and lots of rest which makes you feel better.

Ready4: roll on monday. That is alot of pills! Are your progesterone injections the IM ones? If so you are v brave about them, I'm a real wimp as they are the ones I hate.

I'm feeling really tired and fed up. I don't know if its the stimms as I'm on max dose or the trek into London each day but I was in bed by 8h30pm last night absolutely exhausted and with a headache. My arms are starting to look like a junkie and I'm seriously wondering if I could go on strike and have just one day off. The blood people seem to hurt more each time and my arms are bruised and all the clinic say is the same drug and same dose each day. DD is being a real star, she now knows that she wakes up and takes her medicine (the antibiotics from the impetigo) and then we have to go into London for mummy's blood test. We are never less than an hour and a half (thats if there is no scan) and she is so patient with it all! The only thing getting me through is the thought that surely by this time next week it'll be over!

On a more postivie note, we went to see the childminder this morning to sign forms and she really is lovely. I could imagine her as a friend and think Hannah will love it there. She is going to pick her up with me from school next tuesday so we can go back and meet the other children together and then she will do the pick up for the next few tuesdays before I go back to work. I had a near miss with the first one (we had one who let us down last minute) as this one is so much nicer!

Leanne: Great news you have a day for ec - hopefully we wont be too far behind you.

Big day monday but Im still around at weekend if anyone else is!!

Karen
x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Feeling happier today. It helps that I've had some good Evelyn time today which always cheers me up.

*Karen*, poor you. If the vampires (phlebotomists that is) aren't good those blood samples can be very painful. Sorry that you're arms are so black and blue. As for the tiredness those drugs are powerful and all the travelling must be horrible. Get all the rest you can. Its must be a relief to find a nice and reliable childminder to look after your DD its so important that you're happy with the person you trust to care for her.

*Ready4*, you're right some days are definitely horrible and others OK. I try to stay positive but do struggle sometimes. It never helps if I have a rubbish day in the office. Hope you got your holiday approved. As for all those pills you will rattle but if they do the trick then its worth it.

*Leanne*, great that you have a date for EC and Mondays very close.

Hi to everyone else hope you're all well.

Well time to get Evelyn ready for bed and then I'm out to a quiz with some of my mum friends.

Speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## karen

Not quite strike but against my clinics advice I'm not going in for blood test tomorrow! When clinic called and gave me the usual "take 300 of merional asap" I asked if I could skip one test on the basis that the results are always the same. The nurse gave me the talk about how important it was but at the end of the day I wasn't convinced as I'm on max dose of merional and dont respond to gonal f so not much the bloods can tell them sat that they cant catch up on Sunday! She said she would speak to dr and call back. Another nurse called back and was lovely but same story of importance and how she would have to write a note on my file saying I refused to come in and my treatment could be compromised etc etc and we concluded that she would call me tomorrow at 10am (She had offered that I come in later instead of 8-10am but it still didn't persuade me). Just spoken to dh in France and as he said no other clinic insists on daily tests and when we had our BFP ivf we didn't go in everyday (with same clinic) so I'm not going. Feel MUCH better now    (guilty but happier)  Planning to get up without setting alarm for 6h30am and stay in pj's with DD and then have a bath together and when DH comes home (he lands at midday) he can do the Harley st run for my meds. Amazing how much better I feel now! (Have put zambuc herbal healing cream on arms so am hoping the extra 24 hours will take the bruising down a little too!)

Oh forgot to say, the one thing they did say is that my levels had shot from 192 (low) to 400 (still not high as from memory I had high 1000's last time!) so that is good news but I can guarantee they won't shoot off any scale without them watching tomorrow!

 

xx

The one thing she did say is that my levels went from 192 to 400 today which was a big jump for me - interestingly I did the moxa / hairdryer last night, it may be coincidence?

Managed to drag myself to Waitrose (more to avoid strenuous playing than anything) but no brazil nuts!!! WHy do we need them?  Bought Cashew nuts instead (as I like them) - is it the same (I doubt it but I didn't have the choice!)


----------



## ready4Family

Friday afternoon...who can concentrate and actually get work done?

karen, yeah I know, the pills are crazy.  What do you mean asking if the progesterone injectsion are the IM ones?  They're in castor oil, but not sure if that answers your question.  I'm sorry you're feeling so tired.  It's no wonder with the hormones, daily clinic appts (and getting stabbed each time).  Just keep on the countdown and you'll be at ec soon.  Can't belive how wonderful your DD is being!  Can I ask what you mean by a childminder?  Is that someone who looks after her while not in school?  Yah!  Am happy for you that you get a break from the clinic.  I've only ever had to go in daily when it's been the end of an ivf cycle, but that was to monitor the follicles and not so much the blood.  Hope you get some well needed rest!  Brazil nuts are apparently good because of the selenium.  It's supposed to help wtih implantation (forget the details, but you can do a search on here).  I've got some ready for Monday (or maybe i'll start tomorrow of Sunday).  You'll need to check the selemium amount in cashews..not sure if it's in there or not.

Edna, oh I know it's a struggle to stay positive.  It's so hard isn't it?  Especially when we hit bumps along the way.  Hang in there hun.  Your time will come.  HOpe you have fun with your friends tonight.  That should help.

We have another family dinner tongiht at my inlaws so that should be nice.  Then a weekend of getting ready.  Since I have the time, I might make a veggie casserole for Evan so dh doesn't have to cook for a few nights once I have the transfer. (It's the only means of vegetarbles that evan will eat..and even that he's been starting to refuse after theh first day).  Also will want to do a food shopping...and also do something fun, the 3 of us since I won't be very active for the next couple weeks.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## becca

HI GUYS !! 
phew just had a hr at the gym........feel knacked going to jump in the bath and bed me thinks tonight!

r4f- wahey not long now hunnie how you feeling ?
edna-hope you win at the quiz night  (i just love them)
karen-wow you poor woman...........and your poor arms..i think you deserve a day off.
Leanne & hannah-good luck for the EC

well my D's finally started school on Thursday he was so excited...i just couldn't show him the tears when i said good bye at the classroom door i just walked off..he prob thought cheers mum ! but today was easier......and already hes come home a little more cheeky that yesterday funny how they copy from different kids.

hey gals can i ask.....last week i had a dragging feeling down below felt like i needed a wee...well after a few days i thought i better have a visit to the quacks...he said it sounded like a water infection and prescribed antibiotics (omg how rough did i feel on them) well after a few days i called for the results of my urine sample and there wasn't a single trace of infection.......................hummmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! still got a slight dragging sensation going on...and my AF is due Monday and thats when i call the hossie to start tmt........so do i call ivf clinic and ask if they would scan me before day 21 or go back to quack and wait for a nhs appointment to come through .......... HELP IM FALLING APART !!


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi everyone,

My scan went well today, still just 6 follicles but all a good size, ec on Monday.  I'm excited but nervous as well, it was a thoroughly unpleasant experience last time and looks like it's set to be worse this time, but it'll be worth it if it works.  It seems like Monday is going to be a very busy day reading all the latest posts.

R4F and Leanne, I'll be thinking about you on Monday, all in the same boat, loads of luck to you both.

Edna, sorry you're feeling low at the moment, it's really hard to stay positive all the time, especially when you're so brilliant on here at cheering everyone else on, but just try to remember that it happened with Evelyn so it can happen again, hope you have a nice weekend to cheer you up, enjoy your quiz!

Karen, I think you're quite right, I'm sure one missed blood test will do you more good than harm if it means you get chance to relax and feel happier, don't let them boss you around!  Hope you have a nice weekend.

Becca, glad your ds is enjoying school, I bet he looked really sweet in his uniform, you were very brave not letting him see you cry!  I would give the clinic a ring, it can't hurt to ask for their opinion, all gp's ever want to do is throw antibiotics at you, can you ring your clinic over the weekend or will you have to wait until Monday?

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Hannah x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Had a great time at the quiz last night. We didn't win but we did come 3rd out of the 12 teams so I think that was a reasonable show.

*Hannah*, great that EC is confirmed. It is a horrible experience but worth it. Focus on the end goal and take any pain relief offered. I am back to feeling more positive now, thanks.

*Karen*, well done you for rebelling. Your clinics regime is grueling. I'm sure it will make zero difference to your treatment and if you feel better then its got to be worth it. I'm sure cashews will be good. I think you need Brazil's for Selenium. I get my supply from M & S.

*Becca*, glad to hear that your DS is settling into school. Its a big change for you both and a milestone. Sorry that you've been feeling so rough. I've not been in a similar position but if I was you and had any concerns then I'd phone the clinic and talk it through.

*Ready4*, hope you enjoyed your meal with your in laws. Its nice to be able to plan and prepare in its own way thats another step in your cycle. As for vegetables I have similar problems although Evelyn dies like peas and carrots as vegetables. I hide all sorts in my cooking. Broccoli goes very well in spag bol sauce and she doesn't seem to notice.

Right I'm off to a local meeting on NHS provision in my area. Very concerned about the plans which involves the scaling back one of the 2 large hospitals in our area and merging maternity and paediatric services on one site. I can't see how it will benefit mums and mums to be and want my voice heard.

Speak later

Edna


----------



## leanne marie

I just wanted to wish ready4 and hannah all the best for monday, i will be thinking of you both


----------



## karen

Morning all,

Edna: Wow! Very impressed that you are making your voice heard. How did the meeting go? Do you/did you work in the health services?

Ready4: The gestone injections I had were the ones in oil (I think) and had v long needles and had to go into a muscle as opposed to the subcut ones for stimms and they are my big fear of the whole IVF cycle. I'm petrified! I was a total needlephobe before all this. Had to practise holding the needle without shaking for a month before my cycle. Mum is insulin dependant so she gave me tips. Am still not good at blood tests and tend to panic. (ironic that Im the one going in for daily blood extractions!). A childminder is someone who looks after children in their own home. When they are little we have option of nanny (comes to your house), nursery or childminder. A childminder is regulated by the govt and has a limit to amount of children but always has other children than yours and is much cheaper than a nanny. DD went to nursery 3 days a week but now she is at school, I need someone to have her for an hour before school and 3 hours afterwards. The quality of childminders can vary. We found one who had good references and seemed ok but I had a few doubts (just no choice as not many in our area do school pick ups). She let us down last month by calling and saying she now couldn't do it - it turned out to be all for the best as I have an absolutely lovely lady now. She only does pick ups and teaches in a nursery after she has dropped her daughter at school. We had a lucky escape! Good luck for tomorrow!

hannah/ Leanne: good luck for tomorrow as well.

Becca: Have you got sorted out? If you are in any doubt I'd call your clinic and speak to them and if you have the time get an NHS appt too (as it may be unrelated). It def sounds like something isn't right.

I feel much better today. Drove into clinic in 20mins (sunday traffic) and parked outside (no conjestion charge) and really nice guy who took into account my panting and shaking and was really gentle. He starts work at 8h30am tomorrow (I checked) so I will time my visit to get him again! Feel much less tired as well. DH came home from France yesterday lunchtime (match was rubbish and he hadn't enjoyed it - umm) and went straight into clinic to get meds (told him to lay it on thick about how bad I felt so my black mark wasn't so big!) He's now taken DD to MIL for the morning while he plays golf so I am sooooo rested!!  and ready to face next weeks daily slog in.

Have a nice sunday all

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Sorry i havent been on sinced i barged into your thread, but have had my birthday and our 10th wedding anniversary too celebrate and now Hannah isnt well, she has a runny tummy and is being sick, so taken her off her food and put her onto milk and water only, she's still her perky self but is a bit more tired.


Ive only skimmed the posts since i last posted but wanted to wish Hannah and Leanne the very best of luck for tomorrow     


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hello deb!!
I'm sorry everyone I stopped posting we are trying to decide what to do with me going for th new job on and everything at the mo,
good luck Hannah and Leanne for tomorrow


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well this evening.

*Karen*, no I'm not involved with the NHS except as a user but the changes proposed in my areas are so wide ranging that I wanted to understand what was happening and raise my concerns. The meeting went well and I'm happier about whats going on than I was. If they can achieve their plans then in the long term much more care will happen in the community and that can only be good. Glad that your clinic visit today was better and you found a gentle vampire to take your bloods I'd be timing my visit to see someone good too. One nurse at my clinic is excellent I just don't feel her taking bloods. Any news on when EC will be?

*Debs*, hope you enjoyed your anniversary, 10 years is a milestone. Hope Hannah gets well soon. 
Its horrible when our LO are sick isn't it? Don't worry about posting regularly it can be difficult.

*Clare*, are you any nearer reaching a decision? Its a tough one to make.

lol to everyone.

Edna


----------



## Edna

A special good luck message to our trio of ladies going for EC / ET tomorrow.    

*Ready4, Hannah, and Leanne*,

Thinking of you all. Hoping that it goes smoothly and that Hannah and Leanne both get lots of great quality eggs.

lol

Edna


----------



## leanne marie

Thanks alot Edna, i am feeling really nervous at the minute, i am going to go and have a soak in the bath then an early night i think! I feel abit guilty aswell coz bethany hasnt been feeling to good today she is full of a cold and i wont be here when she wakes up in the morning to i am feeling pretty bad about that


----------



## **Hannah**

Thanks Edna and everyone else for all your lovely messages.  Glad you're feeling better now Edna.

I'm the same as Leanne, feeling really nervous and going to have an early night!

Speak to you all soon.

Hannah x


----------



## becca

good luck girls for tomorrow


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

This will be a quick one (and I'll respond to the posts in the past few days on Tues).  Want to get ready for bed and try to rest a bit before tomorrow's transfer, but wanted to send good luck wishes.

Leanne, sending you lots of positive vibes     .  Hope EC goes well and is easy for you.  Keep us posted on the trasnfer.

hannah, sending you lots of positive wisehs too.  Likewise, keep us posted.  You just need one strong one and you've had great results before!     

Not sure if I'll be on tomorrow as I take it really easy, but if not I'll report back Tuesday about our trasnfer...and answer to your posts!


----------



## Minkey

Good luck Leanne, R4F & Hannah    

Minkey x


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

I have my EC tomorrow and at last count have about 20 good sized follicles so heres hoping! 

I wanted to wish you all luck with all of your cycles, too - it feels like a long journey this time and I am glad to be at the EC stage now. We have to be at the clinic at 6.30am so early to bed tonight! sure the Larazapan (sorry not sure how to spell it) they have given me to take tonight and in the morning will help!! - cant remember if I was given that last time. 

Its so nice to read whats going on with everyone, I wish I had the time to post more and reply more and really get involved - but too much going on at work. I haven't told anyone and dreamt last night that they were trying to make me come in tomorrow saying I had to cancel my day off!! 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE>


----------



## PaulaB

Hi everyone,Just quick update and hello. Ive been rubbish at posting as usual but have been reading all the news. I am day 12 in two week wait and i am losing the plot. I am driving myself mad with it all. I am still swollen from ohss but it is quite soft now (Probably just fat). I have absolutely no symptoms of anything. Nothing. Belly bit in the way but not sore or even uncomfortable. Had bit of pain on left side yesterday but even that is gone now. Help can anyone fast forward time for me please. 
Hope all of you are ok and ill of course let you know the outcome. Roll on wednesday. P xxxx


----------



## karen

Hope everything is going ok Leanne, Hannah and ready4. Sallyo good luck for tomorrow but sounds as if you are going to have a bumper crop!  

Paula: Keep going you are nearly there. If you are still swollen then its a good sign as OHSS symptoms go when hormone levels drop ie if not pg. I never went down at all when I had dd swelled and then just got bigger (so some guessed I was pg before 12weeks as was so bloated!)

I had scan this morning - good news for us. Everything appears to have taken off after dismal last scan. Dr thinks its following last icsi where I had 5 days non response to gonal f and then they changed drug and I started moving. As this time I only had one day of gonal f and drug change on day 2, I'm putting it down to starting moxa/heat after last scan (which my acupuncturist advised me to do but I'd been scared to!). Anyway lining good and follies growing fine and ec probably at the weekend and now they are talking about bloods twice a day "in case my levels go up in 4 hours" Its totally mad!  

Hope to hear some news from the ec and et tomorrow

lots of      

xx


----------



## Maria B

hello all

not sure if this the right place for me or not. 

Have just entered the two week wait and am emotional wreck, lots of AF pains - which i know could mean anything but hey am now thinking better to err on negative side than face the disappointment of a BFN. 

Looked on 2ww thread and just panicked as everyone talking about bed rest etc which is impossible as I have an absolutely gorgeous almost 3 yr old little girl 

How do you rest, is it really essential ? this has been such a whirlwind for us - both agreed I would just go to clinic on day 3 of period for few months to confirm we would not be able to try (been peri-menopause since 31, bloods never even let us get of starting block since our little girl - who they told us to abandon mid cycle us well  .)    
well few weeks ago they say it ok to go go go and here we are and I'm a bit of a wreck now with my two little embies tucked up inside and my little girl calling for me downstairs (dh got today of but back to normal tomorrow) 

sorry this is my first post since 2004 (OMG) but it feels good to be back in a v scary sort of way! 

Thanks for listening, 

x


----------



## leanne marie

Hi everyone, a quick one from me, egg collection went well this morning, they got 22 eggs so we are pleased, dh's sample was really good aswell so fingers crossed we will have some lovely embies tomorrow! I am feeling very sore and swollen so i am of for a lay down again! 

ready4 : hope et went well today, good luck on your 2ww

hannah: hope ec went well for you! hopefully we will both have good news tomorrow!

leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

becca, can imagine how emotional your Ds's first day at school was for you.  They just grow up so quickly.  Is he still loving it?  Not sure about the infection question, but I"d definitely mention it to your clinic.  

Hannah, I've been thinking of you and hope all went well today and yo're not too sore.  Keep us updated on your transfer.

leanne, thanks for the wishes.  Great news on EC!  22 eggs is fantastic.  You and Hannah are in my thoughts.  Funny how today was so popular over here.  Sending you positive vibes and hope you're feeling ok afer ec.

karen, oh..IM, duh, intermuscular. Now I get the acronym.    Yes, those are the ones that I get too.  I tend not to look at it since they're so big (dh gives them to me).  I'm impressed you can do it yourself.  Bet you're a pro now.  Wow, wish we had childminders here.  What a great idea.  Sounds like things were meant to be and worked out well with you finding someone you're so much happier with.  It's so important that you're comfortable with her.  Bet the day break from the clinic did wonders.  Great too that you found someone who took the blood so well (as well as it can be).  Not too much longer for you now. 

debs, happy bithday and anniversary. How nice to have them together and have a double celebration.

sallyo, sending you lots of luck for tomorrow's EC.  Sounds like you have many great follicles waiting.  Keep us updated.

Maria, hello, there are a few of us in the 2WW now, or about to be.  It's so hard to stay posiive, and I'm like you and tend to put up my defence mechanism and think negative.  It's so hard isn't it?  Do you ahve anyone to help you out with your DD?

Edna, that's lucky that you can find some veggies that Evelyn will eat.  With us, it's impossible. Havig said that, he does eat them at daycare, but for us won't touch them.  How did the nhs meeting go?  That's scary is they're merging services to one site.  Health care is one of those things that shouldn't be cut back on.  

Didn't think I'd be online today since I usally spend the transfer day in bed, but just had lunch so have to sit up for a bit anyways.  Things went ok, I guess.  We have 2 embryos on board..only thing is that they had to defrost all 5 of them.  This really worries me as 3 didn't have living cells and thus, these are the last 2 in their selection criteria.  I was really hoping to go into this with PMA.  And of course if this doesn't work, we'll have to do another fresh. Yikes..better not think of that.  

Well, I should go lie down now.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well. Had a very stressful evening getting little girl to bed. She has horrendous nappy rash and was distraught. Very upsetting. Today Evelyn was at nursery and so am concerned that it wasn't picked up and nothing was done to help her. She was fine when I changed her first thing this morning. Need to have some words with them methinks.

*Ready4*, glad you got 2 on board. PMA now...I'm sure your clinic wouldn't have gone ahead with ET if there wasn't a chance. You take it nice and easy. As for the local healthcare plans they are talking about significant investment in local centres too so maybe the changes will benefit the community too.

*Leanne*, congrats on EC going well, 22 eggs is amazing. Hoping for some lovely good quality embies for you tomorrow. If you're that swollen make sure you are drinking lots. You don't want a dose of OHSS.

*Maria*, welcome. Congrats on having 2 embies put back thats got to be a good start. The tww is hell and nothing we can do to help you with it other than being "an ear and a shoulder" (so to speak). Feel free to post away here. As for resting with a toddler I think thats impossible but you can take it easier than usual and ask your DH to pick up the slack. If it helps I worked through the tww which resulted in my DD.

*Karen*, bloods twice a day!!! OMG I don't envy you that, although all that close monitoring is a reason ARGC are so successfull they really do tailor a cycle to your body don't they? Glad that they cycle is taking off and you can start to think about EC / ET.

*Paula*, so sorry that you've got OHSS although it does sound like you're over the worst. Its not long till Wednesday (although it must feel like foreever to you). Thinking of you and hoping for your BFP. No symptoms doesn't mean it hasn't worked.

*Sallyo*, Best of luck for your EC tomorrow. With 20 good sized follicles you should get lots of lovely eggs. Don't let work cancel on you now. As for posting its hard to find time with small people.

*Hannah*, hope you're OK and that EC went well for you and you got your eggs.

Anyway better leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

Two embies on board, finally.  That's such great news.   Wishing you all the best and praying you get your BFP in two weeks.  Positive vibes on there way to you.         

Thinking of you. Catch up with you again soon. Take it easy. But not too easy, ok hun. 

Trish


----------



## PaulaB

Hi Everyone, Just wanted to let you know i got BFN after early arrival of Af. Thanks to all for support through this tx cycle. Am devestated...again. P xxx


----------



## Edna

Oh Paula,

So sorry to hear its BFN after everything you've been through I was really hoping you'd get a BFP. 

 Take care of yourselves.

lol


Edna


----------



## leanne marie

paula, i am so sorry it didnt work this time  take care of yourself!

leannexx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi all, 

Clinic have rang this morning and 11 out of our 22 eggs have fertilized successfully so embryo transfer is booked for 11oclock in the morning! I am just praying for some good grade embies now 

I am still quite swollen this morning and sore so the doctor is going to check me over in the morning aswell, i have been told to rest and drink plenty in the mean time!

Hope everyone else is well!

leannexx


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi everyone

Yeasterday went really well and we got 10 eggs, not feeling too sore and it wasn't half as bad as I remeber last time, so just waiting for our phonecall tomorrow.

Leanne, 22 eggs is fantastic and 11 fertilized!  Well done, hope you've got some really good grade embies tomorrow.

R4F, congratulations on your 2 embies, wishing you loads of positive thoughts for you 2ww, take care of yourself.

Sallyo, good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes really well and you get lots of lovely eggs.

Paula, really really sorry it's a bfn, take good care of yourself.

Speak to you all soon

Hannahx


----------



## becca

im so sorry paula................you take some time out ...remember we are all here for you.

 

becccax


----------



## birthbaby

hiya girls

paula so sorry hunny really am   

ready well dun 2 on board hope u get a poss hun  

leanne good luck with et and good amount eggs  

trish  hows things how u feeling ?

edna hope u get tha nap rash sorted and the nursery get them told  

Maria welcome. Congrats on having 2 embies put back all the best chick  

Sallyo good  luck for your EC tomorrow  

martine how u doin chick?


Hannah hows u?

minkey,debs,karren.clare  hope u all well sorry if ive forgot sumbodyim down reg my brain gon    

well as for me of for down reg scan tmoz to see if i can start stimming u lot are way ahead of me     by the time i get to ec u all will be in waiting for scan or 1st tri and all goin to leave me           THATS ME DOWN REG DRUGS TALKING NOT ME   its hitting me hard this one i have them all in one dose injections and then i going to be injecting  my stimms so 2 jabs a day       and now my hair falling out did anybody elses hair do this   rite think thats me rant over   and real bad flushes and headaches  

let u no tmoz if dr scan goes well or not 

nikki xx


----------



## karen

Hi,

Ready4 : Brilliant news that you have your snow babies on board. As Edna says they wouldn't have put both back in if they weren't viable. Sorry about the other 3 but these are the ones!   

Paula: So sorry to hear your news    take care of yourself and make sure dh spoils you. 

Leanne/Maria/Sally/ Hannah: Lots of     coming your way.

I got call from clinic yesterday and was told to come at 7h30am for bloods this morning as may need to go back for another. Rang DH and then called clinic back and said I would be able to go back on wed and fri but sorry no way double bloods on tues and thurs as didn't want to risk not being there for DD at end of her 2 hour school day and I'd accept the consequences of my decision. So no second blood for me today just a call at 10h30am saying inject full dose of stimms now and back in tomorrow for scan! Am still hoping for ec at weekend but no idea what the sudden rush to inject this morning means.

Birthbaby: You're not far behind. Good luck for tomorrow.

karen
x


----------



## ready4Family

Good morning girls,

Edna, poor Evelyn.  Those diaper rashes are the worst.  I cringe everytime I see them thinking how painful it must be for them.  Definitely mention the rash to the nursery.  I know if our case, they'll pay more attention and change Evan more than they would otherwise and put on lots of cream.  Hope it clears soon.  Thanks..gotta keep that PMA.  Our cinic would have still implanted them since nothing to lose at this point (except the cost of meds).

Trish, thanks for the wishes and checking in.  Am hoping you're feeling better.  How are things with dh and the idea of having two?

Paula, am so sorry to hear your news.  It's so devastating.  Big hugs to you hun.

leanne, great news on fertilizing.  11 is great as you have lots to choose from.  Good luck with ET.  Nice to have you in the 2WW with me.

Hannah, sounds like things went great for you in the end.  It's funny how in the end, some more catch up.  (We had the exact same thing).  Keep us updated on how they do and all the best with ET tomorrow.

birthbaby, thanks for the wishes.  This thread is so amazing and have met so many friends, that even if we get a BFP, I'd still love to post here (if that's ok)..so will still keep up with how you're doing and be here during your 2WW.  (Or I'll still be here anyways if we have to go on to yet another cycle).  Those hormones really get to us emotionally don't they?  I didn't have the hair thing this time, but when we tried our first time, my hair got sooo thin from all the months of stimming and meds.  So yes, I had that too.  Good news is that it grows in even thicker when pregnant.  HOpe you feel better, and keep us updated on your scan tomorrow.  Good luck.

karen, thanks hun.  That's crazy!  You're clinic has you coming in everyday and now they want you to come twice?  Wow, they really monitor you.  DOn't blame you at all..and there has to be a balance between tx and our home life (i.e. family). I'm thinking of you.  You're almost there.

Not much new here.  Two 2WW is sooo hard..partly because of the dreadful wait wondering if anything is happening, but also because I'm basically hands off with Evan.  There were many cases yesterday when dh tried to do something for him and he's call out "no mommy do it".  At least he's able to bring me books and stuff and I can play with him while lying on the sofa.

Forgot to say with everything, that on the weekend Evan had a reaction to his antiobiotic (for an ear infection).  He's had it many times before so not sure why it bothered him now, but he had this awful rash all up and down his legs.  And as soon as we stoped the meds, it left the next morning.  Allergies scare me since I'm scared of the dreaded peanut allergy (dh can have peanuts but is allergic to walnuts, cashews, etc)


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, I have just rang my clinic because i am feeling really sore and bloated, and i have gained almost 5lbs since they weighed me yesterday, all the symptoms are pointing to ohss, i have got to rest as much as pos and drink plenty and if i get any worse before tomorrow then i have got to ring the out of hourd doc!! I am feeling really crap now because the nurse said that if its any worse tomorrow then i wont be able to have my embies but back  I am just hoping for the best now!!!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Leanne*, keep drinking...when you've had lots have more. I've also heard that you could keep a fluid in fluid out chart so you can show you're not retaining water. OHSS is not fun and anything you can do to avoid it is worthwhile. Thinking of you and hoping this all settles down.

*Ready4*, when you get your BFP I hope you'll still be on the thread sharing your news. I love hearing from our pregnant H4AMs such as Minkey and Trish it really gives me hope. Sorry Evan had a bad reaction allergies are so scary. I know I freaked when Evelyn had her incident. Keep resting I know you're missing out on time with Evan but its not for long.

*Karen*, oh your clinic love to make it all dramatic. Maybe all these extra tests mean that they think you're getting close to EC.

*Nikki*, I'll still be here for you...nowhere near another cycle yet. Best of luck for tomorrows d/r scan hopefully it will show that everythings shut down nicely and you can move onto stimming.

*Hannah*, 10 eggs is a brilliant result you must be so pleased and its great that EC wasn't as painful as you remember. Sending you lots of fertilisation vibes so you get lots of good embies.

Little to report here, had a mad day dashing around after Evelyn and need to get dinner on.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Minkey

R4F - great you have tow on board - wishing you all the luck in the world     

Sorry girls, promise to post more when this sickness eases xxx


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, I'm so sorry to hear you're so sore and uncomfortable after EC.  I'm thinkng of you hun and hope it doesn't turn into ohss so you can have your fresh transfer.  Rest and drink lots.

Edna, thanks hun.  I like the "when" word.  I'm with you and love hearing from those that it has worked.  Yes, now I know how you must have felt with Evelyn.  Allergies are so scary.  HOpe you get a more rested day tomorrow.

Minkey, thanks for the note.  Poor you still suffering so.  I really hope this eases up for you so you can enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Clare - Best of luck making your decision, it wont be an easy one to make.

SallyO - Hope your EC went ok today.

Paula - So sorry    

Maria - Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Hannah - Congrats on getting 10 eggs.  

Leane - Hope you are feeling better.

Nikki - 2 jabs a day     Must be sore.

R4F - Best of luck for your 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you.


There seems to be a lot of people in or entering into the 2WW now, very best of luck to you all, I've put D/H onto these Wellman vits so will see what happens   


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya girls, well AF arrived so I have the date when I can start d/reg! which is 4th october, start sniffing 2 days after, 31st oct start stims I will also be taking dexamethasone tabs as its ment to help with the response to the stims, you all know the process hehe, So hopefully this will all go to plan if my body responds to all the treatment etc.  

Anyway will keep you updated.

Good luck everyone!!!

Vick xXx


----------



## becca

good evening girls 

hope everyone is recovering after there ec.

r4f - you take it easy now...got everything crossed for you.

queenvic- hey looks like we will be cycle buddies ill be starting i think thr 4th 5th oct for another go of ivf....need to check calender for dates.

leanne- keep drinking water hunnie ..i do hope you get over it tonight and can get to ET .

edna- hope your ok hunnie .

maria- hope your 2ww is going ok and your taking it easy .

as for me im off to hossie for a scan tomorrow......i called the clinic as was having a dull dragging feeling down below....and the clinic advised they looked at it as i WILL be under there care in a few weeks.....cant believe in 3 weeks ill be off again dr ...ohh what joy  the dreaded hormones....wow i cant wait !    

ill keep you posted...off to watch tv and and eat 2 eclairs............ssshhhhhhhh ive hidden them at the back of the fridge !!! (suppose to be cutting down ) he he .


----------



## Edna

Hi again folks,

Just a quick catch up...

*Minkey*, sorry you're still really suffering with the sickness. I really hope it eases soon.

*Ready4*, tomorrows a work day so will probably be more restful as I'm not running around after an active toddler just sitting at a desk. Still that assumes not too much stress from other sources...

*Debs*, get your DH popping those pills its got to help. If nothing else it should help him generally.

*Vick*, great to have a start date. Its really good to have something to aim at.

*Becca*, not too long till you can get started. Hope you enjoyed those Eclairs.

I'm doing OK just waiting to book a date for my next cycle...

lol

Edna


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Had EC yesterday and was way more painful that I remembered! got 25 eggs and we are doing 12 ICSI and 13 IVF!!  

Got to ring today to see what we have! - last time we had 6 and only one fertilised hence half and half. 

So sore today, hobbling round work, though going to leave at lunch time!

Hope everyone else is ok today.

Sally


----------



## becca

wow sallyo 
thats fantastic....you get yourself home hun and rest up.....good luck xx 

just got back from hossie and all is ok....she said it looked like a massive follie was making it was out and giving me the dragging sensation !!

so all goes ahead for me now i start my sniffing on the 5th oct and ec 1st week in november.
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

debs, does dh have an issue?  Our very first tx (IUI), it was determined that dh's sperm count was low and didn't have great motility.  He took a multi vitamin (with zinc) and it did wonders for him.  Hope the multi helps your dh too.

Vicki, I'm sure you feel great having dates set so you know when things are happening.  Wishing you lots of positive vibes.

becca, glad that you ended up calling the clinic to get things checked out and all is ok.  If you hadn't gotten checked, you may have just worried about it.  Great news that you're on track and can start in a couple weeks.  Yummmm...eclairs!  

Edna, let's hope your work isn't stressful so you can recover from yesterday.  Those toddlers keeps us on our toes, don't they?  I'm finding I don't mind this time during the 2WW since it lets me just read, watch tv, etc.  When will you be starting again?

sallyo, wow, you did great at EC!  Sorry you found it so painful.  Our first one was bad so I kept asking about pain meds before our second one (think I brought up the topic 3 times).  So for our second one, I ended up feeling nothing as they gave me enough meds.  Hope the worst is behing you and you're not too sore now.  Good luck...keep us posted.

leanne, how are you doing?  Hope the OHSS stays away and you can go ahead with your fresh transfer.

Hannah, is ET today or tomorrow?  Good luck to you.

Had a bit of a strange feeling in my stomach yesterday late afternoon and overnight.  It was kind of a weak or light headed feeling.  Anyone felt this early on?  It's worrying me since it's obviously not implantation yet (today they would be reaching blasts) so am worried it's my body fighting them.  I pray things are ok and they're growing and dividing.  I talk to them telling them what a great life they'll have...so please stay!!!


----------



## woo

Hi Ladies,

I am hoping you will let me join your thread please?

My name is Wendy and we are just starting treatment in hope for a sibling for our miracle son Luke.

I start d/r tomorrow and I am nervous and excited to be starting again.

Love
Wendy
xXx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Thx girls for your messages! 

Becca ~ yay a cycle buddy! I will have to keep on track with you!.  Hope the scan goes ok with you.

Good luck to everyone currently doing tx!! 

I'll have to catch up with you all when Im more with it lol, been working loads so very tired zzzz lol.

Love Vicks xx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

just poped on quick to let you know how i got on today! Well I now have 2 grade 1 embies on board and 5 grade 1's and 2's in the freezer! We are really pleased with the outcome so far! The doctor checked me over and he didnt think that i had OHSS so thats good, i have just got to be aware of the symptoms because he did say that i am at risk of getting it because of the number of follies i had!

anyway i will be taking it easy for a while so i will write again soon! take care everyone!

leannexx


----------



## Ashy

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me - off to work!


AF arrived yesterday so starting the Clomid tonight!

Good luck to all those who are having / have had transfers etc.

Sorry no personals but going to drive a coach full of holiday makers through the lights at Blackpool!

Will catch up soon.

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Wendy, welcome to this thread.  It's always wonderful to have more join.  You're son looks liks such a cutie.  

leanne, am so happy to hear that you're all right and you could go ahead with EC.  Sending you lots of babydust and nice to have you in the 2WW with me.

Ashy, yah for AF!  I know you've been waiting for awhile so am happy for you that you can move forward.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

*Ready4*, I think I hear analysing...its way to early for any twinge to mean anything and as you know most symptoms could be positive or negative so don't torture yourself. Glad you're spending the time "constructively". It will be nice to get to that stage so I can watch some trash TV and read some cheesy novels.

*Ashy*, second yeah for AF. You must be so pleased to be able to get going. Enjoy the Blackpool lights.

*Leanne*, great news that you avoided OHSS and have been able to get 2 on board. Sending you lots of sticky vibes . Keep drinking lots.

*Vicks*, reading your post made me feel rather like some Zzzzzz's too, make sure you catch up.

*Wendy*, welcome to H4AM. Nice to have another one join the gang. Luke is sooo cute you must be very proud of him. Best of luck with d/r. I always hate that part of a cycle.

*Becca*, glad everythings OK and its nothing that will interfere with your cycle. Sounds painful though. I hope you're feeling better now.

*Sally*, sorry EC was worse than you thought it would be. Great to get 25 eggs. Fingers crossed now for lots of great embies.

As for me I'm waiting for AF to turn up but its looking increasingly unlikely that we'll be able to fit a FET in before our holiday at the end of October so its looking more likely that we'll be trying again October / November. We need a break so I didn't want to move the holiday but I'm still a little disappointed. Anyway PMA and I am looking forward to some sun and some family time.

Right catch up with you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Edna, you'll get here hun.  I have a good feeling about your next cycle.  The 2WW can drive you mad as you said, analysing everything.  A holiday away sounds like a fantastic idea. And it's a great way to start to relax you if it ends up being before your tx.

I'm still having the strange weak feeling in my stomach off and on, and am also light headed.  (I"m pretty sure the light headed is from lying down so much and the meds).  Our embryos should have reached blasts yesterday so implantation should be today or onwards.  Only hope that happens and things are going as they should.


----------



## leanne marie

ready4: Fingers and toes crossed that your little embies implant  this 2ww is awful isnt it!  I am still feeling sore and my tummy is still quite swollen! I am so tired at the minute, think all the early mornings and the sleepless night have finally court up with me, i slept for an hour yesterday afternoon and then was in bed for 9pm and sleep until 7am this morning and i still feel tired today! I am going to get some early nights in i think! I have been struggling to sleep because i cant shop thinking about this ivf!!!


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, thanks...and fingers and toes crossed for you too!  Each day you should feel a little less sore.  It's amazing what our bodies go through with all of this.  Hope you're able to get some rest.  Sorry if I asked this already, but is bethany at home with you or is she in school?  And how much time are you taking off?


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Its very quiet on here...hope you're all alright...?

*Leanne & Ready4*, hope you're both taking it easy and enjoying trash TV and novels. Not too much analysing now. 

Ready4 I hope you're right about the next cycle.

Anyway I'm whacked. I was hosting a corporate entertainment day today. Had a great time playing with quad bikes, archery and clay pigeon shooting but it was exhausting...Certainly not complaining though.

lol

Edna


----------



## Ashy

Hi 

Ready4, Fingers crossed for the next two weeks.  Hope your embies are settling in nicely.

Leanne, good luck to you too.  I've not been able to sleep but have had the last two nights completly zonked!  Its all the thoughts whirling round in our heads.

Edna, I never thought af would come, but it has, horray!  Its torture waiting for af to start your next cycle isn't it.

Well I'm on CD3, day (night) 2 of Clomid.  I've got a banging headache at the moment, just hoping as its coincidence as I think its too early for side effects.  I'm just hoping we're as successful as last time and get a BFP on our first cycle (fingers crossed).

Well DH is late home so hoping to get some work done and then an earlish night before he gets back, hopefully he won't disturb me when he finally gets back!

Catch up again soon.

Ashy


----------



## leanne marie

Ready4: bethany only goes to playschool one morning a week so she is at home with me the rest of the time, but my mum has been coming over and helping out, she came today and cleaned up for me then took bethany out on her bike for an hour so i could have a rest, she is going to come over every day and do a few jobs for me and take bethany of my hands for a few hours!!


----------



## **Hannah**

Hello Ladies

Sorry it's been a while, dh has had me stuck to the sofa for 2 days, bless him!

We had 2 grade three embies put back yesterday, a four cell and a five cell, so we're really pleased because the quality was quite poor with Claudia, so now for the dreaded 2ww!

Leanne congratulations on such fab results, fingers crossed and lots of positive wishes coming your way         Hope you start to feel better soon.  Glad you've got some help, where would we be without our Mums!

R4F Congratulations, try not to think about it all too much, just keep talking to them and enjoy the trashy novels!  Sending you loads of positive wishes       

Ashy, good luck with the Clomid, hope you're headache wears off soon.

Edna, sorry you don't think you'll be able to do a cycle before your holiday, but at least you'll be able to come at it refreshed, rested and in a positive frame of mind, which can only help.

Sallyo, sorry your ec was tough, hope you've had good results and have some lovely embies on board.

Well the sofa is calling to me I'd better go, take care everyone.
Hannah xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quick catch up while Evelyn is having her lunchtime nap.

*Hannah*, great news that you got 2 good quality embies. Keep relaxing and resting. I think you're right about getting some rest and being refreshed before a cycle. I'm resigned that this is the way it will be so am just focusing on planning our trip.

*Leanne*, your mum sounds like she is indispensable I'm sure having her assistance is a godsend and I bet Bethany is enjoying spending time with her Grandma.

*Ashy*, fingers crossed that you get your lovely BFP quickly again. That headache sounds horrible so I hope you're feeling better today.

Hi to everyone else hope you are doing well.

TGIF! Although its going to be a busy weekend for me its our local NCT Nearly New Sale and I'm helping out. Should be fun though.

Catch up with you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## leanne marie

Hi all,

Hannah: great news that you have got your embies on board, fingers and toes crossed for you too, what day are you testing?

Ashy: hope your headache has gone now and i hope you get a bfp soon 


Edna: hope you enjoy your weekend! 

ready4: How are you feeling today?

As for me, i am feeling alot better today not as sore anymore and sorry tmi but my bowels seem to be back in full working order, (i didnt mention that i had been constipated)  I am still resting as much as possible!

hope everyone else is well!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Edna, your day does sound tiring, but fun.  Hope you've recovered.  I'm really rooting for you and hope your next cycle completes your dreams.  Have a fun weekend at the sale.

Ashy, sorry you're experiencing headaches from the clomid.  It could be the hormone changes.  That would be wonderful if the clomid works quickly for you.  Are you being monitored for ovulation or do you do home tests to determine when?

leanne, that's great that your mom is able to help you out so much with bethany.  That'll let you rest while knowing she's well looked after.  Glad that you're not as sore now and things are back to normal.    I'm doing ok thanks.

hannah, welcome to the 2WW.  Great news on ET.  Thanks, have got books and magazines to keep me busy.  How about you?  Are you sore from EC?

Dh took Evan to the doctor for a followup appointment from his ear infection/allergy reaction.  Felt bad not being able to be there for Evan, but it was best I stay home and not push myself.  

I woke up at 4am last night feeling like this is never going to work.  Am convinced it hasn't worked again since I feel too normal (as I did with our last 2 BFNs).  This is our 4th go this year.  Can see us doing one more round, but then not sure if we'll continue.  I wrote a long post in my 2WW dairy today about my fears so am feeling a bit better now.  Guess we'll just see what awaits us a week Monday.  

Do you all find yourselves, sitting, lying down, or walking around and doing things in the 2WW?  I tend to lie down a lot (with more sitting this time than usual since I had stomach issues last time I think due to lack of movement).  My doctor did say to rest the first few days but don't know what she means by rest.  Speaking of which, think I'll go lie down now and read.


----------



## Minkey

Just wanted to send lots of vibes to you 2ww girlies      

I have my nuchal scan on Tuesday so I'll let you know how I get on - still very sick, sorry for being so rubbish at the moment.

Minkey x


----------



## Ashy

Minkey, hopefully the sickness will wear off after twelve weeks, mine did a little with DS, but I was really ill with DD.  Hope the scan goes well and you get to see your LO again.

Ready4, can't relate to what your going through as I've only gone through Clomid treatment, but you do what you feel best and if that's lying/sitting down or running around like a looney!  I don't know how I'm going to get through my 2ww knowing that it worked straight away last time so I'm going with the PUPO theory that I've read about on here! 

Leanne, hope your 2ww is going ok.  Your DD will love spending time with her grandma, my little girl was with my mum for a lot of my pregnancy last time as I was quite poorly.

Hannah, good luck to you too.  Can't believe there are so many of you going through treatment at the same time, hopefully they'll all be BFP's.

I've still got a bit of a muzzy head and am REALLY tired, which may be Clomid related or due to the fact that I hardly slept when I was on the Norethisterone!  I remember last time I was on the Clomid I felt quite ill, and when I started bleeding after our BFP I said to DH that I would never go through it again! The things we do!

Going to try to get an early night, my little darlings are staying with Grandma!

Catch up soon.

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey, wow you're having the scan already.  Best of luck to you.  Did the sickness wear off at 3 months with Agatha?  Hope so, so you can get some relief real soon!

Ashy, I'm sure you're right in that in the end, I should just do what makes me feel is right. You're certainly right about the things we do to get pregnant (and what we go through to give birth!).  sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone,

From our 25 eggs we had 10 embies mixed between ICSI and IVF, we had two 8 cells but as you cant mix we had to go for one 8 bcell and the next best ICSI one which was better than the next best IVF at 4 cells - but annoyed to let the other 8 cell go but said not worth freezing just one, and we didnt know you cant mix!! never mind, we are lucky to have the two.

Transfer went well and I am now on the sofa letting my brilliant husband run around after hyperactive 2 year old - you keeps pushing the power button on my laptop just as I am finished a long post!!!! but her gorgeous cuddles more than make up for it!!!!!

Anyway - so here we are in the dreaded 2ww!! off work until Thursday so many many posts coming!!

Hannah - thank you for your post and good luck for your 2ww

GOOD LUCK To all waiting and starting - it brings it all back and fingers crossed for all our beaytiful embies.


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi Ladies

Sallyo, congratulations on two fab quality embies back on board!  Did they tell you why you can't mix, would just be interesting to know cos I didn't think there'd be any difference.  Take good care of yourself, at least there's plenty of us in the 2ww at the moment!

R4F, I wasn't too sore after ec, just a few af type pains but I think that was more from the nurses having to squish my tummy so that he could get to my left ovary!  I do scrapbooking, don't know if you've heard of it, so I plan to spread out across the kitchen table and do a bit of that while dh is at home to distract Claudia, when I'm on my own she likes all the 'pretties' too much!  You need to do what ever you feel is best and if that's laying in bed then so be it.  Sorry this is stressing you out so much, hope you feel a bit better about it all soon, I know it's really hard.

Ashy, thank you, hope your headaches clear soon, an early night should help, it'll be worth it in the end.

Minkey, good luck with your scan on tuesday, hope it all goes really well, sorry you're feeling so rough.

Leanne, glad you're getting plenty of rest, don't know about you but I'm making the most of it!!!  I test on friday 5th October, how about you, do think you'll last that long without cheating?

Edna, where are you going on holiday?

Take care everyone
Hannah xxx


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, great news on ET.  You have lovely embies on board.  Sit back and relax and let your dh continue to chase your 2 year old.  Glad you're able to take time off work.  I'm back on Monday and am dreading it.

hannah, glad that you weren't too bad after EC.  What do you put in your scrapbook?  It sounds like a fun activity...and it's keeping you busy.

Well, dh should be home with Evan soon so gonna sign off.  Talk to you all later.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone 

Boy can you lot talk!! There was so much to catch up on since my last post.

R4F/Leanne & Hannah not long to test day now girls    hope your all getting plenty of rest and enjoying it too

Ashy Hope you headache has cleared & your feeling better.

Minkey Hope your feeling better & lots of    for Tuesday

Edna hope you enjoy your weekend.

 to everyone i have missed 

nothing much from me only I'm on cd13 now and wondering if this is the month i will eventually ov all on my lonesome !! 
I wont be holding my breath though although my ov's are letting of little twinges and my boobs are sore something i rarely get but we shall see eh!.

Hope everyone has a really nice weekend

Love Martine xx


----------



## alison123

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well this morning, I am in bed with my laptop catching up on work e-mails and watching telly. DH has just bought me tea and bacon sandwich and DD is concerned about me so is bringing me all her various Doras!!! 

Hannah - they wont let you mix so they can track how many IVF or ICSI cycles result in pregnancies etc - so for stastical reasons!! - even more annoying!! how are you at finding the 2ww now?

R4f - I wandered the same thing about whether we should be sitting lying etc - I did lay down mostly for at least first two days last time, but then didnt already have a little one to distract me and last time enjoyed the break from work  - but this time I have my own business and so feel I should be there and just feel restless I guess!! DH and DD out all day tomorrow at a christening, I am going to feign illness and not go and try and spend whole day doing nothing!!

I was really concerned about the 5 cell Embie - she didnt tell us the grade of it, just focused on the 8 cell which was a 1.5? and said she would have hoped for more with the 5 cell!!  anyone have and info on their embies? can a 5 cell work ??

Sallyo


----------



## leanne marie

Morning,

I am feeling really down this morning, i had a big screaming fit at dh this morning over something really stupid, i got myself in a right state, crying and everything, he just kept telling me to calm down, i have done now and i feel very silly because of it, but i am also worried now that my little out burst could of ruined my chances of this cycle working   I think that everything has just got to me this morning, and i feel so bitter that i have to go through all of this just for a slight chance of falling pregnant   sorry for the depressing post everyone!

leannexx


----------



## alison123

Hi Leanne - dont worry too much, with all the hormones flying around its bound to happen - I dont think it will have any affect really, I know we are more delicate but I always try to think about the things that people do who fall normally and dont know and their little one make it just fine!!

its good that you got it out and now you can relax and take it easy!     positive thoughts for you.


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi ladies

Leanne, don't worry about it, better you get it out all in one go than keep it bottled up and just end up more and more stressed.  It does feel incredibly unfair what we have to go through and sometimes you just want to shake other mums and scream 'do you know how lucky you are?' but just keep telling yourself it's happened before it can happen again and you'll appreciate it all the more.  This 2ww is torture, but we'll get through it together.  Hope you feel more positive soon.  

Sallyo, that's so frustrating that it's for statistical reasons only, blooming beaurocracy gone mad!  5 cell is still very good though, we had a 4 and a 5 put back and our nurse had to officially ask us if we were willing to have the two put back because the quality of them could mean a higher risk of multiple birth so don't worry about your little 5, it'll be doing just fine!  Claudia was one of either a 2 cell or a 4 cell, it's all pretty miraculous who knows how it works!?!!!  Your dd sounds just lovely, bringing you all her doras, they really are what makes it worthwhile.  Enjoy your day tomorrow.

Martine, goodluck this month, wishing you lots of positive thoughts    

Hannah xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi all,

Hope you're all well. I'm knackered but the NNS was a success which is great. Even better I found some lovely clothes and have now sorted out Evelyn's nursery wardrobe for the next year at bargain prices.

*Hannah*, I think having a project in the tww is a great idea. Then whatever the outcome you've achieved something and don't feel that you've wasted the 14 days. Your scrapbooking sounds like a lot of fun very creative.

*Leanne*, its just so unfair isn't it. I agree with Hannah its much better to let these feelings out. The 2ww is horrible and makes you feel much worse about everything. Try to stay positive.

*Sally*, I didn't realise that you'd have that restriction either and as for it being due to statistical reasons . Damn HFEA. Having said that both your embies sound like they have a chance. 5 cells can and do develop further. When Evelyn was transferred she was just a little 4 cell. Don't give up hope.

*Martine*, yes we are a right bunch of gossips . I always look forward to logging on and chatting to my H4AM buddies at the end of the day even if I have nothing really to report. Hoping your cycle goes OK and you don't get to CD stupidly long.

*Ready4*, you have to do whatever you feel comfortable with. If thats lying down and relaxing I don't blame you. Lets face it with toddlers we don't get many opportunities. I try to distract myself as much as possible so I can't dwell on things. As for how you're feeling I'd be surprised if you weren't feeling down, you've been through a lot these past few months. But just because you failed before it doesn't mean that this cycle won't be successful.

*Minkey*, hoping all goes well with the nuchal scan on Tuesday and that you start to feel better soon.

*Ashy*, hope you feel better today. Clomid sounds like nasty stuff. As you say the things we do to have children but the result is well worth all of the trouble isn't it?

Ok better leave this here for the time being and sort out some food.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Dh is out for a walk with Evan so thought I'd take the time to check up on here. I hate not being able to be a part of it, but it's for the better.  Don't want to take any chances.

Martine, am sending you positive vibes that you're body ovulates soon.  Sounds like you have some signs to say it should be soon.

sallyo, laptops are great aren't they?  It lets us keep in touch while lying down or resting.  We have a spare one in our family room next to our sofa which is a godsend during the 2WW.  I'm with you in that it's hard to know what to do in the 2WW.  Today is the first day I haven't lied down.  That's great that you'll get to rest the whole day today.  We have a family dinner tonight and I'm suddently going to come up with a cold.    I know a lot of women on this site have 4 cells and go on to have a BFP, so yours is even a bit more developed.  And an 8 cell is great!  Try and not worry.  I posted in the peer section because I was also concerned with our embryos and got so many encouraging responses.  They can really thrive at any point.

leanne, I'm so sorry you're feeling down.  I do the same and get angry or frustrated at dh for silly things during the 2WW.  It's all the hormones and stress and worry of this working.  Those embryos are well protected and it wouldn't have done anything to 'disturb' them.  I know how you feel hun...you're not alone.  Big hugs.

hannah, hope you're doing well.

Edna, thanks for your words.  It's so hard staying positive.  Sounds like you're all with for Evelyn's cloths.  I love shopping for Evan.  It's so fun.

Woke up this morning around 6am to use the bathroom and felt really light headed again.  Must be the progesterone and other meds.  (A couple are new this cycle so don't know what to expect).  Also, after breakfast my stomach felt like it was buring.  I was happy since I felt this with our son's pregnancy in the 2WW, BUT it only lasted about 5 minutes and haven't felt it since.  So now I'm thinking it was either just my breakfast or my body rejecting the embryos.  This 2WW can drive anyone mad!

Dh is out at a family dinner tonight.  It saddens me staying home and missing it, but if I go and it's negative I'll feel like I pushed myself too hard.  It's better that I just stay home and rest.


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone,

Lying on the sofa watching sat night takeaway and reading your posts. 

R4F - I think you are right not to go, if there is any question in your mind about what you should be doing you shouldnt do it!! like you say you dont want to regret it. I would too be going mad without the computer - got some work to do from home from Monday which should keep me busy and pass some time also!!

Edna - I know - damn hfea!! - Evie was a 4 cell also but that was a day earlier so it was an excellent Embryo for its day if that makes sense. But having read so many posts I feel more confident now that the little 5 cell has a chance!! 

Hannah - Have a DD is a great distraction - we are very lucky to have our little miracles.

DD just gone to sleep so going to tuck her in, GOOD LUCK to you all, another day tomorrow.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, 

Thanks everyone for your kind messages, you lot really are fantastic 

Sallyo: Sound like you have some lovely embryos on board, good luck and hope your resting plenty!


Martine: Fingers crossed that you ov soon!

Ready4: I think the others are right, if in doubt then dont do it, hubby has just gone to get abit of shopping and i thought about going with him for the fresh air, but i have been getting a few af type pains so I have decided to stay home instead!

Hannah: hope your resting!

Edna: How are you?

I am feeling alot better today, not so emotional, I have been getting some af type pains yesterday and today, i hope its not af coming already!!

Anyway I had better go, speak soon
leannexx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone,


Ready4 - My D/H has severe Ogliospermia, before Hannah was conceived we had 2 SA's done, the 1st showed no sperm at all and the 2nd one only showed 2 so thats why we moved onto using a sperm donor but somehow managed to conceive Hannah by ourselves the month after our last BFN so hopefully the vits will have a positive effect, we will continue TTC naturally til the beginning of next year and then contact our previous clinic and D.H has agreed to use a aperm donor again if need be but obviously he's hoping that we wont have to.  Best of luck for the rest of your 2WW.  
I was told that as long as you take it easy and let D.H do the vacuming and any heavy jobs around the house on my ISCI 2WW's.

Edna - Your corporate entertainment day sounds fun,  Glad you got loads at the NNS.

Ashy - Hope you get another BFP from your clomid cycle.

Sally0 - Best of luck with the 2ww.

Leanne -    

Martine - Best of luck for OV.


Sorry ive been a bit AWOL again this week, we had a big family party on friday and ive been a bit under the weather, had a great time though.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## alison123

Hi All,

So its Sunday and I have spend the whole day in the house, though been doing bits and bobs as this lying around stuff is driving me crazy!! 

I think I am going to venture out tomorrow - for fear of climbing the walls and also for the sake of my waist line!! - anyone else eating like your starving every hour!!

ALso - my stomach is huge - though not just at huge, solid hard huge from under my bust - I look like im 5 months pregnant at least and its freaking me out incase it dosnt go away - im assuming its just from the EC and drugs etc!! - please tell me im not going mad!!

DEBS - wow what an amazing story, you must have been shocked, delighted and shocked again to get pregnant naturally after neg cycles and thinking you had no chance!! how amazing -it really does go to show how amazing and bizarre the whole fertility and getting pregnant business is! 

R4F - how many days have you rested for?? did you do the same with your first?? you would think that we would know second time around if we were pregnant or not - im not even looking for symptoms yet as its way to early, but last time around day 9 / 10 I coldnt drink my tea and water tasted moldy, DH keeps asking me everyday as a joke - how the water tastes!!! ill be too scared to drink any at this rate!!

LEANNE - how are you doing today?? are you feeling any better?

Edna - I love sorting out DD clothes, i swear they have better wardrobes than us - and its given me a thought, I could go shopping for some winter stuff and put her summer away not that we have had much use for it!!) and sort her wardrobe out to pass some time!!

GOOD luck to everyone and everyone ive missed.

Sallyo


----------



## karen

Hiya all,

Sorry no time to read through posts and been away for a few days but will catch up tomorrow (dh at park with DD and would kill me if he finds me on pc)

Had ec this morning and 17 eggs collected. So am happy for 12 hours before worry of how many fertilise sets in!

Catch up tomorrow

Hugs to all

Karen
x


----------



## ready4Family

Afternoon all,

sallyo, glad that work will help the time pass for you.  HOpefully it'll be relaxing for you as well working from home.  I work from home on Wednesdays so at least it'll split the week up.  I know how you feel with being stir crazy.  I havne't been out of the house since Monday.  After my last ivf, I was quite bloated too.  It took a bit, but did go down.  My clinic suggested drinking gatorade or having salty foods to help.  I return to work tomorrow so I have had a week of rest.  I keep looking for similar symptoms as with Evan but my MIL (who had 3 kids) keeps reminding me that each pregnancy is different.  I find too that I also compare to our BFNs (which doesn't help).  Interesting about the tea taste symptom.  Havne't heard that one before.

leanne, sounds like we're the same in not pushing it.  Af type pains can be a sign.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.  Glad you're feeling emotionally better.  THis is all so hard.

Debs, your daughter sounds like a true miracle in every sense of the word!  Sounds like you have some options to try this time around to complete your family.  I wish you all the best in whatever way it happens.  Thanks...I am letting dh do the main stuff (well, he's not a cleaner, but he's been taking care of Evan).  Hope you feel better.

karen, I've been thinking of you wondering if you had EC yet.  Great news on so many eggs!  Bet you're so releived after all you've been through.  When is your transfer?  Sending you lots of babydust and good luck wishes.  Hope you're feeling ok after EC.

Unfortunately I return to work tomorrow.  I sooooo do not want to return.  My work is very boring and stressful now which is the last thing that is needed.  It'll also make the week VERY long.  I'll just take each day as it comes and hope I can ignore the stress and think of our tx which is way more important.


----------



## Ashy

Hi everyone

Ready4, sorry you have to go back to work, its bad enough on a Monday anyway but after a week off and on the TWW as well it'll feel a hundred times worse.  Here's to this week going quickly - if at all possible!

Edna, yes the trouble we go through to have children is definietly worth it!  Especially when they are laughing and giggling!  

Leanne - hope your af pains have gone now, but they could be a good sign that something positive is happening.  Are you on the 1WW yet?  

Karen - hopefully you'll get quite a few fertilised out of the 17 they collected.  Again the waiting must be awful.

Sally - again hope you are ok.  And your stomach feels a little better tonight?

Martine - hopefully you'll ov and this will be your month.

Hannah - hopefully your 2ww is going quickly.

I'm on my last day of Clomid tonight.  Feel a bit "off colour" but not sure whether I'm getting DS's cold or if its the Clomid.  Hopefully one week to ovulation and then onto the big 2ww!  And the headaches seem to be settling.  Finding it hard not to tell everyone that I'm TTC at the moment - anyone would think I was pregnant already!  Maybe it is the Clomid messing me up emotionally and hormonally!

Ashy


----------



## karen

Morning all,

Have now caught up and can't believe so many of us on the 2ww! In fact am imagining my symptoms now just reading these and then I remind myself I'm empty at the moment!  

Couldn't sleep at all last night panicking about how they will fertilise and the fact that the pg test is due my first day back at work! arghhh! 

Sallyo/R4F/leanne/hannah: You are all doing really well. We should have a list of test dates so we know where exactly in the 2ww you are. Question: Who is on gestone injections and who on cyclogest pessaries? I had the injections last time and much as I hate them this time they've given me the pessaries and I'm not sure if I should request the injections (2 x bfn for me on pessaries and bfp on injection). They are testing my progesterone on transfer day so will decide on the basis of this.

Edna: Your day sounds fun - good job it wasn't today with the sudden downpour. DD devastated as sky tv disappeared (as she's at home with me most of this week I figure the tv may play a big role in her life - next week she starts school full time so I can rest and do some WFH    )

R4: Hope return to work isn't too stressful. The only good news is that it will help pass time more quickly and force you to think of other things than symptoms.

Ashy: Have never taken clomid but the side effects dont sound good.

I've stupidly got loads planned this week. Friend who emigrated in March is back this week and supposed to see her on Friday which if all goes well is transfer day (am praying for a blast). About 2 months ago (not knowing dates) I arranged a girls night out for 6 of the nursery mums when the little ones had started school (may have no friends at the school gates but the nursery mums were lovely!) and thats on  Thurs so another reason to pray for friday transfer.

Got to go feed dd breakfast now - amazing how long catching up takes!   

karen
x


----------



## Minkey

I am 12 weeks - I made it!  I have my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed all is OK with little one.     so many of you on the 2ww now, thinking of you all & wishing you all the luck in the world.

Well update you about my scan tomorrow

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Ashy, I was thinking about it on the weekend and I should have taken today off as well just to make the week quicker (4 day week plus I work from home on Wednesdays).  Oh well, too late now as I'm here.  Sorry you're getting so many side affects from the clomid.  Just remind yourself that it's all worth it in the end.  The meds do wonders to us emotionally too, don't they?  

karen, you're right in that there are lots of us on the 2Ww together.  It's so nice as it'll help going through this together.  (I haven't even bothered to join the cycle buddies this time).  Too bad you couldn't take one more day off work.  I'll be at work on test day too and it's just dreadful.  My doctor prescribes the progesterone injections, but I know different doctors even at my clinic (i.e. same place) prescribe different things.  Maybe you should ask for the injections if you'll feel more comfortable using those.  I HATe my work now so I'd actually rather be at home.  I didn't mind the week off relaxing with tv, books, magazines, etc.  How are you feeling after EC?  You have so many eggs that chances of getting blasts are pretty high.  Would be nice too since you can keep your plans.  I'm thinking of you and sending you positive vibes.

Mikey, wow how time really flies (although i'm sure it's been a long 12 weeks for you with your sickness).  Wishing you all the best with your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.

I was so light headed this morning it was hard to get myself ready.  Anyone else experience this from the 2Ww meds (e.g. progesterone, baby aspirin, metformin, etc)?  I remember feeling this a bit one day last time so am not hopeful it's a sign as that ended in a BFN.  

As mentioned I'm back at work now.  Should be reading my 61 emails that I got while away, but wanted to check in here first...gotta get my priorities straight!.  Have already scanned them though and noticed that I'm scheduld for 3 meetings in 2 days.  This is not good for the stress since i'm just taking over for someone who is away so i really won't know many answers when asked (but I did work on this project awhile ago so am expected to know).  Stress stress...it's just work though and i'll just do what I can.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Talk to you later.


----------



## karen

Ready4: Deep breaths - don't get too stressed please hun. I know its hard to do and easy to say. I spent last night irrationally stressed and trying to deep breathe and relax as I've done in yoga but it was next to impossible! Just think its only work though (yep I know it pays the mortgage!)

I can't take anymore time off as I'll have already been out of the office for a month (although have to work from home next week) although last time I had to go for ivig the day I go a low postivie but if that happens I'll deal with it (last night I spent 4 hours worrying about it - this afternoon I'll deal with it!).

Minkey: Congratulations!

Clinic called and out of the 17 they injected 11 and 9 fertilised - grow embies grow grow grow!!

Karen
x


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

Minky: congratulations for hitting the 12week mark, Hopefully the sickness will start to die down abit (fingers crossed)  I am sure everything will be fine with yur scan tomorrow, good luck, will be thinking of you! 


Karen: I am willing on your little embies  GROW EMBIES GROW   

Ready4 : Hope you dont get to stressed at work, please take it easy, which i am sure you will, i am thinking of you hun!

As for me, i am on 5dpt, and I am still getting af type pains on and off, I am also feeling really tired, have sore boobies and my nipples are itchy, i am sure these are all just being coarsed by the pesseries, we will see!!! I am abit worried though because i had af pains last time and that was a bfn!!  But not alot i can do i will just have to wait and see i suppose!

Hope everyone else is ok!

leannexx


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

R4F - hope work isn't too bad today, keep the stress levels down and think of it as a good way to pass the time!!! - are you have a blood test or home??

Leanne Marie - I am trying so hard not to scrutinise every single feeling I have, I know in reality by little embies  probably wouldn't have even attached themselves yet - and lets hope they have and will - all I remember is last time I had so many AF signs ans pains and it was positive!! - this time is def sent to drive us     

Karen - sending you luck for you Embies - sure they are all multiplying as we speak. fingers crossed.

Minky - How exciting, so good to hear the positives

Ashy - have two friends who got pg first few cycles with clomid - so for them a miracle drug - fingers crossed.

As for me, another day off work - although Nanny calls to say could I pick DD up (didn't drop her off until 12pm and this was at 2) as she is having relationship trouble and too upset!! - felt like telling her that I was a bit upset too to have to come and get her when I have just spent thousands of pounds and weeks or injections and treatments and should be in bed - but I didn't and remained calm, told her I was disappointed, more because I dint get upset in front of my DD and don't  expect her too!! - My friend and I nanny share and my friend works for me, so I knew that would also result in her having to leave the office whilst I'm off!!! - had my 30 minutes of stress and OK now!!!

As for everything else, I am really sorry to be crude but I have had a really thick yellowy discharge the last few days that I also get on a normal month in between ovulation and period!! - worried me, anyone else had this!!

Sending you all luck and positive thoughts.

Sallyo


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

karen, thanks hun.  I'll just take deep breaths. Only work as you said.  Can understand you not being able to take an extra day off.  It's great that you've gotten the month off not having to worry about work and settling your daughter in school.  I've read about IVIG treatments when learning about immune treatment.  Does it take the whole day?  It's funny...I was so worried about bringing up the immune discussion with my dr since I know it's controvercial and yet last week I was looking at my clinic's website and noticed that there's a section on IVIG seeing if it'll help with miscarriage.  Wish I had seen that first..then I wouldn't have been so worried about the whole topic.  Anywys..I'm getting off topic.  Maybe you could take a sick day if you do go for the treatment.  Big breaths.    9 is a great numbers.  Positive vibes your way!

leanne, I'm doing ok so far, thanks.  Just remember that af type pains can be a sign too.  It's so crazy how a lot of the signs are the same as AF.  No wonder this wait is so hard.

sallyo, how you feeling today?  Hmmmm...you asked "are you have a blood test or home??"  Not sure if you were asking if I'm at home or asking about the blood test.    To answer both, I'm at the office this week but work from home Wed.  I go in next Monday for a blood test.  Do you get a blood test done or do a hpt? I'm so sorry to hear about the stress from your nanny.  That's not very professional of her.  I hope things worked out. I get clearish (maybe a bit yellow at times) discharge. I believe it's from the lining meds or maybe the progesterone.


----------



## Saggy

hello everyone
I'm Sarah and have started down regging last friday.
I used to be a TTL'er (on FF) on my last very lucky cycle!
Is this the right thread to be on, is anyone down regging at the mo?

Sallyo - I'm with Highgate too!! Thinking of you, hope you are keeping positive!

LOL
Sarah


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

*Sarah*, aaahhh what a lovely picture of your DD and you. Welcome to H4AM. I think you're in exactly the right place. I'm waiting to start. I don't think it matters where you are in a cycle or how you're trying you're welcome here.

*Ready4*, sorry that you're not enjoying work at the moment. It takes up so much of our lives and can have a big impact if you hate it. As you say you need to have it in its proper perspective. Its important to do a good job but nothing is more important than looking after yourself at the moment and family is number one. Hope you get through the day OK.

*Sally*, being let down on childcare is a nightmare and I'm not surprised you weren't impressed with her excuse, well done you for the way you handled it. As for discharge that can be down to pregnancy too so don't fret too much about it.

*Leanne*, all your symptoms could be early BFP signs too. Keeping everything crossed for you.

*Karen*, 9 embies is a really good result you must be so pleased. Are you taking them to Blasts? Its a great start. As for worrying about work and treatments try not to buy problems ahead of time. When you get your BFP it will be different to last time and you might not need IVIG. PMA now.

*Minkey*, wow that means you're in the second tri. Congratulations. Hoping tomorrows scan goes really well. Also fingers crossed that your horrible sickness starts to get better.

*Ashy*, you must be so pleased to have finished the Clomid and not long now till you ovulate. Very exciting. Hoping you don't come down with a nasty cold that would be very bad timing.

*Debs*, hope you enjoyed that family party. Good luck with the vits, diet can have a huge impact on fertility so with luck it will work again and you won't need a donor.

 Lots of fairy dust and positive vibes to all our tww. 

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Sarah, welcome to the another miracle thread.  What a sweet girl you have.  Yes you are in the correct spot.  This thread is for anyone trying for another one, no matter what stage you're at.  Looking forward getting to know you.

Edna, yep..you said it about work.  I'm a software developer and like it when I'm actually developing, but don't  love the other stages (esp the inbetween stages when just supporting the application).  HOw are things with you and your georgous little girl?

I survived my first day of work.  Yah, 1 down, 4 to go (this week).  I had to hand in a timesheet to my boss for my week off.  He asked me how my vacation was, and commented what lovely weather we had.  I don't like lying so just said it was relaxing, and yes the weather was perfect (not that it made a difference since I was inside the whole time).  So, didn't lie.  Glad he didn't ask too many more quesitons.  My work environment isn't great either so didn't really have any co-workers asking how my week off was.  It makes me sad that no one is friendly, but at least I didn't have to lie.


----------



## aweeze

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112748.0


----------

